# Footballer Marcus Rashford fights for free school meals



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

A real inspiration and maybe a future politician? Hope so as he speaks the kind of language I like. 



> Marcus Rashford has called on the government to reverse a decision not to provide free school meal vouchers during the summer, saying that "the system isn't built for families like mine to succeed".
> 
> The Manchester United and England forward has raised about £20m to supply three million meals to vulnerable people while working with charity FareShare UK during the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> ...











						Rashford calls for school meals U-turn
					

Manchester United and England's Marcus Rashford writes an open letter calling on the government to reverse a decision not to provide free school meal vouchers during the summer.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

I was just talking about this. What a good example to set I thought. A nice change from all the pettiness usually surrounding footballers.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

People should vote for him for BBC Sports Personality of the Year , more power to his elbow.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

News just in









						Government rejects Marcus Rashford's free school meals plea
					

The Manchester United striker urged the authorities to allow vulnerable children to continue getting free meals




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

Not shocked, typical Tory bastards.
Shows where their priorities lie.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 15, 2020)

Tory cunts.

It's sobering to realise that Rashford was 12 when Cameron got in. A child who bore the brunt of austerity and now campaigns as an adult. I feel old.

Tory cunts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 15, 2020)

He is a marvelous chap


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> maybe a future politician


Don't spoil him


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I was just talking about this. What a good example to set I thought. A nice change from all the pettiness usually surrounding footballers.


I like the way he gets on with it, with the absolute minimum of celeb posturing - just heartfelt passion and commitment to an important cause.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> A nice change from all the pettiness usually surrounding footballers.


Footy players get a lot of stick. More that not they are donating and organising social work to prop up various disgraced governments.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> I like the way he gets on with it, with the absolute minimum of celeb posturing - just heartfelt passion and commitment to an important cause.



He proves how easy things can be if you have the time, money and conscience. The government should be ashamed, though of course they are beyond that.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 15, 2020)

Rashforsd earns enough to pay for his own school meals.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Tory cunts.
> 
> It's sobering to realise that Rashford was 12 when Cameron got in. A child who bore the brunt of austerity and now campaigns as an adult. I feel old.
> 
> Tory cunts.


Where his family are from Wythenshaw , austerity kicked in way before that , from the 80s onwards . He donated a signed matchball to a fund raising night for a friend of mine (City supporter as it goes) who had cancer and needed treatment in the states.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Rashforsd earns enough to pay for his own school meals.


True and he's been very successful in putting his own money and raising funds for a charity that has given out over 300,000 meals


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Rashforsd earns enough to pay for his own school meals.



Pretty sure he's not concerned with his own needs in this instance.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not sure he even goes to school now he's a footballer.


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2020)

What a decent fella. Hope his campaign is successful. Worth tagging your MP to this:


----------



## not a trot (Jun 15, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Where his family are from Wythenshaw , austerity kicked in way before that , from the 80s onwards . He donated a signed matchball to a fund raising night for a friend of mine (City supporter as it goes) who had cancer and needed treatment in the states.




Saw him speaking on the Beeb this morning. Knows what it's like to go without and now wants to do something for others in that situation. Sets an example for us all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Typical Utd player 
Trying to overshadow the Liverpool title 

Small club


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 15, 2020)

That's a fantastic letter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2020)

Voley said:


> What a decent fella. Hope his campaign is successful. Worth tagging your MP to this:




from that letter he seems like an extraordinarily wise and gentle young man. I echo whoever said that politics is not good enough for him.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 15, 2020)

Good on him. He knows what it is like to be a hungry child with his Mum working all hours. Hopefully his altruism will rub off on other high earners.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## treelover (Jun 15, 2020)

A now very rich footballer who is doing more than most of the wider left, etc. our local labour party put out a call and to help with the crisis, i don't think it got many helpers.

Good for him,


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> A real inspiration and maybe a future politician?



Are there or have there been any ex-pros to get into the Commons? Off the top of my head I can't think of any.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

George Weah, president of Liberia, used to play for Man City, among others.

ETA: Among other teams, I mean. Obviously, he was among other players.


----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2020)

stavros said:


> Are there or have there been any ex-pros to get into the Commons? Off the top of my head I can't think of any.



WR Dean probably won a by-election during the 60 goals season, but other than that I am not sure.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2020)

stavros said:


> Are there or have there been any ex-pros to get into the Commons? Off the top of my head I can't think of any.



Was gonna say David Ike, muddled him up with Seb Coe. Lockdown’s turned my brain to slush


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

There was talk of Sol Campbell running as a Tory for London mayor. Can't remember who got the gig in the end...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

Rashford vows to push on with the campaign despite the decision of the ministry of education to stop the meals at the end of term.
It’s so obvious the scumbags don’t need any more voters for a few years.
All power to Marcus.


----------



## Mation (Jun 15, 2020)

Perhaps he'll do a speaking tour so there's a chance to pat him on the head in person.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 15, 2020)

Fuck me this is out of order. Kids need to be fed. The shite UC credit does not give parents enough to do this. It is totally out to lunch than any child goes hungry. Fuck the tories & please let someone with a prize bull fuck IDS up the arse.
A country that is supposed to be the 5th/6th richest in the world lets kids go hungry? WTF!!!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 217804


Rio Ferdinand is one of the good guys too, set up a charity.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> Are there or have there been any ex-pros to get into the Commons? Off the top of my head I can't think of any.



The only one who springs to mind is Henry McLeish. There might be others.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

WHY can't there be free school meals for kids who need them? If Scotland can do it, why not England? Is it purely because the Tories got such a whopping great majority there?


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> The only one who springs to mind is Henry McLeish. There might be others.


I had absolutely no idea that Henry McLeish had been a professional footballer.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 16, 2020)

Mation said:


> Perhaps he'll do a speaking tour so there's a chance to pat him on the head in person.


That's a bit harsh. He's only 22, I think people are really proud of him for what he's doing. God knows there's a shocking lack of empathy coming from the government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> WHY can't there be free school meals for kids who need them? If Scotland can do it, why not England? Is it purely because the Tories got such a whopping great majority there?


It's because they're cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Fuck me this is out of order. Kids need to be fed. The shite UC credit does not give parents enough to do this. It is totally out to lunch than any child goes hungry. Fuck the tories & please let someone with a prize bull fuck IDS up the arse.
> A country that is supposed to be the 5th/6th richest in the world lets kids go hungry? WTF!!!


You don't get to be the fifth or sixth richest country by giving food away


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Mation said:


> Perhaps he'll do a speaking tour so there's a chance to pat him on the head in person.


Have you ever patted someone on a speaking tour?


----------



## Mation (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you ever patted someone on a speaking tour?


I think you're misreading me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2020)

What’s quite incredible/depressing is the mental gymnastics being performed by people on Twitter/fb/etc in order to _not_ support this. Boris has said no, therefore it must be a bad lefty thing and can’t possibly be considered in any way. Insane.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

This will be Johnson's Thatcher moment. Not her where there is discord but her milk snatcher bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> This will be Johnson's Thatcher moment. Not her where there is discord but her milk snatcher bit.


He is a keen collector of moments


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He is a keen collector of moments


He should look forward then to his Mussolini moment


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Man Utd have a lot of fans in the UK.All (decent) footy fans I have seen are behind this too. 

Keep it up Marcus lad


----------



## campanula (Jun 16, 2020)

One of the good guys


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> WHY can't there be free school meals for kids who need them? If Scotland can do it, why not England? Is it purely because the Tories got such a whopping great majority there?


Is Scotland doing FSM over the summer break?  Bllody hell.  I'm sick of Westminster failing to provide things that other countries of the Uk can afford (prescriptions, tuition...).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

campanula said:


> One of the good guys


the only good tory is...


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

He's gone up in my estimation even more. He's learning sign language so he can communicate with kids.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> WHY can't there be free school meals for kids who need them? If Scotland can do it, why not England? Is it purely because the Tories got such a whopping great majority there?


and Wales!








						Wales has become the first country in the UK to guarantee ongoing funding for children to continue to receive free school meals during the coronavirus pandemic | GOV.WALES
					

Wales has become the first country in the UK to guarantee ongoing funding for children to continue to receive free school meals throughout the summer holidays in response to the coronavirus pandemic.




					gov.wales
				





> Wales is the first country in the UK to guarantee funding and guidance for the provision of free school meals until schools re-open or until the end of August.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2020)

He's bloody done it! Government U-turn. well done son.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

Fucking brilliant stuff. And he's just 22 years old. 









						Marcus Rashford: Food voucher U-turn after footballer's campaign
					

The Manchester United star praises the government for agreeing to fund free school meals in England this summer.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

He has done it! 

He has saved his job and the last tatters of his reputation for a little while longer.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He's bloody done it! Government U-turn. well done son.


Blimey, that was quick!








						Marcus Rashford: Food voucher U-turn after footballer's campaign
					

The Manchester United star praises the government for agreeing to fund free school meals in England this summer.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





> The support works out as about £15 a week per recipient, and will cost the taxpayer about £120m


----------



## treelover (Jun 16, 2020)

Marcus 1, Govt Nil

its worrying though that the wider left was nowhere to be seen on this, if they were embedded in WC communities they would have seen this coming.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2020)

Top work from the lad; no mean feat to make this bunch of cunts, look even bigger cunts and then win.


----------



## treelover (Jun 16, 2020)

Btw, the ex Tory leader in Scotland, Ruth Davidson,  has just referred to the policy as a Milk Snatcher moment!, her and robert halfon get it that we are living in a new paradigm.

she sounded like a Red Tory, going on about her dad being unemployed in the early 90's and her friends getting free school meals.

So pleased about this decision, lets hope we start to see wider Acorn type action on poverty issues.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

Perspective


----------



## Smangus (Jun 16, 2020)

top lad, great result.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

treelover said:


> Btw, the ex Tory leader in Scotland, Ruth Davidson,  has just referred to the policy as a Milk Snatcher moment!, her and robert halfon get it that we are living in a new paradigm.
> 
> she sounded like a Red Tory, going on about her dad being unemployed in the early 90's and her friends getting free school meals.
> 
> So pleased about this decision, lets hope we start to see wider Acorn type action on poverty issues.


Don't be taken in by Ruth Davidson. How much did she say about it *before *this U-turn? She appears to manage a sort of halfway acceptable face of Tory-ism, but .... Actually, no, what happens is that she gets a very easy ride from the media but she's not to be trusted.

Marcus Rashford, on the other hand, appears to be a terrific person.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

Slapdown 








						Marcus Rashford Slams Welfare Minister After 'Snarky' Tweet In Free School Meals Row
					

Therese Coffey sparks backlash after Twitter reply to England star.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2020)

Should properly be in the polling thread, I know...but..


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

Ha i was listening to news in the car just now and ten minutes into the program they u turned. They look absolutely ridiculous what a stupid hill to have tried half arsedly to die on. I take comfort in a way from how totally useless they are, can’t even be evil properly as they don’t stand for or believe in anything at all.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice. But isn’t it shaming that it needs a campaign to get poor families fed.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice. But isn’t it shaming that it needs a campaign to get poor families fed.


Innit, just?
Tory values...


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Is Scotland doing FSM over the summer break?  Bllody hell.  I'm sick of Westminster failing to provide things that other countries of the Uk can afford (prescriptions, tuition...).


And why didn't most of the news coverage of Rashford's campaign point out that Scotland and Wales already planned to do this? It might have helped show up Johnson and his crowd for the uncaring bastards that they are.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice. But isn’t it shaming that it needs a campaign to get poor families fed.



Shaming for Starmer who has done fuck all on this. And for his shadow education person, who is supposed to be the token lefty in New New Labour.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it one of their quickest U-turns, ever?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Is it one of their quickest U-turns, ever?


strong and stable my arse


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What’s quite incredible/depressing is the mental gymnastics being performed by people on Twitter/fb/etc in order to _not_ support this. Boris has said no, therefore it must be a bad lefty thing and can’t possibly be considered in any way. Insane.



I wonder what these lot will say now. Borris caved in to a lefty plot to er... feed children.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Shaming for Starmer who has done fuck all on this. And for his shadow education person, who is supposed to be the token lefty in New New Labour.


what you mean apart from his work to force a vote in parliament which this u-turn averts?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2020)

They did it quickly before Labour piped up about it, so as not to give them a victory. Some logic to that I guess.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 16, 2020)

TBF to Labour they were going to force an emergency vote on the issue , but yeah could be more vocal.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2020)

_At the end of the day, we were outclassed. It's been a disappointing afternoon, but there's a long season ahead and we've paid off most the referees_.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 16, 2020)

xenon said:


> I wonder what these lot will say now. Borris caved in to a lefty plot to er... feed children.



There may be a lot of crossover between the children needing free meals and those who reportedly have done no school work at all during lockdown. 

If so, as they're not doing school work, they can get on their bikes and look for a job, once those restrictive EU child labour laws have been binned.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Is it one of their quickest U-turns, ever?



With Johnson running the show that record won't stand for long.


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Don't be taken in by Ruth Davidson. How much did she say about it *before *this U-turn? She appears to manage a sort of halfway acceptable face of Tory-ism, but .... Actually, no, what happens is that she gets a very easy ride from the media but she's not to be trusted.


Tories that appear human are the most dangerous tories of all.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
> Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.



ur gent friend needs to cite example of noxious policies they are hiding. Can't be short of ideas with this lot shurely?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Tories that appear human are the most dangerous tories of all.


I was told from being young, never trust a Tory, even less if they appear sincere.


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

Smangus said:


> ur gent friend needs to cite example of noxious policies they are hiding. Can't be short of ideas with this lot shurely?


He used, as an example , poor grannies Can henceforth be chased by bears. But I don’t think he’s right anyway. Think it is incompetence.


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Is it one of their quickest U-turns, ever?


Not really. They normally leak policies and then u turn before actually announcing them when they go down like a cup of cold sick.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
> Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.



No, they are just shit.

Johnson looks like a cunt over this, he could have read the letter yesterday, or even have nanny read a précis and u turned and looked good, but yet again he misjudged the mood quite epically and tried to explain why kids should go hungry. They are hopelessly out of their depth.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah. Just so astronomically stupid, let alone the moral side of anything, eta meant as reply to Bahnhof Strasse
4 years seems really long.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Not really. They normally leak policies and then u turn before actually announcing them when they go down like a cup of cold sick.


Even worse when Osborne was driving the till.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 16, 2020)

I ahouldn’t be astonished by Labour’s weasel opportunism in that tweet but somehow I really am.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## treelover (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He has done it!
> 
> He has saved his job and the last tatters of his reputation for a little while longer.





SpookyFrank said:


> Shaming for Starmer who has done fuck all on this. And for his shadow education person, who is supposed to be the token lefty in New New Labour.



Er, Labour were actually having an ermergency debate today and would have savaged the Tories

I think the shame is on the wider left and the students who now go on the streets at a drop of hat, but were strangely silent on this, as with most poverty issues.


----------



## treelover (Jun 16, 2020)

xenon said:


> I wonder what these lot will say now. Borris caved in to a lefty plot to er... feed children.



Mail posters are saying, they too much already, etc,


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2020)

The current Tory government isn't as right wing or as ruthless and certainly nowhere near as competent as the Cameron/Osborne one, I get the distinct impression that Boris is out of his depth, he managed to achieve his dream by tapping into public discontent and trotting out simple easy to get behind slogans. 
Now I think he's discovering that running the country in the middle of one crisis (the lurgy) with 2 more (a depression and a no Deal Brexit) heading towards him like a freight train is nowhere near as easy as he thought it would be. He is definitely floundering and making himself look weak and indecisive.


----------



## treelover (Jun 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Tories that appear human are the most dangerous tories of all.



That is what I was getting at, halfon etc, not promoting them.


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how exactly the vouchers work like where can you use them?


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2020)

Bloody hell. Nice one, Marcus.


----------



## strung out (Jun 16, 2020)

Take a bow leader of the opposition, Marcus Rashford.


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
> Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.


I'm not convinced. Bearing in mind that most of the population don't have kids at school on free school meals, I think he would have chosen a different dead cat if it were a deliberate and thought-out  tactic.


----------



## andysays (Jun 16, 2020)

Not to take anything away from Rashford, but it's disappointing to me if the highest we can aspire to is to extend free school meals payments to cover the holidays, rather than abolish or even reduce the widespread  need for them.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I was told from being young, never trust a Tory, even less if they appear sincere.



I've heard Anglos get told this but then have sex with them at uni. does not compute.

In Turkey we tend to expose nationalists when they listen to left wing folksongs and thereby invalidate their integrity.


----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> I'm not convinced. Bearing in mind that most of the population don't have kids at school on free school meals, I think he would have chosen a different dead cat if it were a deliberate and thought-out  tactic.


Yeah, I don't have kids, never mind kids on free school meals but being a vaguely reasonable person, the idea that kids will go hungry* because of these fuckers is absolutely abhorrent to me. As I'm sure it is to anyone vaguely decent. 

*Obviously some kids will still go hungry and that is obviously absolutely fucking disgusting too.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2020)

treelover said:


> Er, Labour were actually having an ermergency debate today and would have savaged the Tories
> 
> I think the shame is on the wider left and the students who now go on the streets at a drop of hat, but were strangely silent on this, as with most poverty issues.


"the wider left", "the wider left", "the wider left" oh and the "students" now too
What have YOU done about it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

dialectician said:


> I've heard Anglos get told this but then have sex with them at uni. does not compute.


What’s Uni?


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

Daily Mail readers would probably be happier with no free meal at all, ever.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 16, 2020)

steeplejack said:


>



Wow, taking credit for the hard work of others. That's low.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Wow, taking credit for the hard work of others. That's low.



Labour raised this before Rashford (and the Tories) though?   They even had this in place in Wales at the end of April.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Wow, taking credit for the hard work of others. That's low.


Looks like they were campaigning on this also, but it turns out a footballer is a more effective opposition than the labour leadership.

I dont really understand how Rashford got this to be so high profile an issue, one of those quirks of the media newscycle i guess


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Looks like they were campaigning on this also, but it turns out a footballer is a more effective opposition than the labour leadership.
> 
> I dont really understand how Rashford got this to be so high profile an issue, one of those quirks of the media newscycle i guess


Unlike the leader of HM opposition, people have heard of him.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Unlike the leader of HM opposition, people have heard of him.



like i always like to say, starmer is capable of putting someone jacked up on methamphetamine to sleep.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 16, 2020)

Well done Rashers!


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
> Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.



More likely they'll row back on it later when they think no one is looking or make the system of delivery so hopeless that no one can access the funding or vouchers or whatever system they choose.


----------



## campanula (Jun 16, 2020)

Juan Mata - another decent footballer (Common Goal). Always refreshing to hear of high profile working class people who remember their roots and are in a position to put something back into community initiatives.


----------



## JimW (Jun 16, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Well done Rashers!


Brought home the bacon.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok what do you lot think of this pls:
> Just texted with my gent friend about this me saying haha look they are even crap at politics and he thinks I’m being naive, reckons it’s very unlikely that they are so shit at managing their image as to do this by mistake & thinks it’s more plausible they are using this to fill the news cycle and get away with some other noxious policy whilst everyone’s busy with this.


To be honest, I've said elsewhere, but whenever they do something so plainfacedly shit and incompetent I do think "surely not, what am I missing?", but for the most part it does seem like they are just plainfacedly shit and incompetent.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2020)

I must admit I'd never heard of Marcus Rashford before today.  Fair play to him - he's succeeded in forcing the government to do the right thing, and showed them up as a disorganised shower of shite in the process.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 16, 2020)

agricola said:


> Labour raised this before Rashford (and the Tories) though?   They even had this in place in Wales at the end of April.



The trouble is, this campaign only cut through with political anoraks. Without Rashford no one beyond child poverty NGOs would be on the case.

That a footballer won in a week concessions that Labour had failed to get on the news cycle, meaningfully, ought to give them pause for thought rather than taking the opportunity for some snivelling self-congratulation online.


----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be honest, I've said elsewhere, but whenever they do something so plainfacedly shit and incompetent I do think "surely not, what am I missing?", but for the most part it does seem like they are just plainfacedly shit and incompetent.


Yeah, I do wonder how they can be quite this cackhanded but seems they can and are.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm genuinely surprised at how quickly this has played out; one letter, one response from a government spokesperson, and then another saying "oh, ok then", all in two days.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

I am _very _wary of building this guy up, because everyone knows how that tends to go in Britain, but this is great 

edit: I'm also an idiot, who manages to check if something is a spoof and still not actually realise that yes, it is a spoof.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am _very _wary of building this guy up, because everyone knows how that tends to go in Britain, but this is great




Who doesn’t love a spoof twitter account.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

I read on Twitter that it is a fake account. The real Marcus Rashford has a blue tick, and can spell his own name.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Who doesn’t love a spoof twitter account.





Celyn said:


> I read on Twitter that it is a fake account. The real Marcus Rashford has a blue tick, and can spell his own name.


Fucking hell, I thought I checked and everything 

I even thought "huh, that doesn't look like a verified tick", but thought something weird was going on with the embedding


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> fucking hell, I thought I checked and everything
> 
> I even thought "huh, that doesn't look like a verified tick, but thought something weird was going on with the embedding




He probably thinks she should fuck off though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

You see, Real Rashford already disappointing his fans


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

Plus there is only one "r" in his name. I would have fallen for it except that when I saw the fake post, someone had already replied debunking it.    😁


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Plus there is only one "r" in his name. I would have fallen for it except that when I saw the fake post, someone had already replied debunking it.    😁


I bloody checked! I think I clicked on the profile in her tweet though, which obviously is the real account, rather than the "fuck off" one, for reasons I will ponder on to my grave.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2020)

Fake sadly


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

YEAH, WE KNOW!!


----------



## strung out (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am _very _wary of building this guy up, because everyone knows how that tends to go in Britain, but this is great
> 
> edit: I'm also an idiot, who manages to check if something is a spoof and still not actually realise that yes, it is a spoof.



This is a spoof account


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

Such a shame Hopkins isn’t fictional.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

strung out said:


> This is a spoof account


You're a spoof account.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 16, 2020)

Well done Marcus.
I'm taking nothing away from his contribution here but from what i can gather  Johnson was about to be torn apart in parliament (again) by Labour so it was a case of doing a shameful u turn or yet another pathetic showing in parliament. 
Johnson is well out his depth. 
Marcus deserves to be shown some big respect from football supporters when they are allowed in stadiums again.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 16, 2020)

agricola said:


> Labour raised this before Rashford (and the Tories) though?   They even had this in place in Wales at the end of April.


They did, but no one took any notice. I think that says a lot about what the general public think of them tbh.


Lord Camomile said:


> I am _very _wary of building this guy up, because everyone knows how that tends to go in Britain, but this is great
> 
> edit: I'm also an idiot, who manages to check if something is a spoof and still not actually realise that yes, it is a spoof.



He's always scrupulously polite on Twitter, like the nice young man he is, so the impolite response should have been a clue


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Looks like they were campaigning on this also, but it turns out a footballer is a more effective opposition than the labour leadership.
> 
> I dont really understand how Rashford got this to be so high profile an issue, one of those quirks of the media newscycle i guess


He has had some good consistent coverage during the lockdown with his food project to be fair which has been going for a while longer , I think that's what has built the foundation. Obviously he will have had some assistance with pr specialists around the charity its been chugging away in sports media coverage for some time. Hes gone from 80-1 to joint leader with Tyson Fury for BBC sports personality of the year. I'll be voting for him and I hope he gets it.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2020)

Perhaps Labour need to get Rashford to do their social media and policy for them.

John Terry is now trending on Twitter and not in a  good way for Labour.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> Perhaps Labour need to get Rashford to do their social media and policy for them.
> 
> John Terry is now trending on Twitter and not in a  good way for Labour.


I get what you mean as I've seen them but the top tweets around Terry are the fact that he turned down Man Utd for Chelsea


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2020)

"_We did it !" 

_


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Typical Utd player
> Trying to overshadow the Liverpool title
> 
> Small club



we all know this means the title goes to United.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> "_We did it !"
> 
> _



We did it! Thanks to everyone who already posted this on the last page! #GoKeirGo


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 16, 2020)

xenon said:


> I wonder what these lot will say now. Borris caved in to a lefty plot to er... feed children.



most Tories support free school meals over summer apparently.

I would imagine Boris and co are content to have been given a clearer idea as to where voters stand. He’s still got 4 years


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 16, 2020)

tbf I'm sure Rashford would be the first to say that he didn't do this on his own. Labour were trying to put pressure on this issue. Rashford managed it. I don't have a problem with the 'we' here from Starmer. Important that there should be a 'we' somewhere, and not like he didn't namecheck Rashford.


----------



## Thora (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Does anyone know how exactly the vouchers work like where can you use them?


We get one from school at the moment because the kitchen is shut and our middle child is eligible for universal fsm - they email it to us and you choose a supermarket (big ones), and have the voucher on your phone to use at the checkout.  No fags, booze or lottery.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 16, 2020)

The Labour Party's tweet now being likened to John Terry's Champions League final rubbernecking. Peak 2020.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2020)

ska invita said:


> We did it! Thanks to everyone who already posted this on the last page! #GoKeirGo


My bad.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)

Rashfords campaign over the past few weeks whilst training as a proffesional footballer, rather than as a full time politician  has been a contantly well supported Twitter account whose likes/retweets have risen massively around his  tweets re the foodshare project. The project itself supplies 3m meals for vulnerable people. He asked for those on the school meals scheme to contact him to speak through their experiences and to make a video, he asked his Twitter followers to contact and lobby their MPS and after the initial decision was turned down was at it again.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 217937


Not real


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2020)

He should stick to polotics and keep his nose out of football if you ask me!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbf I'm sure Rashford would be the first to say that he didn't do this on his own. Labour were trying to put pressure on this issue. Rashford managed it. I don't have a problem with the 'we' here from Starmer. Important that there should be a 'we' somewhere, and not like he didn't namecheck Rashford.


Rashford's a team player


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Johnson is well out his depth.


Surely it would be an act of kindness to tie him into a sack and throw him in the canal


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely it would be an act of kindness to tie him into a sack and throw him in the canal


Too kind. Scaphism would be better, he loves the classics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Buckaroo said:


> Too kind. Scaphism would be better, he loves the classics.


they could have a boriscam on autumnwatch, I'll see if I can persuade Chris Packham


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


She's like a spoilt child desperate for attention.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely it would be an act of kindness to tie him into a sack and throw him in the canal











						Poena cullei - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JimW (Jun 16, 2020)

Rhaphanidosis, though his salad days are long gone.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Plus there is only one "r" in his name. I would have fallen for it except that when I saw the fake post, someone had already replied debunking it.    😁



Er, three Rs. The spoof account got that part right.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking brilliant stuff. And he's just 22 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone remember what the PM was doing at 22?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 16, 2020)

They can smell it. Years of entitled inbreeding has taught them one thing and that is when to run and hide rather than to stand and fight. They are on the back feet and the only thing left for us to do is to remind them day after day exactly where they belong and where we want them. The sneer is beginning to turn into fear.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Er, three Rs. The spoof account got that part right.


Oops, wasn't thinking!   The spoof account had his name as "Rashforrd"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> Can anyone remember what the PM was doing at 22?



Ostensibly a dining club, ironically enough.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must admit I'd never heard of Marcus Rashford before today ...



I believe you will find that he is the same *Marcus Rashford* who is referred to in these earlier news reports:

Manchester United's *Marcus Rashford* target of _racist abuse_ on Twitter

*Marcus Rashford*: _Racism 'spike'_ is unbelievable - Man Utd & England striker

'This _has_ to stop': Paul Pogba and *Marcus Rashford* join calls for change






(Source: as stated in image)​
England footballer, Marcus Rashford with his mother Melanie.  In May 2016, aged just 18 years and 208 days, Rashford became the youngest player to score on his England full international debut.  Young Rashford has stated: 'My mum would go days without sleeping, worrying about how she would cover the next round of bills, worried that I could get in trouble, mixing with the wrong crowds, if she couldn’t keep her eyes on me while working every hour of the day. Even at seven or eight years old I recognised her worry, but I also recognised that she was trying her best. I’ve said it once and I will say it again: this system was not built for families like mine to succeed, no matter how hard we are working.'


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Shaming for Starmer who has done fuck all on this. And for his shadow education person, who is supposed to be the token lefty in New New Labour.


Actually, part of the reason for the U Turn was that Starmer





brogdale said:


> "_We did it !"
> 
> _



This campaign started with Labour. They'll planned to devote their first Opposition Debate day in Parliament to food poverty issues. Johnson caved in to avoid this (in part)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2020)

He's called Daniel Rashford according to Matt Handleshorsecock this morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> He's called Daniel Rashford according to Matt Handleshorsecock this morning.



He’s muddled him up with the Harry Potter bloke. The moronic twat.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 17, 2020)

Very impressed with this fella. Top work. I grew up on free school meals and the holidays were often very hard without them.


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2020)

kenny g said:


> They can smell it. Years of entitled inbreeding has taught them one thing and that is when to run and hide rather than to stand and fight. They are on the back feet and the only thing left for us to do is to remind them day after day exactly where they belong and where we want them. The sneer is beginning to turn into fear.


really? they've got 4 more years with their fat majority & without having to worry about a thing. Your crowing & glee seems a bit premature to put it mildly, they've just backed down on one egregiously stupid policy when it became impossible not to, plenty more to come and footballers writing letters isn't going to be their comeuppance.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ostensibly a dining club, ironically enough.


They look like the cast of a Broadway musical


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I believe you will find that he is the same *Marcus Rashford* who is referred to in these earlier news reports:
> 
> Manchester United's *Marcus Rashford* target of _racist abuse_ on Twitter
> 
> ...


She has clearly done an outstanding job of bringing him up and looks very proud of her son


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> She has clearly done an outstanding job of bringing him up and looks very proud of her son


Bloody single mothers, bringing up smart, caring and thoughtful young men.


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> They look like the cast of a Broadway musical...


...if there was a Broadway musical called Cunts rather than Cats


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> really? they've got 4 more years with their fat majority & without having to worry about a thing. Your crowing & glee seems a bit premature to put it mildly, they've just backed down on one egregiously stupid policy when it became impossible not to, plenty more to come and footballers writing letters isn't going to be their comeuppance.



Four more years for them to continue fucking themselves up, with no one to plausibly blame for it but themselves.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Four more years for them to continue fucking themselves up, with no one to plausibly blame for it but themselves.



But just imagine if Labour were in power...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> She’s a complete cunt


Not sure if it’s a bug with the forum software but when I quote you this happens.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Four more years for them to continue fucking themselves up, with no one to plausibly blame for it but themselves.


Aye.
Caving to demands publicly Isn’t a sign of strength but weakness even if they renege on those demands later.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Four more years for them to continue fucking themselves up, with no one to plausibly blame for it but themselves.



Don't be daft, they'll blame us.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> But just imagine if Labour were in power...



Under Starmer? Only difference would be that he'd say some nice liberal-sounding empty platitudes before signing off on letting kids go hungry, the coiffed cunt. Labour's fucked right now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)

Sickening


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2020)

(Source: as stated in image)​
*Marcus Rashford's older brother Dwaine (left) has been his agent throughout his career, supported by his another brother Dane (right).  They are pictured together outside the home in which they grew up.*


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Sickening
> 
> View attachment 218041



Manages to call a young black man 'articulate'. I wonder where that came from. Not.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 17, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Manages to call a young black man 'articulate'. I wonder where that came from. Not.


That was my first reaction too but it could well be that lots of footballers are not very articulate, and I'd try much inclined to the latter explanation.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

Celyn said:


> That was my first reaction too but it could well be that lots of footballers are not very articulate, and I'd try much inc!ones to the latter explanation.



She's a journo. She knows full well what she means when she uses that word in that way.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 17, 2020)

Celyn said:


> That was my first reaction too but it could well be that lots of footballers are not very articulate, and I'd try much inc!ones to the latter explanation.



It's Laura Kuenssberg. I think it's always fair to assume the worst.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Well done Marcus.
> I'm taking nothing away from his contribution here but from what i can gather  Johnson was about to be torn apart in parliament (again) by Labour so it was a case of doing a shameful u turn or yet another pathetic showing in parliament.
> Johnson is well out his depth.
> Marcus deserves to be shown some big respect from football supporters when they are allowed in stadiums again.



If by torn apart you mean asked politely to be a good chap and try and be 2% less of a cunt than usual if it's not trouble please thankyou please.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

And up pops a rugger twat 



> Courtney Lawes, the Northampton and England lock, faced a backlash on Tuesday after suggesting it was important to be “financially secure and preferably married” before having children in order to reduce the levels of child poverty in the UK.
> 
> Lawes’ comments came in a tweet to Marcus Rashford, the Manchester United and England striker who helped successfully campaign to reverse the Government’s policy to end free school meals over the summer holidays, with Rashford’s efforts met with widespread acclaim.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2020)

Man with neck wider than his head in 'not very bright' shocker.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2020)

Do these fuckwits not realise that one's financial circumstances can change _after_ having kids?

What the fuck does marriage have to do with it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 17, 2020)

Lawes is an alt right type and has been for a long time. Man is a proper tool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Do these fuckwits not realise that one's financial circumstances can change _after_ having kids?
> 
> What the fuck does marriage have to do with it?


only the financially responsible should have kids, obvs

the rest shouldn't be allowed to breed

that's the subtext to his post


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> only the financially *responsible* should have kids, obvs
> 
> the rest shouldn't be allowed to breed
> 
> that's the subtext to his post



A pedant begs to differ. He said 'secure' not responsible. Being financially responsible would rule in a lot of poor people who manage tight budgets constantly. And would rule out a lot of rich twats who blow money on all sorts of irresponsible shit. And that's definitely not what he meant.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Do these fuckwits not realise that one's financial circumstances can change _after_ having kids?
> 
> What the fuck does marriage have to do with it?



Yep. I think most people would agree that it's _preferable _to have plans in place to look after your kids before you have them, but that's not the same thing as actually being able to control the future.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> A pedant begs to differ. He said 'secure' not responsible. Being financially responsible would rule in a lot of poor people who manage tight budgets constantly. And would rule out a lot of rich twats who blow money on all sorts of irresponsible shit. And that's definitely not what he meant.


you're right to raise this


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2020)

And that's even without the current situation. Maybe he hasn't noticed that there's a pandemic going on and loads of people who were getting by financially are now completely fucked.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2020)

It's massive middle-class privileged thinking. Or not even middle class, but having a steady job and family with secure incomes.  

My (theoretical) kids would never go hungry, because before that happened I'd be able to go to my mum or my sister or my aunts or even my friends - any one of maybe 4 dozen people who love me and could afford to send me fifty or a hundred quid if my children had nothing to eat over the summer. Not a forever solution, but in a crisis, I could do that.

But if your family are living off foodbanks too, or if you don't have living family, or you had shitty, abusive family... Or if living in punitive austerity means you've had to go to that network again and again and you just _can't_ ask again...  

People who talk about people being able to afford kids, in my experience, might  imagine what _they_ would do if they were broke, but never account for all the invisible financial security nets that they have, but others don't.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> It's massive middle-class privileged thinking. Or not even middle class, but having a steady job and family with secure incomes.
> 
> My (theoretical) kids would never go hungry, because before that happened I'd be able to go to my mum or my sister or my aunts or even my friends - any one of maybe 4 dozen people who love me and could afford to send me fifty or a hundred quid if my children had nothing to eat over the summer. Not a forever solution, but in a crisis, I could do that.
> 
> ...



Also, TBH, even those in comfortable situations can find that it's not as easy as that.


----------



## keybored (Jun 17, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am _very _wary of building this guy up, because everyone knows how that tends to go in Britain, but this is great
> 
> edit: I'm also an idiot, who manages to check if something is a spoof and still not actually realise that yes, it is a spoof.




Quite rich coming from a grifter who literally expects others to support her while she sits on her arse trolling all day.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> footballers writing letters isn't going to be their comeuppance.



Right. Please point me to anywhere this has ever been suggested.


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Right. Please point me to anywhere this has ever been suggested.


Ok. I just think yr post back there was silly wishful thinking. They’re not cowering in fear or running away from some great tide they just conceded one thing that was making them look bad. They’ve done plenty of embarrassing uturns so not sure it’s that big a deal tbh apart from obvs for the kids who get to not be hungry this summer because of it.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Ok. I just think yr post back there was silly wishful thinking. They’re not cowering in fear or running away from some great tide they just conceded one thing that was making them look bad. They’ve done plenty of embarrassing uturns so not sure it’s that big a deal tbh apart from obvs for the kids who get to not be hungry this summer because of it.



As someone who grew up with the Tory's demonising single mothers and endless headlines about poor people having too many  babies it is a significant step to see them on the back foot so quickly. But hey, ho, I suppose I am just being "silly"...


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2020)

I didn’t mean to spoil the party just don’t think they’re on any back foot, they’re just rolling on like a machine that barely notices a little bump in the road.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 17, 2020)

...


----------



## kenny g (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> I didn’t mean to spoil the party just don’t think they’re on any back foot, they’re just rolling on like a machine that barely notices a little bump in the road.



"footballers writing letters", "silly wishful thinking", "spoil the party". Interesting that you consider this matter so trivial.


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2020)

Not interested in fighting with you kenny g  i'm not the enemy i just don't agree with your thing about 'their sneers have turned to fear'. What is it you think they are afraid of? Do you think this latest embarrassing backdown will change their behaviour in some meaningful way for the next 4 years?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2020)

I think what’s clear after this is that the government is more afraid of headlines when those headlines aren’t driven by Labour, and that Labour can’t quite generate headlines by themselves. 

Any opposition is going to have to do a Cool Britannia copy of Blair and get in bed with the celebs and preferably ones the tories can’t label as cosmopolitan elites to generate change and publicity. 

Sad state of affairs really.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Not interested in fighting with you kenny g  i'm not the enemy i just don't agree with your thing about 'their sneers have turned to fear'. What is it you think they are afraid of? Do you think this latest embarrassing backdown will change their behaviour in some meaningful way for the next 4 years?



Likewise. I think they are afraid of mass disorder, of losing their newly blue seats as quickly as they gained them, of people realising that it isn't actually that difficult to feed and house everyone, and that the only reason this hasn't happened to date is that the threat of homelessness and hunger is used as a means of keeping people working in situations they would jump at the chance to never go back to. They are afraid that people will realise that the current State has been unable to provide a level of safety, security, health or education in a time of crises. That the social contract is a charade.


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2020)

Look at the DM comments, no change there, really

remember, in the U.S, many people think food stamps are too much!

But, yes the Red Wall Tories feel very insecure, and some, i say some, are genuinely concerned about the issues, etc.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2020)

treelover said:


> and some, i say some, are genuinely concerned about the issues, etc.



No they're fucking not.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2020)

no more hopkins tweets please. its what she wants


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

Words almost fail me. Just about manage cunt.

Edit to add this seems to be a fake article but will leave it here for context.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Words almost fail me. Just about manage cunt.


Where does this stream of diarrhoea droplets come from?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Where does this stream of diarrhoea droplets come from?


The Spectator.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> The Spectator.


🤢🤮


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2020)

Studies prove that extreme starvation to be beneficial to Spectator editors, encouraging feelings of compassion and understanding.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Words almost fail me. Just about manage cunt.



Good grief. Read from the top down (as you do) and before halfway was thinking RCP/Spiked/LOL (yes, LOL, that's how I always see that thread) - so getting to the bottom and seeing 'Brendan O'Neill' was the least surprising thing about my day so far.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Studies prove that extreme starvation to be beneficial to Spectator editors, encouraging feelings of compassion and understanding.



Fuckin' beat me to it! What a piece of filth.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Studies prove that extreme starvation to be beneficial to Spectator editors, encouraging feelings of compassion and understanding.


Facebook is telling me that the article is fake.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Where does this stream of diarrhoea droplets come from?


Actually I am not sure. It is possibly fake.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Facebook is telling me that the article is fake.


Yeah I have just been looking into it & came to the same conclusion.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Facebook is telling me that the article is fake.



Yes I think you're right.

But he's all too easy to satirise I'm not going to spend a second feeling sorry for the twat.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Facebook is telling me that the article is fake.



Fair play, my comment still applies to ex editors though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2020)

not on the spectator site. i have just waded through the sewerage to check it over


----------



## NoXion (Jun 18, 2020)

Of all the commentwatterati I would expect it to be O'Neill who would come out with such shit. The satirist chose their target well.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 18, 2020)

That's the second bit of 'fake news' that's been posted on this thread that I've noticed.

Fair enough that people point it out quickly but I've noticed a general increase in this sort of thing on the boards. It's not good really is it? What's causing it? Are people so keen to be the first to add something new to the thread that they don't engage their critical thinking skills or what?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 18, 2020)

baldrick said:


> That's the second bit of 'fake news' that's been posted on this thread that I've noticed.
> 
> Fair enough that people point it out quickly but I've noticed a general increase in this sort of thing on the boards. It's not good really is it? What's causing it? Are people so keen to be the first to add something new to the thread that they don't engage their critical thinking skills or what?


Sometimes our critical thinking skills fail us anyway 

But aye, agree with the general point.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Facebook is telling me that the article is fake.


Yeh their real opinions are viler


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

baldrick said:


> That's the second bit of 'fake news' that's been posted on this thread that I've noticed.
> 
> Fair enough that people point it out quickly but I've noticed a general increase in this sort of thing on the boards. It's not good really is it? What's causing it? Are people so keen to be the first to add something new to the thread that they don't engage their critical thinking skills or what?


I apologise for posting this. I saw it floating around on twitter yesterday but did not post it. When it was still there today I presumed it was genuine. It is not the first time I have posted up something that turns out to be factually incorrect & will try to be more careful in the future.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:
			
		

> Fucking brilliant stuff. And he's just 22 years old.
> Marcus Rashford : Food voucher U-turn after footballer's campaign





stavros said:


> Can anyone remember what the PM was doing at 22?



(Apologies for reposting that vile picture) .... I was hoping to answer stavros 's question _literally_. It's just see the picture though, because my search failed (as in what exactly was Boris Johnson doing when he was 22?) 
Still,  here's a reference to something he wrote twelve years later ....




			
				Marina Hyde said:
			
		

> As for the prime minister … shortly before Marcus Rashford was born to a single mother who he idolises for her tireless work and sacrifices, Boris Johnson was writing that single mothers were producing a generation of “ill-raised, ignorant, aggressive and illegitimate children”. Which, let’s face it, means so much more coming from him.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2020)

An honorary doctorate from the University of Manchester, the youngest person ever to be awarded one from there


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 2, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I believe you will find that he is the same *Marcus Rashford* who is referred to in these earlier news reports:
> 
> Manchester United's *Marcus Rashford* target of _racist abuse_ on Twitter
> 
> ...



*Marcus Rashford* has _won_ the Premier League Academy Graduate award for the 2019/20 season after playing an inspirational role on and off the pitch

*Marcus Rashford *_return_s to ‘day job’ after attaining cult hero status with activism






(Source: as stated in image)
*
Rashford helped out at a factory by loading up food with other workers of FareShare*






(Source: as stated in image)

*Marcus Rashford (centre) poses with other workers of the charity FareShare *​


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2020)

*Marcus Rashford* scores cover of British Vogue's September issue






(Source: as stated in image)​


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Marcus Rashford* scores cover of British Vogue's September issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a pity they couldn't find any clothes that fit him


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 1, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Marcus Rashford* scores cover of British Vogue's September issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three months after he _forced_ a government U-turn on summer holiday school meal vouchers, *Marcus Rashford* has set his sights on a bigger target - the _end of child food poverty in Britain_.

*Marcus Rashford* brings food brand giants together to tackle child food poverty


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2020)

I follow him on Twitter. He's the real deal. His feed is entirely different to any other footballer out there.

He actually gives a shit, particularly about younguns. He must have a very proud mum.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> get in bed with the celebs and preferably ones the tories can’t label as cosmopolitan elites to generate change and publicity.


Aren't ALL celebs, easy to label as such, by definition?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Rashford has got a fucking nerve wading into this  

Could undo ten years of hard work by the government


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> (Apologies for reposting that vile picture) .... I was hoping to answer stavros 's question _literally_. It's just see the picture though, because my search failed (as in what exactly was Boris Johnson doing when he was 22?)
> Still,  here's a reference to something he wrote twelve years later ....


good spot, that Marina Hyde article


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Aren't ALL celebs, easy to label as such, by definition?



It is quite funny hearing the line rolled out so often by a man who spent his years in Eton and working  for major newspapers while being paid a triple figure sum.

The mans clearly not one of the elite...


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It is quite funny hearing the line rolled out so often by a man who spent his years in Eton and working  for major newspapers while being paid a triple figure sum.
> 
> The mans clearly not one of the elite...


yes, true!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I follow him on Twitter. He's the real deal. His feed is entirely different to any other footballer out there.
> 
> He actually gives a shit, particularly about younguns. He must have a very proud mum.


Aye, I remain mildly cynical in the back of my mind just because, y'know, it's a celeb on Twitter, but on the face of it he certainly seems engaged and, as you say, particularly supportive of kids.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, I remain mildly cynical in the back of my mind just because, y'know, it's a celeb on Twitter, but on the face of it he certainly seems engaged and, as you say, particularly supportive of kids.



Yes, it did originally cross my cynical mind that this might be a cunning ploy for it to take a very brave football manager, England or United, to drop him. But yeh, you read his twitter and he seems legit.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2020)

Another good response by Rashford today to some Tory MP dickhead 









						Rashford criticises MP Kevin Hollinrake's 'feeding children' tweet
					

Kevin Hollinrake wrote on social media it was a "parent's job to feed their children".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> Another good response by Rashford today to some Tory MP dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hollinrake is a particularly thick, nasty estate agent/property developer cunt.


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Hollinrake is a particularly thick, nasty estate agent/property developer cunt.



One also suspects "where they can" in that tweet means "_If they can't, why do they have that many kids_?"


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> One also suspects "where they can" in that tweet means "_If they can't, why do they have that many kids_?"


exactly; grade A cunt


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 6, 2020)

(Source: BBC)

*Marcus Rashford, professional footballer & child food poverty campaigner: National Hero *







(Source: BBC)

*Kevin Hollinrake MP, (Conservative, Thirsk and Malton), who claimed £83,207.19 of expenses between 1 April 2019 and 31 March 2020: National As*h*le*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2020)

From Marcus Rashford clashes with Tory MP over child food poverty

Only a lib dem would, when talking of food poverty, tell someone to wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

agricola said:


> One also suspects "where they can" in that tweet means "_If they can't, why do they have that many kids_?"


too right it does


----------



## andysays (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Only a lib dem would, when talking of food poverty, tell someone to wake up and smell the coffee


Didn't Ed Davey use the same expression last week on being announced as new LD party leader?


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2020)

It's as if Lib Dems are incapable of speaking without using the kind of cliches that third-rate management would be embarrassed to use.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't even know what it means: wake up, smell the coffee, then go back to bed again?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2020)

agricola said:


>




That debate will need a bingo card, including ‘feckless’, ‘big tellies’, ‘latest smartphones’, “responsibility”, “hard working families”...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 25, 2020)

"Can you please join Spurs?"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 9, 2020)

Rashford has just been awarded an MBE.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Rashford has just been awarded an MBE.


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Can you please join Spurs?"



Oh (((Jack)). What a sweetheart.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Can you please join Spurs?"



I'll willingly admit, I'm blubbing a bit here


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, that made me cry. And laugh, at the "Can you please join Spurs" bit. That is exactly what a child would say. _Exactly_. Fantastic. 

Well done Jack and well done and congratulations to Marcus. Saw him on morning telly today saying he would have to take his Mum with him to Buck House, otherwise he'd be in big trouble. That made me laugh too. So well done to Marcus Rashford's  Mum, too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 10, 2020)

If we are to have this ridiculous honours system, why an MBE for him but a lordship for Boris’s brother???


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If we are to have this ridiculous honours system, why an MBE for him but a lordship for Boris’s brother???


ermm, _because_ it's a 'ridiculous honours system'? 
It's an intrinsic by-product of the class system, so the people at the top of that pyramid will automatically prioritise their own, and raise them above a mere working class sportsman.
Also because - more practically - he wants to put his brother where he can never be a rival to him, and do him least damage.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 21, 2020)

Just watching the debate on free school meals, Therese Coffey has just said the usual bollocks about people are better off in work.
Then as if she couldn't possibly get more cuntish said,  ' and we are giving pensioners £140 towards their energy bill without them lifting a finger'! 
Wtf, that vile twat has probably never done a days hard graft in her life. Fuming .


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2020)

Fucking cunts


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2020)

Trending No.1 now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking cunts




Utter scum goes without saying, but thick as pigshit too, Rashford will speak up again and they will back down, again.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2020)

Utter, utter cunt. Should be starved for a few days so he can talk from experience  









						Minister rejects Marcus Rashford meals plea because ‘children have been going hungry for years’
					

Presenter asks: ‘Is that acceptable?’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Oct 21, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Utter scum goes without saying, but thick as pigshit too, Rashford will speak up again and they will back down, again.



Indeed, in fact there is no more easily understood demonstration of their absolute incompetence that (at least as far as I am aware) none of them have suggested paying for free school meals by taxing a small percentage of Premier League player's wages.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2020)

agricola said:


> Indeed, in fact there is no more easily understood demonstration of their absolute incompetence that (at least as far as I am aware) none of them have suggested paying for free school meals by taxing a small percentage of Premier League player's wages.



Possibly a dodgy slope, taxing specific professions, although I would doubt many would object, if only on a PR tip. But the costs of this are fucking peanuts compared to the wedge sloshing around right now, ffs they are going to give employers £1000 for every employee they don’t make redundant between end of furlough next week and January. £1000 will encourage exactly zero employers not to make people redundant, but a grand a head is there for the taking, kids can go hungry though. Wankers.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Oct 21, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Possibly a dodgy slope, taxing specific professions, although I would doubt many would object, if only on a PR tip. But the costs of this are fucking peanuts compared to the wedge sloshing around right now, ffs they are going to give employers £1000 for every employee they don’t make redundant between end of furlough next week and January. £1000 will encourage exactly zero employers not to make people redundant, but a grand a head is there for the taking, kids can go hungry though. Wankers.


Maybe just tax very high earners, which would include Premiership players. Oh hang on, that would also include the Tories' mates.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 21, 2020)

Cunts etc


----------



## Nigel (Oct 22, 2020)

Seem Marcus Rashford's statements and activity has hit a chord with many people, not only of colour but also white working class and people from that background!
Just been discussing this in class with background from one of my Youth & Community Lecturers Articles!








						Steph Green explores talking to young people about poverty
					

Across the decade and more of the In Defence of Youth Work web site, we have tried erratically to include posts entitled, ‘Talking to Young People about…..’. In doing so we have s…




					indefenceofyouthwork.com


----------



## flypanam (Oct 22, 2020)

Did monstrous mediocrity Steve Baker really invoke Quantitative Easing and the Currency when wading in on this? Hasten the day when working class liberation machines * are working over time in Whitehall. 

*guillotines.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2020)

It's the 'oh some parents abuse the system' comments that piss me off the most, I'm sure they do, people are shit, but because say even 10% of parents take school meals or vouchers and they could afford to feed the kids is that worth penalising the other 90%? Surely even if 60% (and I don't believe it's that high) of the parents took the piss we still want to feed the other 40%?


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's the 'oh some parents abuse the system' comments that piss me off the most, I'm sure they do, people are shit, but because say even 10% of parents take school meals or vouchers and they could afford to feed the kids is that worth penalising the other 90%? Surely even if 60% (and I don't believe it's that high) of the parents took the piss we still want to feed the other 40%?


I'd go so far as to say even in the extremely unlikely event that 99% took the piss we must still feed the other 1%. 

I can't imagine any parent would choose to not feed their children. If the situation is that they can't, whatever the reason, it is the obligation of the rest of us to help the children.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2020)

Fuck it just offer a free breakfast at school for every kid, get those canteens open early. Put a bunch of books in the corner to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fuck it just offer a free breakfast at school for every kid, get those canteens open early. Put a bunch of books in the corner to.


Too sensible


----------



## MrSki (Oct 22, 2020)

It's not just kids either.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2020)

MrSki said:


> It's not just kids either.


That is so, so hartbreaking


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2020)

There's no magic money tree for 'free' meals, you know...


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2020)

brogdale said:


> There's no magic money tree for 'free' meals, you know...
> 
> View attachment 235352


I can’t write a coherent response to that. I’m too angry that this is happening and kids are going hungry. I’m not even starting on my anger at all the hungry and homeless who are being ignored.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 22, 2020)

How did my MP vote on Marcus Rashford's plea for free school meals


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> How did my MP vote on Marcus Rashford's plea for free school meals





Every single one a Tory, except one who was expelled from the vermin in July.

And this will rumble on and grow and grow as before and they will back down and look like the utter cunts that they are, again. They just don't care. I notice my MP (born to some fucking admiral and schooled at Charterhouse, so like Rashford he knows hard times) voted to keep poor kids hungry, interested to know he's not the only Hunt on the Tory benches, there is also a Tom Hunt. A pair of hunts.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2020)

The MPs  - who are all on more money than any of the parents whose kids qualify for free school meals - get subsidised meals. Because, you know, they can't afford London prices for a fucking sandwich at their desk from Pret a Manger.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 22, 2020)

Evisceration would be best, I think. Draw out their intestines with a rusty blade.

Not really. Just fucking furious right now.

They don't know what hunger is. They've never had to refuse their kids food because there isn't enough. Never had to watch their kids attainment at school suffer because if the gnawing distraction of hunger. 2020. The normalised shit of our failing economic model, and not just in the UK.

Barbarism. Create a pernicious dependency, then blame the victims. 

CUNTS


----------



## baldrick (Oct 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fuck it just offer a free breakfast at school for every kid, get those canteens open early. Put a bunch of books in the corner to.


They already do. Google Magic Breakfast.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> How did my MP vote on Marcus Rashford's plea for free school meals


It’s not often I like the Mirror, but for this I do.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2020)

#ToryScum


----------



## pesh (Oct 22, 2020)

Marks still not found his security pass


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve Baker is one of the MPs around here. Complete ideological obsessive Brexit fanatic


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2020)

On the same lines as DotCommunist's favourite Tory Phil Hollobone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah I don't even need to check how he voted on this one, he's a cunts cunt. Its never just the one thing is it, like one particular obsession, they have to be a full spectrum arsehole


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> #ToryScum
> 
> View attachment 235378



"Take down" Rashford? What fucking planet are they on? That's one battle they'll never win. Stupid, thick and nasty.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2020)

They'll  bribe players to go in over the top


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> #ToryScum
> 
> View attachment 235378





eatmorecheese said:


> "Take down" Rashford? What fucking planet are they on? That's one battle they'll never win. Stupid, thick and nasty.




Exactly. Rashford doesn't care about party bullshit, he's so clearly on the side of decency that anyone arguing against him just looks like a massive cunt. Seriously quite astonished that 332 MPs couldn't see just how shitty this looks. If ever there was an argument for getting rid of them, here it is.

Fifteen poxy quid a week to feed a child, less than a steak and fish 'n chips in the taxpayer subsidised dining room in the House of Commons.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

Haven’t the lousy bastards just given themselves a pay rise too?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2020)

Blowback (probaby in Reading at the person who Tweeted it is from there):


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Haven’t the lousy bastards just given themselves a pay rise too?




They're mulling over whether they'd like an extra £3000 a year each.

3000 x 650 = 1,950,000. Enough for 130,000 £15 weekly meal vouchers...


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Blowback (probaby in Reading at the person who Tweeted it is from there):
> 
> View attachment 235385


I find that offensive to scum!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Blowback (probaby in Reading at the person who Tweeted it is from there):
> 
> View attachment 235385




Kensington phone number...


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Kensington phone number...


Well spotted. I didn't think to zoom in.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Utter, utter cunt. Should be starved for a few days so he can talk from experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they don’t know hunger, only being able to heat one room, topping up your gas card for a quid, queueing up at the bank to withdraw your last 8 quid.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Kensington phone number...












						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Too sensible



they’d have to pay the service workers more, too. It just doesn’t make sense for a government to foster a healthy, well educated populous.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> they’d have to pay the service workers more, too. It just doesn’t make sense for a government to foster a healthy, well educated populous.


It does

Which is why the government isn't interested


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They're mulling over whether they'd like an extra £3000 a year each.
> 
> 3000 x 650 = 1,950,000. Enough for 130,000 £15 quite weekly meal vouchers...


I wouldn't put it past them that they U-turn on meals _so that _they could then quietly pass through their pay rise and not have to deal with the blowout.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It does
> 
> Which is why the government isn't interested



how did we get here? How?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> how did we get here? How?


We went down the wrong rabbit hole


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Exactly. Rashford doesn't care about party bullshit, he's so clearly on the side of decency that anyone arguing against him just looks like a massive cunt. Seriously quite astonished that 332 MPs couldn't see just how shitty this looks. If ever there was an argument for getting rid of them, here it is.
> 
> Fifteen poxy quid a week to feed a child, less than a steak and fish 'n chips in the taxpayer subsidised dining room in the House of Commons.


I don't even know how that's possible. I spend nearly £10 a day ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't even know how that's possible. I spend nearly £10 a day ...


Yeh but you buy pancakes rolled on virgins' thighs and the like


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 22, 2020)

Support grows for Marcus Rashford's free school meals campaign
					

Politicians and celebrities of all stripes come out in support of plan rejected by government




					www.theguardian.com
				






> A Conservative MP who defied her party to support Labour’s vote for free school meals during school holidays has resigned from her government post.
> 
> Caroline Ansell, the MP for Eastbourne and Willingdon, was one of five Tories who backed Labour’s motion on Wednesday to extend financial support for the poorest families through the half-term and Christmas holidays amid the coronavirus pandemic.



Tory with a conscience. Blimey. However, really not sure of the detail in her quote,



> “I do not consider this extension could be in any way a long-term solution to this need, which is complex. There are better ways to help children, including l*inking meals to activities so they can also benefit from extra-curricular learning and experience.*



Linking meals to activities sounds a bit like you don't get the meal without the activity. Which is  


Anyway, about this £15. Our FSM pupils get lunch which allegedly worth, or costs, £12.50 a week, £2.50 a day.

For your £2.50 you get:

1 thin white crap bread sandwich with inedible ham or cheese.
1 flap jack (best option by miles) OR 1 chocolate cupcake OR 1 piece of fruit of questionable provenance/quality
1 tiny plastic cup of orange juice.

And that's it.

Vouchers they can spend themselves? Infinitely preferable to that crap. So let's not just campaign for FSM through holidays and lockdowns, let it be known what my pupils actually get for that. Because it's appalling.

As to the free breakfasts spoken about upthread. Again, my pupils, some of the most socio-economcally deprived in the UK, get one free slice of toast and a cup of tea *. Our school has no canteen (we have to fetch FSM from a nearby secondary school) so no way whatsoever of providing hot food.

These are the kids governments profess to care about when they say we can't close schools because it will affect the disadvantaged most.

*Edit - just to be clear. The 'breakfast' of a cup of tea and a slice of toast is not connected to FSM. This is for every pupil, paid out of school budget, because we recognise most of our kids will probably not get breakfast at home.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2020)

I hope Rashford scores every fucking goal that England and United score this shitty fucking year. Twist the fucking knife in them.

Its sad when it has to be a footballer leading this, it should be all of us. Same time he's played a blinder on it. Sort of wish he hadn't accepted the mbe, but at least he'll have the option of sending the filthy thing back at some point.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

Wilf said:


> I hope Rashford scores every fucking goal that England and United score this shitty fucking year. Twist the fucking knife in them.
> 
> Its sad when it has to be a footballer leading this, it should be all of us. Same time he's played a blinder on it. Sort of wish he hadn't accepted the mbe, but at least he'll have the option of sending the filthy thing back at some point.


MR post office watch


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2020)

Wilf said:


> ....Its sad when it has to be a footballer leading this, it should be all of us....


This. I don't understand why the people in the UK aren't loudly and obviously protesting. Have we really become so oppressed, or so selfish, that we don't care enough about the disadvantaged?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

dessiato said:


> This. I don't understand why the people in the UK aren't loudly and obviously protesting. Have we really become so oppressed, or so selfish, that we don't care enough about the disadvantaged?


Old, cynical tory hating me, have convinced myself that it’s a coordinated and long drawn plan to create apathy, hatred and individualism. To drive wedges between all and remove this veneer they have sold to previous generations as fairness and democracy. People are getting more disinterested weekly when all they see is the inequality ever widening.
Yes, there are plenty of people trying to care and do what is needed. But the rot is setting in and people are sadly turning inwardly. It’s so depressing.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Old, cynical tory hating me, have convinced myself that it’s a coordinated and long drawn plan to create apathy, hatred and individualism. To drive wedges between all and remove this veneer they have sold to previous generations as fairness and democracy. People are getting more disinterested weekly when all they see is the inequality ever widening.
> Yes, there are plenty of people trying to care and do what is needed. But the rot is setting in and people are sadly turning inwardly. It’s so depressing.


It's working, sadly.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2020)

I just saw, via twitter, Naz Shah -one of the most genuinely working class of all Labour MPs - absolutely tear the Tories a new one during the school meals/kids hunger debate. I'm crap at the tech thing, but can anyone post it up here? It's genuinely uplifting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 22, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I just saw, via twitter, Naz Shah -one of the most genuinely working class of all Labour MPs - absolutely tear the Tories a new one during the school meals/kids hunger debate. I'm crap at the tech thing, but can anyone post it up here? It's genuinely uplifting.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Blowback (probaby in Reading at the person who Tweeted it is from there):
> 
> View attachment 235385



Eternal raised fist salutes to the based comrade re-decorator!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>




Comrade Naz Shah tearing shit up as usual.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2020)

Chris Clarkson, the Heywood and Middleton MP who was whining yesterday about Angela Rayner calling him scum... proceeds to vote against school meals in the holidays. Fucking scum.

Hope Rayner has the guts to say it again, about the fucking lot of them, though I suspect Sir Keir would shit himself at the prospect.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2020)

I like to think it was Kieth told her to apologise, not something she did of her own volition.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's the 'oh some parents abuse the system' comments that piss me off the most, I'm sure they do, people are shit, but because say even 10% of parents take school meals or vouchers and they could afford to feed the kids is that worth penalising the other 90%? Surely even if 60% (and I don't believe it's that high) of the parents took the piss we still want to feed the other 40%?





dessiato said:


> I'd go so far as to say even in the extremely unlikely event that 99% took the piss we must still feed the other 1%.
> 
> I can't imagine any parent would choose to not feed their children. If the situation is that they can't, whatever the reason, it is the obligation of the rest of us to help the children.




Thanks for these, having them fresh in my mind slapped mother back down in to her box when she started the "Yeah, but legitimate..."   clearly she had no answer, cos there is no riposte to that.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I like to think it was Kieth told her to apologise, not something she did of her own volition.


It was inevitable she'd have to apologise within the rules of the commons. Be nice if she'd come outside the commons and say it though. Not just because the I hate the tory scum, but because it would be a good way for Labour to 'reconnect'.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2020)

"I'm sorry if the tory MP thought he heard me calling him a piece of scum" would have done it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> "I'm sorry if the tory MP thought he heard me calling him a piece of scum" would have done it.



I'm sorry he was offended is the usual apology non-apology.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2020)

Won't somebody think of the MPs?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



cheers, bees fella, am obliged to you!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> how did we get here? How?


people voted for it.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2020)

Surprisingly my MP (Joy Morrissey) didn't vote against it. Don't want to get too excited tho as she's an awful Tory.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2020)

He's been retweeting businesses and organisations who have stepped in to offer free meals, just keeps getting more impressive.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 22, 2020)

Daily Star is getting quite radical these days.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

It is lovely to see on Marcus Rashford's twitter feed the number of independent food outlets offering to feed kids over half term.

Respect to them all. I am sure a lot of them are suffering in the current climate but regardless of this are not willing to see kids go hungry. If any are in your local area then please try an support them with your custom.



			https://twitter.com/MarcusRashford


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> people voted for it.



I still don’t understand, how. After successively being shafted by the Tories, for decades, they voted them in again.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 23, 2020)

I gone and said ‘shafted’


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2020)

Interesting thread.



Charity for ending food poverty run by conservative MP and out of the same building that houses half a ton of Brexit pushers.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Won't let me read it - perhaps they're starting off by ending food poverty for conservative MPs who voted Brexit.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 23, 2020)

I’m unfriending someone I’ve known for years over this. It has been the final straw in their right wing fuckery. They’ve blindly supported Brexit and Britain First, they’re All Lives Matter, refusing to accept the arguments for BLM, these have pushed me to ignore them on and off over the years.

Now they think the government is right over free food. Well they can fuck right off. I’ve struggled with their fuck witted, dickhead arguments but have always thought they were fundamentally decent people who would help others in need. But no more.

If you think starving poor  kids (in both senses here) you are an outright total cunt who I don’t want any dealings with. Ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Won't let me read it - perhaps they're starting off by ending food poverty for conservative MPs who voted Brexit.


By feeding them children


----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2020)

Twitter is usually a cess pit of despair but seriously looking at Marcus Rashford's timeline today is a beautiful thing, this country is not nearly as shit as its elected government is. 



			https://twitter.com/MarcusRashford


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> Twitter is usually a cess pit of despair but seriously looking at Marcus Rashford's timeline today is a beautiful thing, this country is not nearly as shit as its elected government is.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MarcusRashford


The government elected by a whopping 29% or thereabouts of the electorate


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The government elected by a whopping 29% or thereabouts of the electorate


plus the other fifth (?) who can't be arsed to pinch their noses and vote against them ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> plus the other fifth (?) who can't be arsed to pinch their noses and vote against them ...


you are confused


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you are confused


well I'm letting off those who voted for actual alternative parties to Labour


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Charity for ending food poverty run by conservative MP and out of the same building that houses half a ton of Brexit pushers.



Yes, obviously a front for US-funded Atlanticist, fundamentalist shilling. This Cato crap exemplifies where this is coming from:



Piano wire for these fuckers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Part of me always worries the Tories will just say "see, we don't need to step in".


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Free school meals: Councils offer own meal vouchers for children Free school meals: Councils offer own meal vouchers for children
It’s good to see the councils standing by the local children. But no doubt the Tory scum buckets will vomit out the bile that Lord Camomile has posted above.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Been thinking about this some more, I really can’t remember being so angry at a vote; five hundred and eighty three MPs went to a debate and vote on whether to give £15 worth of food to poor children for a period less than seven weeks.

Cunts goes without saying, but have these wankers got nothing better to do than this?? They are fucking worthless scum.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 235494
> 
> Part of me always worries the Tories will just say "see, we don't need to step in".





Sprocket. said:


> Free school meals: Councils offer own meal vouchers for children Free school meals: Councils offer own meal vouchers for children
> It’s good to see the councils standing by the local children. But no doubt the Tory scum buckets will vomit out the bile that Lord Camomile has posted above.



Cos councils are just flushed with cash these days. More fucking services to be cut.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheffield city council already announced a budget shortfall more than any government aid.
Covid: Sheffield Council forecasts £72m budget shortfall Covid: Sheffield Council forecasts £72m budget shortfall


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> It is lovely to see on Marcus Rashford's twitter feed the number of independent food outlets offering to feed kids over half term.
> 
> Respect to them all. I am sure a lot of them are suffering in the current climate but regardless of this are not willing to see kids go hungry. If any are in your local area then please try an support them with your custom.
> 
> ...


I saw that. I'm really moved. I'm welling up.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm not surprised all those fuckers voted against this or that they're so completely tone deaf on this issue. But I had thought they might've learned from the last time just how bad this makes them look and voted for it purely for that reason but no.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I saw that. I'm really moved. I'm welling up.



The reactions to this are getting to me too, just look...

The owner of Berry’s tea room in Cumbria offered packed lunches, saying as a single parent of three, they understood what it was like to need help: “You can private message me in confidence and just pop in and collect it. Please don’t feel ashamed.”


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'm not surprised all those fuckers voted against this or that they're so completely tone deaf on this issue. But I had thought they might've learned from the last time just how bad this makes them look and voted for it purely for that reason but no.


I think the brutal truth is, they have  a majority of 80, and they don't _care_ how they look.


----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2020)

Even Lambeth Council is doing it bloody hell, that is quite something. 
They have fucked up so badly with this vote, if nothing else every single one of them looks like cruela deville. 
But the more they fuck up the more local gov step in maybe thats no bad thing in the long. This for example yesterday too: London council sets up own same-day Covid testing service


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I think the brutal truth is, they have  amajority of 80, and they don't care how they look.


They didn't before either but ended up having to make a massive u-turn anyway.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 23, 2020)

FFS


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I think the brutal truth is, they have  amajority of 80, and they don't care how they look.


In their view it's perfectly logical to resist calls for more welfare; they regard those directly impacted as non-voters and those concerned as voting for the opposition.

That said, I did like this musing...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

If you have a Tory MP, write to them to tell them just how much of a massive cunt their vote makes them look, especially laid side by side with their own tax payer subsidised restaurants that they personally make frequent use of. Composing mine now but it’s hard to not include a threat to lamp the cunt should be set foot in town...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

brogdale said:


> In their view it's perfectly logical to resist calls for more welfare; they regard those directly impacted as non-voters and those concerned as voting for the opposition.
> 
> That said, I did like this musing...
> 
> View attachment 235503



Posting his last tweet just before midnight, the footballer started up again at 7.49am. As one observer put it: “Marcus Rashford appears to have set up an alternative government.”


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

The scum will be desperately seeking some way of discrediting Rashford. It’s because they are utter shits.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The government elected by a whopping 29% or thereabouts of the electorate



It's figures like this which I desperately cling to, in the hopes of sustaining my belief that the population of absolute cunts in this country isn't as big as the liberals say it is.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheffield council offering food vouchers throughout half-term. 24% of pupils in Sheffield are entitled to free school meals.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you have a Tory MP, write to them to tell them just how much of a massive cunt their vote makes them look, especially laid side by side with their own tax payer subsidised restaurants that they personally make frequent use of. Composing mine now but it’s hard to not include a threat to lamp the cunt should be set foot in town...


I was about to do this with the NE Lincs MPs but thought I'd check first. Neither of them voted with the government. Lia Nici didn't vote (Tory, Great Grimsby). She was slipped, but says she would have voted against the government. Easy to say now youve seen the public outrage. Martin Vickers (Tory, Cleethorpes) voted against the government.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was about to do this with the NE Lincs MPs but thought I'd check first. Neither of them voted with the government. Lia Nici didn't vote (Tory, Great Grimsby). She was slipped, but says she would have voted against the government. Easy to say now youve seen the public outrage. Martin Vickers (Tory, Cleethorpes) voted against the government.



Mine voted to make poor children hungry, newscasters often mis-read his name as cunt as it is...


----------



## Smangus (Oct 23, 2020)

Apparently, if you repeatedly give out taxpayer-funded freebies which produce no gain for the nation, the feckless will simply slide into dependency and then return with a larger begging bowl.

See Serco for details


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Like this out of touch tory twat in Bassetlaw.
Typical, lousy scum.









						MP under fire for speech against free meals for poor children
					

He said he didn't believe in nationalising children




					www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk
				



His anti BLM rant was equally dreadful.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Like this out of touch tory twat in Bassetlaw.
> Typical, lousy scum.
> 
> 
> ...


Like any unexpectedly large cohort of MPs in a landslide majority administration, there's an awful lot of really thick make-weights in the class of 2020. Andrew Rosindell's title could be challenged!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Like this out of touch tory twat in Bassetlaw.
> Typical, lousy scum.
> 
> 
> ...


I notice he's looked to the state for his livelihood and perhaps it is time he laboured outside the Westminster bubble, which will be constructed on the seabed in Falkland sound


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I saw that. I'm really moved. I'm welling up.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Posting his last tweet just before midnight, the footballer started up again at 7.49am. As one observer put it: “Marcus Rashford appears to have set up an alternative government.”



I for one welcome our new less cunty overlord.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

I posted this earlier on the bandwidthz thread which I know some don't read but it is that good that I thought I would share it here too.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> half a ton of Brexit pushers.


That reminds me: I need to text my dealer.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Posting his last tweet just before midnight, the footballer started up again at 7.49am. As one observer put it: “Marcus Rashford appears to have set up an alternative government.”


World's in a sorry state when someone who is barely more than a boy kicking a ball around inspires more public support than elected officials.  We have elected some hard core fuckwits this time around haven't we?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MickiQ (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mine voted to make poor children hungry, newscasters often mis-read his name as cunt as it is...


Mine voted no as well don't even know why I bothered to check be honest, She toes the party line like an act of faith.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Mine too


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'm not surprised all those fuckers voted against this or that they're so completely tone deaf on this issue. But I had thought they might've learned from the last time just how bad this makes them look and voted for it purely for that reason but no.


They are certainly behaving like a government that doesn't give a shit about how bad this makes them look.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They are certainly behaving like a government that doesn't give a shit about how bad this makes them look.



At least they’re being honest about something then.


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2020)

I think it's safe to say Marcus will be sports personality of the year. Great work


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

existentialist said:


> They are certainly behaving like a government that doesn't give a shit about how bad this makes them look.


They don’t give a shit about what their families think of them, self centred shitbags. What the country thinks of them doesn’t blip on their radar until election time, for about five minutes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Like this out of touch tory twat in Bassetlaw.
> Typical, lousy scum.
> 
> 
> ...


This blokes that bad, I bet even the local miners who scabbed will be rolling their scabby lidded eyes!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

It is starting to fall apart for the tories when there own councils start supporting the FSMs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

23rd October 2020



Dear Mr Hunt,

I hope that you and your family are keeping well during these testing times.

I write to you today to enquire why you voted to deny the poorest children in our country the opportunity to claim a weekly fifteen pounds food voucher during the upcoming school holidays at Christmas, February half-term and Easter, a total of six weeks here in Surrey, ninety pounds.

We are in a global pandemic, the response to which from government is to effectively close vast swathes of industry, consigning millions to benefits. And you choose this moment to hammer the poorest children in our society. For someone who’s lived a gilt-edged life since birth it is quite extraordinary that you either fail to see how wrong this is, or that you simply don’t care.

Every week I contribute twenty-five pounds worth of goods to the Godalming Trolley Tuesday campaign to provide food and other basic needs to those who are denied these by the state. That this is happening anywhere in our country is bad enough, but this happening in your constituency, at the bottom of the hill from where you went to a school where a place costs nearly forty thousand pounds a year should be source of shame for you.

An idea for you and your colleagues in the Commons, how about each time you eat a tax-payer-subsidised meal at one of the restaurants in the Palace of Westminster you all contribute the difference between what that meal costs and what it would cost at a local eatery if the taxpayer wasn’t subsidising your food? Use the money to feed children whose parents are struggling.

I look forward to hearing from you.



Yours sincerely,



Or just...

23rd October 2020



Dear Mr Hunt,

I hope that you and your family are keeping well during these testing times.

I write to you today to enquire why you voted to deny the poorest children in our country the opportunity to claim a weekly fifteen pounds food voucher during the upcoming school holidays at Christmas, February half-term and Easter, a total of six weeks here in Surrey, ninety pounds.

Yours sincerely,







?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 23rd October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for the first one. Let him know that you know about him.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Go for the second one. Don't let him know that you know about him. 



Nah both are good


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2020)

one million free mcdonalds meals now, The absolute shitness of a government that makes ronald mcdonald look like a hero.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> View attachment 235526


Cheers a grey day


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 23rd October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> The first one.




Just sent the shorter one. Fuck wasting printer ink on the gormless arsewipe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

My local council is providing free meals at a variety of locations, which is something


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> My local council is providing free meals at a variety of locations, which is something


Obviously won't happen, but it would be good if every Labour authority declared an 'illegal' deficit budget to the exact amount spent rectifying this vindictive tory decision.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

Apols if already up, but someone's done a rather splendid league table of cuntitude:

http://mpsagainstfreeschoolmeals.com


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just sent the shorter one. Fuck wasting printer ink on the gormless arsewipe.



Yes - he wouldn't have read the other one anyway  Short and powerful.

And doesn't let him know you know about him


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2020)

Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.

This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄



So you see that's the solution, not feeding hungry kids duh.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> one million free mcdonalds meals now, The absolute shitness of a government that makes ronald mcdonald look like a hero.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just sent the shorter one. Fuck wasting printer ink on the gormless arsewipe.


fair enough.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...



Wat. The. Fuck.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wat. The. Fuck.



Yes quite.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...



Has he got a bad case of long Covid or something?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...


They really are clueless, shameless arseholes.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...


Fucking hell.
Nothing to do, then, with the complete and total bollocks they've made out of handling the whole coronavirus problem then.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2020)

That's quite something, smmudge. Thought I'd clicked on the wrong thread. Seriously, wtaf?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 23, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Apols if already up, but someone's done a rather splendid league table of cuntitude:
> 
> http://mpsagainstfreeschoolmeals.com



Averages at £34,800 each. Fucking scum. 

I earn a 1/3 of that a year.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...


FFS, that can’t be real, can it? Can any normal, sane, person think like this?


----------



## NoXion (Oct 23, 2020)

So children are supposed to starve because it's China's fault? In what fucking world is that bullshit supposed to make sense?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 23, 2020)

_Really?_









						Nicky Morgan said Tories might have agreed to extra school meals if one hadn’t been called “scum”
					

Of all the reasons to vote down an attempt to make sure children don’t go hungry – and we’ve yet to hear one that wasn’t sociopathic – this one from Nicky Morgan has to be the most pathetic. Nicky Morgan: Maybe we would have voted to give kids Free School Meals if a labour MP […]




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...


I think he might have intended to say that somewhere else


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 23, 2020)

Watched this last night and was gob smacked.
Bridgett Phillipson should have trounced her , sadly she was a bit of a damp rag.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2020)

teqniq said:


> _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Morgan's pretty dim but this is beyond words.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2020)

teqniq said:


> _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thus neatly proving Rayner's point.


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2020)

What's most disturbing about this is that someone in government is happy to put it in writing, as if it's not the sort of thing only a complete cunt would believe, though the China's fault one posted earlier is more out there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> What's most disturbing about this is that someone in government is happy to put it in writing, as if it's not the sort of thing only a complete cunt would believe, though the China's fault one posted earlier is more out there.
> 
> View attachment 235544



This prick can’t support a power grab of this nature, huh? Where was he telling Johnson to do one a couple of months ago when the state did exactly this?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> What's most disturbing about this is that someone in government is happy to put it in writing, as if it's not the sort of thing only a complete cunt would believe, though the China's fault one posted earlier is more out there.
> 
> View attachment 235544


Ideology over hungry children. Tories in a nutshell...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Whether you agree or not that parents are wilfully or negligently failing to feed their children, ultimately there is still a hungry child who needs food 

(Preaching to the converted, I know, just had to type it out loud)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> What's most disturbing about this is that someone in government is happy to put it in writing, as if it's not the sort of thing only a complete cunt would believe, though the China's fault one posted earlier is more out there.
> 
> View attachment 235544



Btw, looks like Lily had a decent pop at the cunt an’all


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> What's most disturbing about this is that someone in government is happy to put it in writing, as if it's not the sort of thing only a complete cunt would believe, though the China's fault one posted earlier is more out there.
> 
> View attachment 235544


being pedantic, Philip davies isn't actually in government, mainly because he is such a complete and utter cunt and loonspud that even the past few Tory PMs would draw the line at putting him into ministerial bat.
Still an utter knobhead though. You have my sympathies for having him as your MP


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



I've barred him from all future parties at my house. Shame he doesn't drink and has never been to a party at my house.


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> being pedantic, Philip davies isn't actually in government, mainly because he is such a complete and utter cunt and loonspud that even the past few Tory PMs would draw the line at putting him into ministerial bat.
> Still an utter knobhead though. You have my sympathies for having him as your MP



Thanks for the extra detail. Happy to say he's not my MP. Not that that makes much difference right now as none of them seem capable of doing anything yet a 22 year old footballer has managed to inspire a national grass roots response to child hunger. The will is there in every community but the leadership, if you believe that's required, is lacking, at least at a national or regional level.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've barred him from all future parties at my house. Shame he doesn't drink and has never been to a party at my house.


He might have dined at the Mill Restaurant though. Regardless it is all good publicity & if taken up with all tories who voted no might drive the point home. Especially if it is their local.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> being pedantic, Philip davies isn't actually in government, mainly because he is such a complete and utter cunt and loonspud that even the past few Tory PMs would draw the line at putting him into ministerial bat.
> Still an utter knobhead though. You have my sympathies for having him as your MP


His father is a horrid man too so no surprise. His dad is Peter Davies, the formerly elected English Democrat mayor of Doncaster. Scum bucket. His partner is Esther McVey another one.


----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2020)

Why did they do this (serious question) ? I mean is it really ideological? They will have known for sure what the reaction would be, especially after giving Rashford an mbe the other day . Is it really a matter of principle to them cos it cant just be about the money, not this year when they've happily funded me having a cheaper steak and chips.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> The will is there in every community but the leadership, if you believe that's required, is lacking, at least at a national or regional level.


absolutely. And ditto the compassion and commitment to peoples' needs.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> His father is a horrid man too so no surprise. His dad is Peter Davies, the formerly elected English Democrat mayor of Doncaster. Scum bucket. His partner is Esther McVey another one.


Yes, I read somewhere that his dad was equally loathesome
didn't know that about Esther McVile though! They deserve each other.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Worth signing this petition which is live.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 23, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Sorry for the cross post but i guess this thread is more relevant.
> 
> This is my MPs response to voting no 🙄
> 
> ...


Straight out of the Trump Cunt handbook 😠


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Worth signing this petition which is live.




Over 500,000


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've barred him from all future parties at my house. Shame he doesn't drink and has never been to a party at my house.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Expenses claimed by all the MPs who voted against FSMs.



			http://mpsagainstfreeschoolmeals.com/


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2020)

Classic waving at kettles. Dickhead.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

tommers said:


> Classic waving at kettles. Dickhead.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He might have dined at the Mill Restaurant though. Regardless it is all good publicity & if taken up with all tories who voted no might drive the point home. Especially if it is their local.



I will ask at my local tomorrow if they’ll bar Hunt, if so he’d be barred from every pub in town, cos Pub Watch, bit like ruffneck23


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> View attachment 235559


post above your previous one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I will ask at my local tomorrow if they’ll bar Hunt, if so he’d be barred from every pub in town, cos Pub Watch, bit like ruffneck23


shhhh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Thats not a pub m8


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks like a Ratners


----------



## Espresso (Oct 23, 2020)

This mantra of "It is the responsibility of the parents to feed their own children" in times of massive hardship for low income families is sickening. 
The head honcho of the people who are saying this is well known for refusing to even acknowledge how many children he has.
If he's quite that spectacularly ambivalent and heartless about his own progeny, no one can be all that surprised that he cares even less than that for anyone else's. 
Psychopaths are like that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



And 3 others 
BANNED: Stokesley pub bans Tory MPs after vote on free school meals
Comments section, as ever,  is full of Tory fuckwits.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2020)

Hopefully this will turn into something good, a groundswell of people organising help for others outside of government and, maybe, all of us becoming a bit more generous and open minded. 

It's really showing some people up for what they are as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mate sent me this from their Facebook.
Next time I'm bimbling about that way on my bike I'll give them my custom, should be scum free


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2020)

I’m actually speechless


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Worth signing this petition which is live.



dunnit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’m actually speechless
> 
> View attachment 235570



That’s quite some thought process going on there.
25% of parents in one of his schools are illiterate, surely he should be beating the drum for a shit load more cash for education in his constituency..?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That’s quite some thought process going on there.
> 25% of parents in one of his schools are illiterate, surely he should be beating the drum for a shit load more cash for education in his constituency..?


added to which - perhaps Mr Bradley would care to remind us who's been in poiwer for the past decade?


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 23, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’m actually speechless
> 
> View attachment 235570


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 23, 2020)

This doing the rounds, won't have  have any effect but I signed anyway. The immoral bunch of cunts. 
End subsidised food and alcohol in Parliament and the Lords


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 23, 2020)

I think that Dominic Cummings' administration may come to regret their attacks on young Rashford, who probably brings far more credit and respect to the UK than they do: 

Racist responses to Marcus Rashford's campaign for children are _no surprise_

_‘Attack line’ Tories_ deny ganging up on Marcus Rashford















​


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’m actually speechless
> 
> View attachment 235570


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Womp womp.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 23, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 235578
> 
> Womp womp.


I've read that twice, is he actually saying he didn't say it! Or he's being taken out of context?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've read that twice, is he actually saying he didn't say it! Or he's being taken out of context?



He’s trying to lie his way out of what he just said/really thinks.

from the start of this, apart from my outrage at the actual act, which is fucking well off the scale, the fact that every Tory MP bar five didn’t think this would make them look like utter cunts to every human being who looked at it is just staggering.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've read that twice, is he actually saying he didn't say it! Or he's being taken out of context?


He's responding to this tweet from Angela Raynor, so I think what he's saying is he didn't say what she's accusing him of saying, he said something different which has been Raynor has given a different meaning by taking it out of context.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've read that twice, is he actually saying he didn't say it! Or he's being taken out of context?





Calamity1971 said:


> I've read that twice, is he actually saying he didn't say it! Or he's being taken out of context?


He meant to imply and insinuate that if you were poor it was because of your own lifestylechoices and fecklessness (so screw you). Now he has belatedly realised that im makes him look like an utter cunt, so he is frantically weaselling.
Good takedown by Rayner there.
e2a: these Tories are so predictable, it's (unintentionally) hilarious


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> He meant to imply and insinuate that if you were poor it was because of your own lifestylechoices and fecklessness (so screw you). Now he has belatedly realised that it makes him look like an utter cunt, so he is frantically weaselling.


----------



## stdP (Oct 23, 2020)

Espresso said:


> This mantra of "It is the responsibility of the parents to feed their own children" in times of massive hardship for low income families is sickening.



At this point we're about three press releases away from someone pointing out that the parents could simply eat the surplus children and it _not_ being satire.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 23, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’m actually speechless
> 
> View attachment 235570



Also, the thing is, a school with that high a level of needs is unlikely to be a comp. 75% of kids having social workers sounds like a PRU or a school for children with disabilities. I've never, ever heard of a comp where 75% of kids have a social worker. They really are kids who need extra help, and extending free school meals isn't enough, true, but it's _something_. Especially when we're talking about extending half terms.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> Why did they do this (serious question) ? I mean is it really ideological?


Yes. And instinct.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Yes. And instinct.


And intentional.
And ingrained.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> And intentional.
> And ingrained.


And idiotick


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2020)

He will go far that Bradley chap. Laid his cards on the table. Destined for big things. Job at the top. Doesn’t mince his words


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2020)

The shitbag


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> The shitbag


Keith Joseph would be so proud of them all.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2020)

"#alllivesmatter."

"What about the kids?"

"No, not those ones though."


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Yes. And instinct.


and hardwired into them, fundamental to their very being. That _is_ them.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 24, 2020)

I can't believe these thick cunts are actually wanting to die on this hill. 

They backed down in the summer. Then tried to co-opt or flatter Rashford with the MBE bauble (that didn't work)...

And now they've decided to double-down on the shitty sociopathic bootstraps shit. Back in the day the Tories seemed to understand that in order to remain vaguely electable they needed to keep the obvious swivel-eyed nutters and fundamentalists in the ranks in order. Now they run the joint.

Well, 'run the joint' might be too strong a phrase. 'Throw their own shit at the wall' is probably more accurate.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2020)

I've accidentally seen too many people saying "well, my Mum brought us up on two bits of cheese stolen from the mice, and she still worked 300 hours a week" to think this is going to play badly. 

Plus a post that claimed that parents get extra money for their kids in the holidays anyway, so why worry? Lots of people pointed out that that wasn't true, but hundreds of people liked her comment. 

Plus comments about cutting off your Sky subscription to pay for food.

It's going to play well with some people.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> and hardwired into them, fundamental to their very being. That _is_ them.


I will add; my thinking is, by this stage in "the game", they simply don't know how to _be _anything else, or _do_ things in any other way


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2020)

well they're _right, _why would they?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> And now they've decided to double-down on the shitty sociopathic bootstraps shit. Back in the day the Tories seemed to understand that in order to remain vaguely electable they needed to keep the obvious swivel-eyed nutters and fundamentalists in the ranks in order. Now they run the joint.


I thnk the point is, that that election victory has convinced them that they can get away with it (i.e. still convince the 'red wall' fools who voted for them that they are there for them) at every point.
Worse, they might just be right. They divide their working class voters by p,aying 'deserving' against 'undeserving' poor.
Divide and rule. Oldest game in the Tory playbook.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I thnk the point is, that that election victory has convinced them that they can get away with it (i.e. still convince the 'red wall' fools who voted for them that they are there for them) at every point.
> Worse, they might just be right. They divide their working class voters by p,aying 'deserving' against 'undeserving' poor.
> Divide and rule. Oldest game in the Tory playbook.



Yeah. But hopes springs eternal. I'd like to think we'll see some shift away from that in my lifetime.  The red wall is brittle. They can't ride the populist horse without expecting to be thrown from time to time


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 24, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Yeah. But hopes springs eternal. I'd like to think we'll see some shift away from that in my lifetime.  The red wall is brittle. They can't ride the populist horse without expecting to be thrown from time to time


I really want to believe this. We've gone from Laura piddock to the shit that is Richard Holden ( didn't vote cos he was doing his nans eulogy apparently) I won't go to pubs round here anymore because it's wall to wall Tory and yet a very deprived area. Got into a spat with a dog walker who thought pritti Patel was a good un.
Think my shouty words were , ' I'd never get tired of slapping that fucking awful vile twat '. Got the woods back to myself now though. Every cloud..


----------



## stdP (Oct 24, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> The red wall is brittle. They can't ride the populist horse without expecting to be thrown from time to time



Being a metropolitan liberal elite who grew up in what would now be called the red wall, anecdotal concensus from family and friends back in the old country is that they've really shat the bed on this one. Using malnourished children as political pawns backfiring because people have empathy and pity for malnourished children, whooda thunk?! It's the political equivalent of laughing and blowing raspberries down the phone to the Live Aid telethon because all that money raised for charity still isn't anywhere near your personal fortune.

I don't hold out a great deal of hope myself because the last ten years has taught me to be more pessimistic than usual; political memories are short, propaganda budgets are large and we've got another four years of this bilge to contend with. But I'll claim any self-inflicted wound of the current government as a minor victory in this day and age.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> I can't believe these thick cunts are actually wanting to die on this hill.
> 
> They backed down in the summer. Then tried to co-opt or flatter Rashford with the MBE bauble (that didn't work)...
> 
> ...


"Give em an inch they'll take a mile." "Thin end of the red wedge" etc. They're probably regretting  u-turning in the first place.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I've accidentally seen too many people saying "well, my Mum brought us up on two bits of cheese stolen from the mice, and she still worked 300 hours a week" to think this is going to play badly.
> 
> Plus a post that claimed that parents get extra money for their kids in the holidays anyway, so why worry? Lots of people pointed out that that wasn't true, but hundreds of people liked her comment.
> 
> ...



Some of the comments, especially on Facebook and the inevitable newspapers, are just vile things 

At want point is it worth starving kids in need to punish the parents?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Some of the comments, especially on Facebook and the inevitable newspapers, are just vile things
> 
> At want point is it worth starving kids in need to punish the parents?



The kids are equally guilty of being the Wrong Sort of People. If we keep them alive artificially they'll only grow up to spread their cancerous lack of aspiration and poison an otherwise robust economy.


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2020)

Get out of the comments sections ffs. You might as well judge the mood of the nation by gathering all the most annoying pub bores you can find and asking them what they think


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> Get out of the comments sections ffs. You might as well judge the mood of the nation by gathering all the most annoying pub bores you can find and asking them what they think



Yep, the proportion of readers who comment on any given newspaper article online is generally less than 1%, and idiots with shit opinions who didn't read beyond the headline seem to be massively over-represented in that 1%,


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> Get out of the comments sections ffs. You might as well judge the mood of the nation by gathering all the most annoying pub bores you can find and asking them what they think


This. My social media feeds are a tsunami of local businesses and small local charities offering food and help. The Tories judged this badly wrong. Small business and charities are the absolute backbone of this country.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2020)

Great mix of pettiness and passive aggression. I am yet to see a good response from any of them.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Also, the thing is, a school with that high a level of needs is unlikely to be a comp. 75% of kids having social workers sounds like a PRU or a school for children with disabilities. I've never, ever heard of a comp where 75% of kids have a social worker. They really are kids who need extra help, and extending free school meals isn't enough, true, but it's _something_. Especially when we're talking about extending half terms.


I don't think the school actually exists. He has said that for hyperbole and got it horribly wrong because he's a cunt.

There's an earlier tweet where he's having a go at Rashford for his support of FSM and citing a school where the head apparently thinks that FSM is a poor response to poverty and a governor at that school responds.

He is a vile thick Tory but I have been enjoying the immediate self-owns from last night.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 24, 2020)

baldrick said:


> I don't think the school actually exists. He has said that for hyperbole and got it horribly wrong because he's a cunt.
> 
> There's an earlier tweet where he's having a go at Rashford for his support of FSM and citing a school where the head apparently thinks that FSM is a poor response to poverty and a governor at that school responds.
> 
> He is a vile thick Tory but I have been enjoying the immediate self-owns from last night.



The school does exist, the head teacher has riled back at him. Still not sure about those figures, I think he's made them up or it is a PRU.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2020)

I think if there was a school where 75% of the kids had a social worker they'd be using it as proof the social work budget needs cutting.


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

As if there’d be enough social workers 😂 Tory bloody fantasy


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 24, 2020)

Apparently Naga Munchetty had him for breakfast just now on BBC. As in ripped him to pieces.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> The school does exist, the head teacher has riled back at him. Still not sure about those figures, I think he's made them up or it is a PRU.


Yeah that's what I mean, no school exists with those figures.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 24, 2020)

Busted:


----------



## Shellee (Oct 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I've accidentally seen too many people saying "well, my Mum brought us up on two bits of cheese stolen from the mice, and she still worked 300 hours a week" to think this is going to play badly.
> 
> Plus a post that claimed that parents get extra money for their kids in the holidays anyway, so why worry? Lots of people pointed out that that wasn't true, but hundreds of people liked her comment.
> 
> ...



And mobile phones, along the lines of "they can all afford mobile phones, so they they can afford to feed their own children" and lectures about teaching the "poor" basic cookery. After all, they've all fed their own children for a week on a boiled sheep's head.

The smug like to take the moral high ground to prove their own good financial situation is down to moral fibre, which those less well off clearly lack. And they will applaud and support a government that lets children go hungry to teach their parents a lesson on knowing their place.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 24, 2020)

What a card.he’s on the fast elevator to the top job this one









						Tory MP Ben Bradley said benefit claimants should be sterilised
					

He said it won't be long 'before we're drowning in a vast sea of unemployed wasters'.




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 24, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Busted:
> 
> View attachment 235619



This is what I was getting at. I know that I definitely read criticism of him last night very much from a 'fuck off and die' perspective from the Head of the school, not the governor. When I just went searching for it again I couldn't find it but it's out there somewhere. What I did find was Ben Bradley brazenly saying 'the Head agrees with me'. 

The man has no shame.

Also, in the spirit of anti-paedo groups attacking paediatricians, Ben Bradshaw is getting bombarded on Twitter with tweets meant to be aimed at Ben Bradley.


----------



## agricola (Oct 24, 2020)

Shellee said:


> And mobile phones, along the lines of "they can all afford mobile phones, so they they can afford to feed their own children" and lectures about teaching the "poor" basic cookery. After all, they've all fed their own children for a week on a boiled sheep's head.
> 
> The smug like to take the moral high ground to prove their own good financial situation is down to moral fibre, which those less well off clearly lack. And they will applaud and support a government that lets children go hungry to teach their parents a lesson on knowing their place.



Of course that is the diet that Fox et al have been feeding the US for the past couple of decades, this idea that "the poor" are not really poor because (to use the traitor Stuart Varney as an example) they have access to a fridge or a mobile phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> This. My social media feeds are a tsunami of local businesses and small local charities offering food and help. The Tories judged this badly wrong. *Small business and charities are the absolute backbone of this country.*


And right there is the problem.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> What a card.he’s on the fast elevator to the top job this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> He said: ‘I apologise for these posts. My time in politics has allowed me to mature and I now realise that this language is not appropriate.’



Still believes it, just doesn't say it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And right there is the problem.



Indeed. And it's exactly what Cameron wanted with his Big Society


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2020)

Another tory getting it wrong. Local businesses helping out with free meals are clearly doing well and have no need of government money.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

Will people please stop taking MPs words that they have written out of context??!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Will people please stop taking MPs words that they have written out of context??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like she's cracking.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2020)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 235631


Did I miss the bit where he admitted he got it wrong? Last I saw his words had been 'taken out of context'...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Apparently Naga Munchetty had him for breakfast just now on BBC. As in ripped him to pieces.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 24, 2020)

Hahahaha


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

Occurs to me that the stock excuse they _should _have trotted out is "I misspoke", but I guess they figured that excuse was a bit worn out at the moment and so they had to pivot to something else.

They're unlucky, really.


----------



## agricola (Oct 24, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Occurs to me that the stock excuse they _should _have trotted out is "I misspoke", but I guess they figured that excuse was a bit worn out at the moment and so they had to pivot to something else.
> 
> They're unlucky, really.



For some reason they've decided to go down the _drugs for food_ route, though.


----------



## bimble (Oct 24, 2020)

Are they going to u turn again like last time ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

bimble said:


> Are they going to u turn again like last time ?


It's certainly delicately poised.

I'm not politicaliterate enough to see all the pieces, but feels like it's certainly a question of "which does the least damage overall" rather than actually coming out with a "win".

Sad to say, as has been mentioned there probably are quite a few who buy into the "parents' responsibility, breeds dependence" schtick, and there will inevitably be another bastard-mad story along shortly to divert attention again.

Half-term put this issue back on the table, maybe Christmas is close enough to keep it in the cycle, where other times it might drop out?


----------



## bimble (Oct 24, 2020)

Yep. They might reason that it’s too late the damage has already been done (to their popularity i mean) and trying to climb out of the hole now would just lose them the other lot, who think this was a good decision because hungry people need to pull their socks up etc.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

Aye, sadly you might be right.

But, alongside being ideologically reprehensible, this lot _are _almost impressively incompetent too, so hope springs eternal...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

Yaaaaay, it's a football/politics crossover joke!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)

About Ian Levy MP for Blyth Valley.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

"Known him all his life"... "I'm his younger brother"

YOUR STORY DOESN'T STACK UP, GRAHAME 

<edit: I'm sorry, Grahame, I misread and thought you said you were his younger brother, when in fact you said he is your younger brother. My comments were taken out of context, and I'd hope you would rise above organising an internet pile on, which I feel is beneath us both>


----------



## NoXion (Oct 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I've accidentally seen too many people saying "well, my Mum brought us up on two bits of cheese stolen from the mice, and she still worked 300 hours a week" to think this is going to play badly.
> 
> Plus a post that claimed that parents get extra money for their kids in the holidays anyway, so why worry? Lots of people pointed out that that wasn't true, but hundreds of people liked her comment.
> 
> ...



Cunts. It's going to play well with cunts.


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And right there is the problem.


What do you mean by that? Because it eliminates the responsibility for Government to deal with?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2020)

Bradley's said his comments were taken out of context. That's what Rayner should have said about her 'scum' remark.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2020)

tommers said:


> Great mix of pettiness and passive aggression. I am yet to see a good response from any of them.




He's the real victim here, clearly. 

I think these people genuinely feel no sense of dissonance in their position that we shouldn't feel sorry for hungry kids but we should feel sorry for tories when they get called names. The consequences of their actions are unmistakably evil, but do they themselves even have enough basic sentience to be called evil? I honestly don't know. They're basically just viruses with twitter accounts at this point.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 24, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think if there was a school where 75% of the kids had a social worker they'd be using it as proof the social work budget needs cutting.



They





two sheds said:


> Bradley's said his comments were taken out of context. That's what Rayner should have said about her 'scum' remark.



Raynor's apology should have been "I'm sorry for singling you out as scum."


----------



## Anju (Oct 24, 2020)

At least they're consistent. What's the point of depriving kids of nourishment if some slip through the cracks and end up getting a bit of education. 









						Laptop allocation for England's schools slashed by 80%
					

Headteachers are told they will receive far fewer laptops for distance learning than they were first promised




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> What do you mean by that? Because it eliminates the responsibility for Government to deal with?


We shouldn’t be happy or celebrating charities and private businesses having to feed poor children. Saying they are the backbone of this country and the implication that that is somehow a good thing is monstrous. We should be utterly furious. We should be stringing up those responsible from the nearest lamppost.


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> We shouldn’t be happy or celebrating charities and private businesses having to feed poor children. Saying they are the backbone of this country and the implication that that is somehow a good thing is monstrous. We should be utterly furious. We should be stringing up those responsible from the nearest lamppost.


I disagree but fair enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2020)

bimble said:


> Are they going to u turn again like last time ?


Considering they pretty much all voted for it, knowing full well what it meant and no other party did (apart from the DUP) it's going to be tough for them all to say "oops we were all wrong about that". That's not just admitting you were wrong, that's admitting that you knew you were wrong but the wrong thing you did was something so shitty you couldn't keep it down.   
They daily do plenty of shitty things, this one is just harder for them to save face from. Really badly thought through, especially as it already happened once before this year. Dumbarses.


----------



## bimble (Oct 24, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Cunts. It's going to play well with cunts.


Can confirm. Checked in to see what’s going on under the line over at daily mail towers and whoever they are commenting there they love this, symbolic of the whole idea of small state, fend for yourself, not the governments job to feed the feckless etc isnt it. Maybe some people find this return to normal reassuring after all the profligacy of the ‘whatever it takes’ stuff from sunak.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> We shouldn’t be happy or celebrating charities and private businesses having to feed poor children. Saying they are the backbone of this country and the implication that that is somehow a good thing is monstrous. We should be utterly furious. We should be stringing up those responsible from the nearest lamppost.


I agree. Luckily I see this point being used to hold the government to account in the media  . . . well for now. I have not seen them respond though. 
"do you agree that the charities, communities and local businesses stepping in to help should be applauded?" . . . it's a question with a 'no win' answer, probably why I haven't heard anyone respond to it yet. I'm sure they will have got some spin ready soon though.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 24, 2020)

bimble said:


> Can confirm. Checked in to see what’s going on under the line over at daily mail towers and whoever they are commenting there they love this, symbolic of the whole idea of small state, fend for yourself, not the governments job to feed the feckless etc isnt it.



Indeed. But killer b has a point. While it still chaps my arse that Tory twats are appealing to them, the cunty commentators aren't representative.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)

If anyone wants to find out which local businesses are helping out then follow the link on this tweet.

Or if you are a local business or know someone who is running one that is helping out then you can upload your details too.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2020)

'Shameful': Douglas Ross's school meals tweet comes back to haunt him after vote
					

THE Scottish Tories were desperate for everyone to know that they now support free school meals. But would they put their money where their mouth is?




					www.thenational.scot
				




Scottish tory leader in hypocrisy shocker


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2020)

As a complete aside, I wonder how Rashford's coping? Well, not literally at the moment, I hoping he's warming up for the Chelsea game. But he must have had every variety of scumbag journalist/tory going his bins, last 5 years of social media posts, pictures of him with posh car etc. I haven't seen any 'look at the hypocrite' type splashes, have there been any?  If there haven't, I presume its because they think it may backfire.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> I disagree


Why? In what possible world view is poor kids being fed by others charity anything other than a source of national shame and a sign of an utterly broken system?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2020)

Wilf said:


> As a complete aside, I wonder how Rashford's coping? Well, not literally at the moment, I hoping he's warming up for the Chelsea game. But he must have had every variety of scumbag journalist/tory going his bins, last 5 years of social media posts, pictures of him with posh car etc. I haven't seen any 'look at the hypocrite' type splashes, have there been any?  If there haven't, I presume its because they think it may backfire.


Yeah, as much as I admire what he's doing, I do worry*; we all know how brutal the press, MPs and the general public can be, particularly to footballers and, let's face it, black people.

Even aside from that, it's a hell of a lot of responsibility for anyone to take on. He's only bloody 22.




*not exactly saying much, it's essentially my base state.


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why? In what possible world view is poor kids being fed by others charity anything other than a source of national shame and a sign of an utterly broken system?


I guess my thought patterns are this. The Government are never gonna look after The People. They do not represent us, they represent their own interests. There’s a degree of compromise in the sense there is a democracy, and an opposition which is better (but not necessarily more competent). In my view the smaller the Government is the better. Period. Limit the power as much as possible. You shouting and screaming at em, you may as well be shouting at the tide. They don’t gaf mate. Just learn it.

And look after our own. Local Government is better than National, and local enterprises, and local businesses, and local charity is where its at. That is a system. It’s just a different one to the one you believe in.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 24, 2020)

Wilf said:


> As a complete aside, I wonder how Rashford's coping? Well, not literally at the moment, I hoping he's warming up for the Chelsea game. But he must have had every variety of scumbag journalist/tory going his bins, last 5 years of social media posts, pictures of him with posh car etc. I haven't seen any 'look at the hypocrite' type splashes, have there been any?  If there haven't, I presume its because they think it may backfire.


I've had the same thought, hero to zero media stories are lapped up. 

It must be very hard to remain calm and levelheaded in responding to some of the idiots I've seen on social media, so far he's done an amazing job. But the longer this goes on the more I worry for him.  He's so young, it's a lot to cope with. I suppose in some ways the fact he was famous previous to the lockdown food campaign has helped him - he'll have had all kinds of media training and I hope MU are being supportive.


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> I guess my thought patterns are this. The Government are never gonna look after The People. They do not represent us, they represent their own interests. There’s a degree of compromise in the sense there is a democracy, and an opposition which is better (but not necessarily more competent). In my view the smaller the Government is the better. Period. Limit the power as much as possible. You shouting and screaming at em, you may as well be shouting at the tide. They don’t gaf mate. Just learn it.
> 
> And look after our own. Local Government is better than National, and local enterprises, and local businesses, and local charity is where its at. That is a system. It’s just a different one to the one you believe in.


I hammered my postcode into the search box upthread for local businesses which are giving out lunches for kids and there's two in the whole of the city. Fortunately I can feed my kids this half term, but I don't think that's enough to cope with the likely demand.

That's not a 'system'

(thankfully I understand the council is arranging something so it should be ok, but...)


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, as much as I admire what he's doing, I do worry*; we all know how brutal the press, MPs and the general public can be, particularly to footballers and, let's face it, black people.
> 
> Even aside from that, it's a hell of a lot of responsibility for anyone to take on. He's only bloody 22.
> 
> ...


I actually think he's spent some of that Premier mega-loot that they receive on a very decent PR outfit that handle the majority of it. That's not to be interpreted as any form of criticism btw...I'll cheer every goal he scores; he's left the vermin in an absolute shitstorm.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2020)

Unless against the Gills, obvs. (Cup...maybe)


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> I hammered my postcode into the search box upthread for local businesses which are giving out lunches for kids and there's two in the whole of the city. Fortunately I can feed my kids this half term, but I don't think that's enough to cope with the likely demand.
> 
> That's not a 'system'
> 
> (thankfully I understand the council is arranging something so it should be ok, but...)


Wow Leeds is a much better place than Preston! (Point taken tho).


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2020)

baldrick said:


> I've had the same thought, hero to zero media stories are lapped up.
> 
> It must be very hard to remain calm and levelheaded in responding to some of the idiots I've seen on social media, so far he's done an amazing job. But the longer this goes on the more I worry for him.  He's so young, it's a lot to cope with. I suppose in some ways the fact he was famous previous to the lockdown food campaign has helped him - he'll have had all kinds of media training and I hope MU are being supportive.


I imagine Fare Share will be doing a fair bit to help on the social media stuff. Having said that, most of the stuff I've seen looks/sounds to be non-corporate charity speak and is almost certainly him posting up directly. Sounds calm under pressure, perfectly judged, right to the point.  I'm sure some advertising/PR outfit will be trying to give him their campaigner of the year award. Hope he tells them to fuck off.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I actually think he's spent some of that Premier mega-loot that they receive on a very decent PR outfit that handle the majority of it. That's not to be interpreted as any form of criticism btw...I'll cheer every goal he scores; he's left the vermin in an absolute shitstorm.


I did wonder about that, though on balance his tweets sound a bit too human to have gone through those filters. If he was using a PT firm presumably we'd have the media pointing fingers?


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> Wow Leeds is a much better place than Preston! (Point taken tho).


TBF I know a few places that don't seem to be on the list, but they're all fast food places offering a free 7" margharitta pizza or portion of fried chicken and chips or whatever. It's food and I'm sure they're well meaning, but the nutritional content is pretty dubious. Either way, patchy coverage reliant entirely on local altruism results in massive and dangerous gaps, which is why we have a welfare state (in termtime at least)


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2020)

(I reckon most of the charities you're thinking of that carry out this kind of work are mostly funded from state grants too tbh)


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2020)

Wilf said:


> I did wonder about that, though on balance his tweets sound a bit too human to have gone through those filters. If he was using a PT firm presumably we'd have the media pointing fingers?


Been out there for some time. tbh.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Been out there for some time. tbh.


Ta.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 24, 2020)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 235693



Only since 2010?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

Wilf said:


> As a complete aside, I wonder how Rashford's coping? Well, not literally at the moment, I hoping he's warming up for the Chelsea game. But he must have had every variety of scumbag journalist/tory going his bins, last 5 years of social media posts, pictures of him with posh car etc. I haven't seen any 'look at the hypocrite' type splashes, have there been any?  If there haven't, I presume its because they think it may backfire.


I think he probably needs to hire a lawyer, and to contact United's PR people - just as a precaution


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> I guess my thought patterns are this. The Government are never gonna look after The People. They do not represent us, they represent their own interests. There’s a degree of compromise in the sense there is a democracy, and an opposition which is better (but not necessarily more competent). In my view the smaller the Government is the better. Period. Limit the power as much as possible. You shouting and screaming at em, you may as well be shouting at the tide. They don’t gaf mate. Just learn it.


magical alternative solution; organise collectively and militantly to rouse public opinion, to form mass movements for change, and to force governmentsto listen, and act accordingly. Also, elect the sort of MPs which leads to big government with a genuine social conscience, and a commitment to social and economic equality.
Every single honest tory believes "the smaller the Government is the better", so as to relieve government of all of its' social obligations.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2020)

He's 22 and doing immeasurable good. Twenty two! Dear me.
I just hope that all the people around him are looking after him. There are all manner of big fat rich hateful nasty Tory arses who want to blacken his name and turn the media against him. I wish and hope that all of them - the hateful sods - fail and crash and burn


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> magical alternative solution; organise collectively and militantly to rouse public opinion, to form mass movements for change, and to force governmentsto listen, and act accordingly. Also, elect the sort of MPs which leads to big government with a enuine social conscience, and a commitment to social and economic equality.
> Every single honest tory believes "the smaller the Government is the better", so as to relieve government of all of its' social obligations.


You have a lot more faith in national representative democracy than I do. Good luck to you.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> You have a lot more faith in national representative democracy than I do. Good luck to you.


No, I really don't, but I do have faith in the power of grassroots, bottom-up, mass organisation to achieve change. It's why kids aren't still being sent up chimneys, how we got the vote, workplace rights, TU rights...in fact, every right we enjoy - and which is under attack, right now - came about that way.  
We need to get that back, and I think people are slowly getting angry enough to make it possible.


----------



## Edie (Oct 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> No, I really don't, but I do have faith in the power of grassroots, bottom-up, mass organisation to achieve change. It's why kids aren't still being sent up chimneys, how we got the vote, workplace rights, TU rights...in fact, every right we enjoy - and which is under attack, right now - came about that way.
> We need to get that back, and I think people are slowly getting angry enough to make it possible.


Except when you actually _see_ grassroots, bottom-up, mass organisation to achieve change you don’t like it as it’s not done by the Government.


----------



## xenon (Oct 24, 2020)

bimble said:


> Can confirm. Checked in to see what’s going on under the line over at daily mail towers and whoever they are commenting there they love this, symbolic of the whole idea of small state, fend for yourself, not the governments job to feed the feckless etc isnt it. Maybe some people find this return to normal reassuring after all the profligacy of the ‘whatever it takes’ stuff from sunak.


doesn’t everyone believe in standing on your own 2 feet doing the best you can all that shtick. I mean, I do. Keep the government involvement in your life to an absolute minimum. But you know kids going hungry people who can’t get by on the shit wages and rent seaking necrotic  late capitalist  farrago of an economy. As opposed to do with self resourcefulness   I have lived off the state quite a lot, wish it was otherwise but you know. These people are tedious maggots that should be swept away. The Daily Mail lot I mean. Sorry bit drunk and incoherent


----------



## xenon (Oct 24, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why? In what possible world view is poor kids being fed by others charity anything other than a source of national shame and a sign of an utterly broken system?



exactly, it’s fucking abysmal. There are people that take the piss. A lot of them are in Westminster


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> Except when you actually _see_ grassroots, bottom-up, mass organisation to achieve change you don’t like it as it’s not done by the Government.



What we are seeing is not an example of what you are describing. These children have existed long before COVID, long before austerity even; what happens after half term? What about all those without children struggling to feed themselves? I think what we are seeing has a capacity to grow into something bigger and better, but it is not yet what you describe I don’t think.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 24, 2020)

Edie said:


> Except when you actually _see_ grassroots, bottom-up, mass organisation to achieve change you don’t like it as it’s not done by the Government.


Huh???
That's _exactly_ the key criteria - that such change is forced on government by mass action (and yes, grassroots-driven), rather than passively waiting for the paternalistic state to toss a few crumbs in our lap. It _has_ to be that way.

With respect, |I think you're kinda missing the point. The sort of change I want - and the type of organisations I think we need to achieve that - are _not_ charity. They are enforcing, rather than weakening, the important principle that provision for the social and economic needs, and welfare, of the people should, _must_ be the responsibility and obligation of the government of the day.

Charity - however well-meaning and admirable those providing it are, ditto their intentions and motivations - is ultimately a cop-out. It enables governments to wriggle free of those obligations, which Tories will _always_ seek to do. We must engage in explicitly political action to stop them doing so.

Right now, unfortunately, thousands upon thousands of children need that charity. They have no choice. So - _chapeau!_ To all those cafes, and restaurants, and the rest who have magnificently stepped up over the past couple of days.
But it can _never_ be a long term solution. It's a band-aid on a gaping wound.
We're talking about two different types of grassroots, bottom-up things.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)

Seems to be catching on.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Edie (Oct 25, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Huh???
> That's _exactly_ the key criteria - that such change is forced on government by mass action (and yes, grassroots-driven), rather than passively waiting for the paternalistic state to toss a few crumbs in our lap. It _has_ to be that way.
> 
> With respect, |I think you're kinda missing the point. The sort of change I want - and the type of organisations I think we need to achieve that - are _not_ charity. They are enforcing, rather than weakening, the important principle that provision for the social and economic needs, and welfare, of the people should, _must_ be the responsibility and obligation of the government of the day.
> ...


You’re right that we’re talking about different bottom up things. But also I guess we simply disagree about the size and role of Government and the degree of power it has or should have over our lives. To me, you guys show an almost touching faith in what you expect of the State. And your advocating a dependency on it that I think is dangerous. Like I say, we have very different political views. (And mine are hardly ‘well informed/ well read/ academic’ etc anyway). But there ya go.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


At the risk of derailing this important thread, I can't help but notice the story about BoZo and the US election on the left pane.
The urge to scream CUNT!!  at the top of my voice is very strong


----------



## NoXion (Oct 25, 2020)

Edie said:


> You’re right that we’re talking about different bottom up things. But also I guess we simply disagree about the size and role of Government and the degree of power it has or should have over our lives. To me, you guys show an almost touching faith in what you expect of the State. And your advocating a dependency on it that I think is dangerous.



It's not a matter of faith. It's a matter of the magnitude of resources that can be marshalled. Society doesn't just stop existing above the local government level. There's infrastructure and issues that cover much larger populations and geographical areas. Councils and local authorities also don't have much independence from Westminster, so they are thus limited in what they can legally do. 

Child poverty is a nationwide problem. Councils aren't all going to be able or willing to do much. Why should the solution depend on a postcode lottery?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

With no/minimum state involvement you'd have no trains, no roads, no NHS, no council housing (like now), no infrastructure.

And no check on big businesses taking the piss out of their workers and customers, no benefits, no protections for the homeless or vulnerable or ill or old. Yes you can leave some of it to peoples' families to look after them. Unless the families are in the same position and likewise have no money.

A civilized society costs money to keep going. We'd have far fewer problems if the rich were just taxed fairly and not allowed to hide their money overseas. It's not a nanny state that I want, it's just some investment in society and our people.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2020)

Edie said:


> You’re right that we’re talking about different bottom up things. But also I guess we simply disagree about the size and role of Government and the degree of power it has or should have over our lives. To me, you guys show an almost touching faith in what you expect of the State. And your advocating a dependency on it that I think is dangerous. Like I say, we have very different political views. (And mine are hardly ‘well informed/ well read/ academic’ etc anyway). But there ya go.


The state is what we end up with to defend ourselves from people like you.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve noticed a lot of the businesses stating there is a daily limit on what they will be offering. So where do the people who miss out then go? Who feeds the kids then?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2020)

I am another who is not particularly well-read on such things, but it's long seemed to me that with such a massively networked and interconnected entity that is humanity, power will always pool to some extent. At that point it's a question of whether you want that power to pool with the state, or private individuals.

People put as much faith in the benevolence and integrity of business owners and other powerful individuals as others do with the state.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Another cunt to add to the list: 









						MP Philip Davies brands 16-year-old ‘intolerant’ for supporting free school meals extension
					

Philip Davies says pupil is ‘virtue signalling’ but later apologises




					www.independent.co.uk
				




and a 16 year old with superb statement


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Another cunt to add to the list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been on the list for a while; think he was first or second, actually.

Just so hard to keep up, so many volunteers gleefully throwing themselves onto the list.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Tory filth











						The Expenses of the 300+ MPs Who Voted Against Free School Meals for Children
					

This Is How Much They Have Claimed in Expenses in the Last Year 322 MPs have recently voted against free meals for children in dire circumstances. These MPs have believe that poor children are not entitled to free meals, whilst simultaneously claiming tens of thousands in expenses each year...




					dorseteye.com


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 25, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like she's cracking.



Sounds more as if she's forgotten the old saying: when you're in a hole, stop digging!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Sounds more as if she's forgotten the old saying: when you're in a hole, stop digging!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2020)

Edie said:


> You’re right that we’re talking about different bottom up things. But also I guess we simply disagree about the size and role of Government and the degree of power it has or should have over our lives. To me, you guys show an almost touching faith in what you expect of the State. And your advocating a dependency on it that I think is dangerous. Like I say, we have very different political views. (And mine are hardly ‘well informed/ well read/ academic’ etc anyway). But there ya go.


It's not about 'faith', not is it about 'dependency on the state'. It's about what our votes _mean_. It's about where our taxes should go. It's about how the State, and our - yes, _our - _public services should be directed, and to what end, and to help whom. It's about ensuring those immense resources shouldbe prioritised towards helping those who have most need of that help.

Whether I like it or not - and I don't, not particularly - the State (in this case the UK State) has immense heft, size, power and resources. It probably always will have. So I want to see those directed to the betterment of the masses, and especially, that part of the masses who are in most need of that betterment, that assistance. I want tos ee the resources of the state directed democratically towards their empowerment, so as to advance a fundamnetal shift in welath - and with it, power - towards ordinary working people, rather than profiteering tory scum.

What on earth could be wrong with that?


----------



## cantsin (Oct 25, 2020)

Our local toerag MP Selaine Saxby has properly bitten off more than she can chew with this one - now bleating about having been ' abused for 48 hrs', after being ' taken out of context' , just like her pal Bradley... local social media's ablaze with contempt for her, have never really seen anti Tory sentiment on this scale round here before


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am another who is not particularly well-read on such things, but it's long seemed to me that with such a massively networked and interconnected entity that is humanity, power will always pool to some extent. At that point it's a question of whether you want that power to pool with the state, or private individuals.
> 
> People put as much faith in the benevolence and integrity of business owners and other powerful individuals as others do with the state.


Not so much that, but "the State, when it can be directed democratically for the greater good"


----------



## Espresso (Oct 25, 2020)

Wiffling about something being out of context is ridiculous when the actual words were written by you - your very own self  - and are there for all to see.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 25, 2020)

cantsin said:


> Our local toerag MP Selaine Saxby has properly bitten off more than she can chew with this one - now bleating about having been ' abused for 48 hrs', after being ' taken out of context' , just like her pal Bradley... local social media's ablaze with contempt for her, have never really seen anti Tory sentiment on this scale round here before


I think the answer to that complaint should always be the same: "OK, yer right honourable, make the statement again right here, and do it with the context you think it warrants."

She'll bluster, mumble, and fluff, or try to change the statement, but the one thing she will be completely unable to do is to say it in any way - or with any context - that makes it OK. And, of course, if she's smart, she'll refuse to say anything...which says all it needs to.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Tory filth
> 
> View attachment 235838
> 
> ...



Going through that list is seems there is a third Hunt, Jez, Tom and a Jane. A bunch of hunts.



Also note Mogg claimed nothing that year, very good of him, but if he needs claim nothing why do some claim nearly £90k?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Also note Mogg claimed nothing that year, very good of him, but if he needs claim nothing why do some claim nearly £90k?



while not wanting to defend all MPs, he's probably already got a family house in london.

and again not wanting to defend MPs who take the piss, i don't think it's unreasonable that an MP from somewhere remote should get something for needing to travel to / live in London for most of the week


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> while not wanting to defend all MPs, he's probably already got a family house in london.
> 
> and again not wanting to defend MPs who take the piss, i don't think it's unreasonable that an MP from somewhere remote should get something for needing to travel to / live in London for most of the week



There should be a furnished housing block in Westminster where they can stay free of charge. Philip Davies will explain to them why it is not necessary for it to be fit for human habitation.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 25, 2020)

Edie said:


> You’re right that we’re talking about different bottom up things. But also I guess we simply disagree about the size and role of Government and the degree of power it has or should have over our lives. To me, you guys show an almost touching faith in what you expect of the State. And your advocating a dependency on it that I think is dangerous. Like I say, we have very different political views. (And mine are hardly ‘well informed/ well read/ academic’ etc anyway). But there ya go.


Have you considered a job as Ben Bradley's spin doctor?


----------



## campanula (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There should be a furnished housing block in Westminster where they can stay free of charge. Philip Davies will explain to them why it is not necessary for it to be fit for human habitation.


Indeed. It could be modeled on the Kent Intake Unit where refugee children are locked up, in filthy conditions, no beds, clothes, heating or even windows...and woken up in the middle of the night (4am) to be interviewed (interrogated) by emigration officials.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Going through that list is seems there is a third Hunt, Jez, Tom and a Jane. A bunch of hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> Also note Mogg claimed nothing that year, very good of him, but if he needs claim nothing why do some claim nearly £90k?



Claiming nothing is a bit odd. Usually a large part of the claim is for a secretary or researcher, and office expenses like computers and photocopying and rent and council tax for the constituency office. They're reasonable expenses to claim because they are genuinely work-related. So if it's zero then the MP is either paying out of their own pocket, which is a good thing for them to do considering their income, but Rees Mogg, hah - or not doing their job properly.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Claiming nothing is a bit odd. Usually a large part of the claim is for a secretary or researcher, and office expenses like computers and photocopying and rent and council tax for the constituency office. They're reasonable expenses to claim because they are genuinely work-related. So if it's zero then the MP is either paying out of their own pocket, which is a good thing for them to do considering their income, but Rees Mogg, hah - or not doing their job properly.



At a total guess I would imagine that he’s done that to make a show of it, he certainly doesn’t need the expenses, average seems to be around £40K, that really is chicken feed to him. I can’t be arsed to check, but would imagine Zac Goldsmith wasn’t a regular customer down the expenses counter either . Happy to be proved wrong of course...


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> At a total guess I would imagine that he’s done that to make a show of it, he certainly doesn’t need the expenses, average seems to be around £40K, that really is chicken feed to him. I can’t be arsed to check, but would imagine Zac Goldsmith wasn’t a regular customer down the expenses counter either . Happy to be proved wrong of course...



Or maybe someone how claiming them against his own tax benefited him more? Can't see how, but, I really can't see any Tory MP not taking money they're legitimately allowed, even if they don't need it. That generally doesn't stop rich people deducting ludicrous things from tax.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Seems to be catching on.


My mate's shop in Lancaster


----------



## vanya (Oct 25, 2020)

Suffer the Little Children
					

The Conservative Party is having a nervous breakdown. Have sustained a pummelling thanks to their disgraceful treatment of Manchester , La...




					averypublicsociologist.blogspot.com
				







> The Conservative Party is having a nervous breakdown. Have sustained a pummelling thanks to their disgraceful treatment of Manchester, Labour's free school meals bill has seen them collectively stagger, punch drunk, from one catastrophe to another. Voting against the motion is one thing, knowing as they do kids regularly go hungry during school holidays, but to not let it lie is simply incredible.
> 
> Some of the arguments we saw on Wednesday was textbook Toryism. Brendan Clarke-Smith argued supplying meals was like "nationalising children", of alleviating parents of their responsibilities and thrusting it onto the taxpayer. We know facts are inconveniences for Tories, but the truth is child poverty among working families is greater than non-working families, and as we're talking more than two million families here (over four million, up 500,000 since 2010). Knowing the likes of Clarke-Smith, they're either bad parents because they do not provide for their kids, or they're bad parents for having low paid jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2020)

from teh tweeter


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Or maybe someone how claiming them against his own tax benefited him more? Can't see how, but, I really can't see any Tory MP not taking money they're legitimately allowed, even if they don't need it. That generally doesn't stop rich people deducting ludicrous things from tax.



Possibly, but if I were pulling in >£10m a year and my wife was worth >£200m, and I were a senior politico scumbag, I would very much know the value of zero expenses.

Edit: That generally doesn't stop rich people deducting ludicrous things from tax.

Very much so, have first hand experience of exactly this.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Possibly, but if I were pulling in >£10m a year and my wife was worth >£200m, and I were a senior politico scumbag, I would very much know the value of zero expenses.



Would you? What is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Would you? What is it?



In Mogg’s case, moral superiority. The man may be a freak but he’s not totally stupid.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2020)

Bear in mind he has six kids. A jaunt to Barbados in first class is £10,000 a head, that’s before you get to accommodation and spends. £40k ain’t a massive amount to him. But won’t be enough to save his neck CTR.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Would you? What is it?


Bragging rights.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In Mogg’s case, moral superiority. The man may be a freak but he’s not totally stupid.



Hmm, maybe. He has off-shore accounts, and it's unlikely he doesn't use other ways to legally avoid tax.

I checked, and his allowance wasn't zero, though it was extremely low. He only claimed for office costs like photocopying and stationery. The constituency office might be owned by the party but presumably it's still subject to council tax.

Maybe it's a subtle way of saying only rich people should be MPs. Because even though their salaries are really high, MPs without millions in the bank would not be able to fund a constituency office and a secretary without expenses that cover those, and you really can't do a job like that without a secretary or assistant of some sort, and they should be paid for their work. It's not in the same league as payments for a duck moat.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Would you? What is it?


A pose of fake moral superiority and self-denying sacrifice.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

... while actually robbing the UK blind


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> ... while actually robbing the UK blind


Yup!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 25, 2020)

Rees Mogg does it because he believes all MPs should be independently wealthy and do it as a hobby without recourse to public funds, so they can all stand up for the interests of the er.. independently wealthy. Fuck the rest of you and any chance of having someone represent you who shares your experiences and concerns.

Salaries and expenses for MPs are so those who are not independently wealthy can take a seat, although that’s not saying that the amount of money isn’t ridiculous.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2020)

courtesy of tweeter this evening


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Rees Mogg does it because he believes all MPs should be independently wealthy and do it as a hobby without recourse to public funds, so they can all stand up for the interests of the er.. independently wealthy. Fuck the rest of you and any chance of having someone represent you who shares your experiences and concerns.
> 
> Salaries and expenses for MPs are so those who are not independently wealthy can take a seat, although that’s not saying that the amount of money isn’t ridiculous.



That's what I was saying too. Their salaries are really high, £81k, but you can't actually pay for a secretary and a constituency office out of that unless you have an independent source of income. Or you get people to work for free for you and already own the building.

But I still don't get it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I think that Dominic Cummings' administration may come to regret their attacks on young Rashford, who probably brings far more credit and respect to the UK than they do:
> 
> Racist responses to Marcus Rashford's campaign for children are _no surprise_
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

build them up and then knock them down  will be interesting to see whether the mirror plays that game this time


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 26, 2020)

Edie said:


> You have a lot more faith in national representative democracy than I do. Good luck to you.


So people should instead turn to the the even less representative, typically more corrupt, local democracy and those "democratic" local businesses and charities?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> build them up and then knock them down  will be interesting to see whether the mirror plays that game this time




He is still young, but so far has steered clear of falling out of bars and swedging away. He was in Mykonos when Maguire was covering himself in glory this summer, but was not involved in any of that action. Hopefully he'll stay that way. Beckham mostly managed not to publicly disgrace himself, an affair/fling and rant about gongs are hardly on the scale of Ched Evans...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

A rant about gongs...?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m not sure there IS much dirt on Rashford. He’s 22 and he mostly hangs out with his Mum.

I think he came through the youth ranks at United, where they are very cosseted and watched so not much chance for youthful shennanigans either.

I reckon he’s about as close to squeaky clean as you can get.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> A rant about gongs...?



THEY'RE TOO FUCKING LOUD


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> A rant about gongs...?












						David Beckham regrets sending leaked emails 'in the heat of the moment'
					

The former England and Man United star reportedly told friends: “I don’t care about being knighted”




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> A rant about gongs...?



Didn’t he have a massive strop about not getting a knighthood?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

I may be mistaken but I seem to remember the first sign for me that Gascoine was going down was when he appeared in an advertisement for something. It all seemed to come close together after that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2020)

Glitter said:


> I’m not sure there IS much dirt on Rashford. He’s 22 and he mostly hangs out with his Mum.
> 
> I think he came through the youth ranks at United, where they are very cosseted and watched so not much chance for youthful shennanigans either.
> 
> I reckon he’s about as close to squeaky clean as you can get.




There's plenty of opportunity for a young man with shed-loads of money and too much time on his hands to get in to bother, which is why so many of them do, but Rashford seems very grounded, as seen by his campaign, he's not doing it for publicity, he's looked around and is genuinely grateful for what he's got, appreciates that most others with similar backgrounds never get the chance and wants to help. This is what them Tories twats don't get, altruism scares them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Ohhhh, those kind of gongs.

Genuinely thought you meant the... instrument?


----------



## Edie (Oct 26, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> So people should instead turn to the the even less representative, typically more corrupt, local democracy and those "democratic" local businesses and charities?


Do you really think local government is more corrupt than national?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

It only needs him to be caught with a spliff for "RASHFORD DISGRACED IN DRUG SHAME" to start it all off down the road  

But anyway bit of a digression sorry about that, best get back to topic on what a fucking superb job he's been doing


----------



## existentialist (Oct 26, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's plenty of opportunity for a young man with shed-loads of money and too much time on his hands to get in to bother, which is why so many of them do, but Rashford seems very grounded, as seen by his campaign, he's not doing it for publicity, he's looked around and is genuinely grateful for what he's got, appreciates that most others with similar backgrounds never get the chance and wants to help. This is what them Tories twats don't get, altruism scares them.


It scares them, because they simply cannot comprehend it. And a lot of those younger Tory MPs have been brought up in an atmosphere (going back to the 1980s) where what matters the most is grabbing the biggest slice of the pie for yourself - altruism isn't a default part of a lot of people's early training any more. Which is not to excuse them - to become a Tory MP, they've had to proactively embrace and support the non-altruistic values which form the backbone of Tory ideology.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 26, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It scares them, because they simply cannot comprehend it. And a lot of those younger Tory MPs have been brought up in an atmosphere (going back to the 1980s) where what matters the most is grabbing the biggest slice of the pie for yourself - altruism isn't a default part of a lot of people's early training any more. Which is not to excuse them - to become a Tory MP, they've had to proactively embrace and support the non-altruistic values which form the backbone of Tory ideology.


Which is precisely why I left the Conservative party, many uears ago. There used to be an element of decency, but Thatcher stopped all that. There used to be a recognition that there was a need to return some of your good fortune to the less fortunate. But greed is good...😡


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2020)

Edie said:


> Do you really think local government is more corrupt than national?



Kind of, there's a lot of big public shit in big government but the general spods frequently don't have much impact on policy or direction and still get scrutiny. Local has all the nasty shit but not much accountability and much much less scrutiny, with many run as private fiefs by council leaders.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

The only place you really get to hear of council corruption (and there's enough of it) is Private Eye. Not on the same scale as central government though really, particularly this lot.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 26, 2020)

Glitter said:


> I’m not sure there IS much dirt on Rashford. He’s 22 and he mostly hangs out with his Mum.
> 
> I think he came through the youth ranks at United, where they are very cosseted and watched so not much chance for youthful shennanigans either.
> 
> I reckon he’s about as close to squeaky clean as you can get.


They said that about Ryan Giggs.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I may be mistaken but I seem to remember the first sign for me that Gascoine was going down was when he appeared in an advertisement for something. It all seemed to come close together after that.


tbf, gascoigne really was never the brightest


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> So people should instead turn to the the even less representative, typically more corrupt, local democracy and those "democratic" local businesses and charities?


As a matter of interest, wshy do you think local govt is more bent than the Westminster shitshow?
especially given Cummings, Dido Harding, peerage for Johnson's brother, all those fat juicy contracts awarded without CCT, general shortfall of parliamentary scrutiny, Johnson doing his level best to avoid _any_ parliamentary oversight,  Serco...?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2020)

flypanam said:


> They said that about Ryan Giggs.



That’s true but Giggsy kept a low profile rather than behaving.

Rashford definitely isn’t doing that. He’s making waves. And if he doesn’t have anything to hide (and I don’t think he does) he’s in a fantastic position. The scum (Tory and press) can try as hard as they want but if there’s no muck to rake it’ll be fruitless.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

Glitter said:


> That’s true but Giggsy kept a low profile rather than behaving.
> 
> Rashford definitely isn’t doing that. He’s making waves. And if he doesn’t have anything to hide (and I don’t think he does) he’s in a fantastic position. The scum (Tory and press) can try as hard as they want but if there’s no muck to rake it’ll be fruitless.


Agreed entrely. Rashford appears so squeaky-clean, he males gary Lineker look like George Best. Nevertheless, I do hope young Marcus is being extremely careful about his private life, family and friends, etc. It's only a matter of time befoe the tabloid vermin mount a major smear.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 26, 2020)

He's almost certain to have nicked a Mars bar when he was 11 or have an ex-friend who is prepared to say he did for a bung from the Scum. The only thing stopping them publishing something like this is whether they think it's worth it to have their papers boycotted in Manchester as well as Liverpool.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2020)

Wehey a key scumster joins the fray: 



> Matt Hancock has said the government does not need to extend free school meals beyond term times in England because local councils have been funded to support disadvantaged children instead.
> 
> However, this has been disputed by councils, with the leader of one Conservative-run local authority saying any extra support for coronavirus had already been spent, and it was providing the meals from existing budgets.



I've been wondering when they'd make this lie the excuse, it was the obvious one 









						Free school meals: Johnson under renewed pressure from council leaders
					

Local authorities attack prime minister’s suggestion £63m could cover needs over half-term and Christmas




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2020)

I felt like capturing the BBCs choice of image for their lead story at the moment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Just occurred to me, that is basically the same as their salary.

<edit: their _MP_ salary; not counting all their other salaries, of course>


----------



## Espresso (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



Hancock famously got Marcus Rashford mixed up with Daniel Radcliffe on telly early doors. 
Perhaps he phoned Harry Potter up.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2020)

elbows said:


> I felt like capturing the BBCs choice of image for their lead story at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 235977


Uncanny


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

So all 650 Westminster MPs get a food allowance of £125 a week? 

£81,250 week
£325,000 a month 
£3,900,000 a year

_*nicked from twotter so not sure of accuracy_

That is on top of a subsided restaurant and bar of course!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Voted against feeding hungry children...


----------



## philosophical (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Oct 26, 2020)

If there are MPs who cannot afford to hire the full-time help they need in order to effectively do their jobs, then they should have access to funds specifically ear-marked for the purpose. Given the ridiculous shit that MPs have been shown applying expenses for, the rules are far too lax for those piss-takers.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So all 650 Westminster MPs get a food allowance of £125 a week?
> 
> £81,250 week
> £325,000 a month
> ...


lovely cartoon, but those twitter sums _really_ don't add up!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2020)

Re Expenses, worth remembering that a lot of them employ family members as researchers/assistants. Even after the expenses furore a decade ago I think they still control the appointments. Should be appointed through normal civil service channels and they should keep their dirty little nepotistic hands off the process.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> lovely cartoon, but those twitter sums _really_ don't add up!



Because?

If it was a 52 week year it would come to £4.225 million. They don't work a 52 week year of course, not at Westminster. And I imagine it all goes on crack and prostitutes anyway.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Oct 26, 2020)

?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


>


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2020)

What's your point? I thought Rashford was giving part of his salary away anyway.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 26, 2020)

If only there was a system whereby money from high earners could be collected by the state and directed towards socially useful purposes. Perhaps we could give it a special name, like "taxes".


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Because?


Because whilst many footballers easily clear £80k a week (and I don't begrudge them that), no parliamentarians get that as their basic MPs salary. Unless I have totally misread Badgers' figures...


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Because whilst many footballers easily clear £80k a week (and I don't begrudge them that), no parliamentarians get that as their basic MPs salary. Unless I have totally misread Badgers' figures...



I think you've totally misread Badgers post...it's about food vouchers/allowance, not basic salaries.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I think you've totally misread Badgers post...it's about food vouchers, not basic salaries.


sorry, I see the arithmetic now. 650 MPs x £125 = £81,250, as opposed to a weekly salary of £81,250 . In my defence, it really wasn't clear from the post.
Come to think of it, who needs £125 food per person, per _week_? My aldi shop is £20 pw, and I live bloody well off that. And I don't get subsidised restaurants


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


>


You jealous because you don't have their talent so can't get a big salary?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> sorry, I see the arithmetic now. 650 MPs x £125 = £81,250, as opposed to a weekly salary of £81,250 . In my defence, it really wasn't clear from the post.
> Come to think of it, who needs £125 food per person, per _week_? My aldi shop is £20 pw, and I live bloody well off that. And I don't get subsidised restaurants


Thanks for the apology. I have added it to the list


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 26, 2020)

There was some hoohaa a few years back where a footballers wage slip was made public, I remember seeing it in the paper and whilst the sums of money on it were eye watering it looked not much different in layout to the one I was getting.
Whilst the paper concerned made a fuss over how much he was getting there was no suggestion he wasn't paying the proper tax. After all a footballer is just an employee like the rest of us. 
Whether or not kicking a ball around is worth £220,000 a week  is a different argument from whether or not the state should be feeding poor kids. Rashford does apparently give away substantial sums of his income but so what? No private individual no matter how wealthy or generous should be expected to step forward and relieve the state of its responsibility towards its citizens especially those most in need of assistance.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


>


Sorry sass, thought you were the Original Old Skool Tory, sun shone out of Thatcher's arse, etc.?
So _surely_, if a private sector business - as Manchester United (and every other professional football club) assuredly is - is willing to pay that sort of employee remuneration, what possible objection could you have?
And if those are the rates which your beloved free market determines, how could you _possibly_ object to that either?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

Nobody should earn these sums but we live under capitalism. I would rather Rashford earns big bucks (especially given his well know generosity) than a lot of the tax dodging cunts that our cunt government support, fund and allow to take the piss.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Players' wages are an issue, I don't think that's actually contentious (although I'll always contend that if anyone should be profiting off the success of football it should be the people bloody well playing the football), the same as anyone who earns £millions a year.

Buuuuuuuuut, in no way lets the government off the hook.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2020)

Ultimately it's not footballers voting against feeding kids is it? 

Although I do think the expenses thing misses the point to be honest. If MPs earned half as much, or ten times as much, wouldn't make any difference to how wrong the vote was.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nobody should earn these sums but we live under capitalism. I would rather Rashford earns big bucks (especially given his well know generosity) than a lot of the tax dodging cunts that our cunt government support, fund and allow to take the piss.


Precisely, he at least gives millions value in terms of entertainment and sporting success which they evidently appreciate very much. The parasites in thw City simply shuffle paper about and appropriate wealth, without ever adding value to anything or directly benefiting anyone other than themselves and BigBastardBank plc.
Out of all the planet's wealthy, sports stars and entertainers (pop stars, actors etc) are to my mind the least completely hateful.
I may loathe (say) Guns 'n' Roses, but I don't begrudge them the dosh that much, comparatively


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

LOL:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2020)

Maybe if they came out and said what these other approaches to overcoming poverty (which they're all very deeply concerned with and are working hard on) actually are, then people wouldn't think they were just a bunch of cunts who didn't give a fuck?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 23rd October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*HUNT, Jeremy <jeremy.hunt.mp@parliament.uk>*
4:31 PM (21 minutes ago)
to me

Dear Herr Strasse

Thank you for your emails. I appreciate your concern about extending free school meals.

Ministers took the unprecedented step this year of extending the free school meals programme over the summer holidays. As you will know, provision for free school meals is ordinarily term time only, but I think it was right that Ministers recognised the extremely difficult situation families have been put in by coronavirus and took the unprecedented action they did.

However, we are now in a different position, with our schools back open to all pupils. It is important to remember that free school meals are not a general welfare measure. They are aimed at providing healthy meals for children in school to ensure disadvantaged students can learn to the best of their ability. I believe that the best way to support families all year round is through Universal Credit, rather than the Government subsidising meals for families in their own homes. A wide range of financial and other support is already available to help families, such as the £9 million summer holiday activities and food programme. This programme also ran over the summer, offering activities and meals to thousands of disadvantaged children.

I have tremendous respect for Marcus Rashford’s campaigning but believe that, despite the criticisms that can be levelled at the government for its pandemic handling, a lack of generosity in supporting people and businesses in difficulty is not one. I believe we have been the most generous country in Europe in terms of our overall support – *and I am sure will return to the issue of free school meals if the lockdown continues into winter.*

On a different note, if you are not already signed up to my twice weekly constituency update emails and would like to receive them, please let me know (you can unsubscribe at any time).

Best wishes

Jeremy Hunt




My bold.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 26, 2020)

Edie said:


> Do you really think local government is more corrupt than national?


Low level jobs for the boys, insider contracts, all in it together - absolutely. Just look at _Private Eye's_ Rotten Boroughs column. 
Just as small businesses are more likely to break employment laws than massive multinationals.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> You jealous because you don't have their talent so can't get a big salary?



what an absolute whelp of a come back


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nobody should earn these sums but we live under capitalism. I would rather Rashford earns big bucks (especially given his well know generosity) than a lot of the tax dodging cunts that our cunt government support, fund and allow to take the piss.



besides Manchester City’s mercenaries of course, not a big fan of their source of income are you, laaaa


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Low level jobs for the boys, insider contracts, all in it together - absolutely. Just look at _Private Eye's_ Rotten Boroughs column.
> Just as small businesses are more likely to break employment laws than massive multinationals.


Loads of them are rentier filth too


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Voted against feeding hungry children...
> 
> View attachment 235983


Supporting the 1.57 billion for culture and heritage organisations was a good thing (though there should be more) - we can have culture and feed children y'know.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> Supporting the 1.57 billion for culture and heritage organisations was a good thing (though there should be more) - we can have culture and feed children y'know.


Feed the kids first though eh?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2020)

Whilst kids going hungry isn't 'our' fault, it _really _is 'their' fault, there's something about this whole thing that gives you a sense of shame.  There's something almost visceral about living in a country that's so shit.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Feed the kids first though eh?


both at the same time. they aren't in opposition to each other - funding one thing has no impact whatsoever on whether the other can be funded.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> Supporting the 1.57 billion for culture and heritage organisations was a good thing (though there should be more) - *we can have culture and feed children y'know.*


Evidently not.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2020)

Not trying to draw too direct a parallel, but kids going hungry in 2020 brings Gil Scott Heron to mind:


----------



## Raheem (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> both at the same time. they aren't in opposition to each other - funding one thing has no impact whatsoever on whether the other can be funded.


Agreed. But also don't fund the ballet and then, with a laugh and a shake of the head, say there's no magic money tree when it comes to child poverty.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Agreed. But also don't fund the ballet and then, with a laugh and a shake of the head, say there's no magic money tree when it comes to child poverty.


The wording - _Supported £1.57 billion for 'culture and heritage organisations'_ suggests there's something illegitimate about funding culture and heritage organisations altogether though. It isn't just ballet they've funded - there's a lot of people much further down the food chain who're able to feed their children this week because of the various culture funds. 

Christ, last week everyone was up in arms because they apparently weren't going to fund the ballet and the dancers would all have to retrain a programmers...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2020)

Billy Elliot Vs Billy Idol.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL:



He really does:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> You jealous because you don't have their talent so can't get a big salary?



Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?

My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> The wording - _Supported £1.57 billion for 'culture and heritage organisations'_ suggests there's something illegitimate about funding culture and heritage organisations altogether though.


It doesn't. It suggests that feeding starving children should be a higher priority.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?
> 
> My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.


Why should they?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Players' wages are an issue, I don't think that's actually contentious (although I'll always contend that if anyone should be profiting off the success of football it should be the people bloody well playing the football), the same as anyone who earns £millions a year.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuut, in no way lets the government off the hook.



Of course it's an issue. When you pay some semi-literate muppet 100 times the salary of a neurosurgeon for kicking a football, it has to be an issue.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It doesn't. It suggests that feeding starving children should be a higher priority.


There's money for both. It's a false dichotomy.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?
> 
> My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.


i see your first ever pang of empathy has worn off


----------



## Raheem (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> There's money for both. It's a false dichotomy.


You might say that, but this unfairly maligned MP doesn't seem to agree.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It doesn't. It suggests that feeding starving children should be a higher priority.



I would imagine that the arts funding will feed all the beneficiaries children.

The arts are a major contributor to employment, and are dying on their feet.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Raheem said:


> You might say that, but this unfairly maligned MP doesn't seem to agree.


_he's_ fairly maligned, it's the other targets in the maligning I'm objecting to.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i see your first ever pang of empathy has worn off



Sorry? Did I say that I didn't think that the free meals scheme shouldn't be government funded?

I think that the government's stance on this is utterly despicable. 

£15m is absolutely fuck all compared to other sums spent to ameliorate the carnage.

I sent the PM an E-mail earlier:

For fuck’s sake Johnson, stop digging.



This isn’t going away, and is costing the party dearly.



How bloody tin eared can you be? 



By the way, I’ve been a Conservative supporter and voter for more than fifty years, and bar the poll tax, have never seen such a fuck up.



Get it sorted, the longer you wait, the bigger a prick you appear.



Yours


----------



## Sue (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Sorry? Did I say that I didn't think that the free meals scheme shouldn't be government funded?
> 
> I think that the government's stance on this is utterly despicable.
> 
> ...


I thought you went Labour a few years ago?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would imagine that the arts funding will feed all the beneficiaries children.
> 
> The arts are a major contributor to employment, and are dying on their feet.


I would imagine that "_£1.57 billion for 'culture and heritage organisations'" actually means £1.5 Billion for extensions on friends' castles, and the rest split between opera and whoever begs hardest. _


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Of course it's an issue. When you pay some semi-literate muppet 100 times the salary of a neurosurgeon for kicking a football, it has to be an issue.


Which do you think is harder to achieve, becoming a world class football player or becoming a neurosurgeon?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> There's money for both.


Yet here we are.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I would imagine that "_£1.57 billion for 'culture and heritage organisations'" actually means £1.5 Billion for extensions on friends' castles, and the rest split between opera and whoever begs hardest. _


The arts council have published the details of all the funding they've given out so far - 409 million - you can download a spreadsheet of the awards here if you want to check for castles.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> The arts council have published the details of all the funding they've given out so far - 409 million - you can download a spreadsheet of the awards here if you want to check for castles.


tbf there has been dodgy funding over the years. I've never got round to doing it, but there are various grand homes around the country that we have the right to visit because they've accepted funding. They don't like advertising the fact but they have to let you in if you contact them and arrange a time. Pointless post-plague project, perhaps.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbf there has been dodgy funding over the years. I've never got round to doing it, but there are various grand homes around the country that we have the right to visit because they've accepted funding. They don't like advertising the fact but they have to let you in if you contact them and arrange a time. Pointless post-plague project, perhaps.


I'm sure, and if you have a look through the spreadsheet I'm sure you'll find plenty that'll make you raise your eyebrows - there are real problems about how the arts council funds are given out, and who is able to access the funding. But it's silly to pretend it's all going to Tory MPs mate & the ballet, or to try and set this up as a fight between elite arts funding and starving children.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbf there has been dodgy funding over the years..



*Rees-Mogg wife’s ancestral home benefits from £7.6m state rescue*




__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> *Rees-Mogg wife’s ancestral home benefits from £7.6m state rescue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we get the address, we could organise an Urban outing. In our dirtiest crusty clothing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'm sure, and if you have a look through the spreadsheet I'm sure you'll find plenty that'll make you raise your eyebrows - there are real problems about how the arts council funds are given out, and who is able to access the funding. But it's silly to pretend it's all going to Tory MPs mate & the ballet, or to try and set this up as a fight between elite arts funding and starving children.


Yep, fair enough. I agree. Often these things are actually more transparent than people assume. You just have to ask!


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> *Rees-Mogg wife’s ancestral home benefits from £7.6m state rescue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You realise you're doing the same thing as Ben Bradley and the sort of people who decry all benefits because fraud exists.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If we get the address, we could organise an Urban outing. In our dirtiest crusty clothing.





> Located in south Yorkshire, Wentworth Woodhouse is not very well known, reflecting its limited opening to the public


It'll be open for one day a year, between 7am and 7:02am


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You realise you're doing the same thing as Ben Bradley and the sort of people who decry all benefits because fraud exists.


No, what I'm doing is pointing out that they'd rather look after their own than feed starving kids.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

The arts are overwhelmingly liberal/left leaning, and that's generally reflected in the mix of organisations funded by the arts council - it's quite far from the tories 'looking after their own'.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> The arts are overwhelmingly liberal/left leaning, and that's generally reflected in the mix of organisations funded by the arts council - it's quite far from the tories 'looking after their own'.


I didn't realise Rees Mogg's wife's ancestral home was actually a youth club for underprivileged children. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I didn't realise Rees Mogg's mother in law's ancestral home was actually a youth club for underprivileged children. Thanks for clearing that up


that seems to be a story from 2016?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> that seems to be a story from 2016?


And? Didn't you say there's money for both? The timeline is irrelevant.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> And? Didn't you say there's money for both? The timeline is irrelevant.


We were talking about emergency pandemic arts funding that had been voted for by a tory MP - Wentworth Woodhouse appears to have been directly funded by the treasury in the 2016 autumn statement. It doesn't seem to me to be particularly relevant tbh. 

That said: there should be money to maintain the country's architectural heritage as well as to feed starving children, yeah. Rees Mogg's in-laws don't appear to have lived in or owned the building for decades fwiw - it's currently - and was at the time of the award - owned and maintained by a charitable trust.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Only in the local news section, but having "[Tory MP]" and "quit" in the same headline is always good.



> A Conservative MP is facing calls to stand down over her "mocking" message on Facebook to businesses offering free meals for children during half term.
> 
> Thousands of people have signed a petition calling for North Devon MP Selaine Saxby to quit.











						Free meals: North Devon MP Selaine Saxby urged to quit
					

Selaine Saxby says she "deeply regrets any offence which may have been caused" by her Facebook post.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> We were talking about emergency pandemic arts funding that had been voted for by a tory MP - Wentworth Woodhouse appears to have been directly funded by the treasury in the 2016 autumn statement. It doesn't seem to me to be particularly relevant tbh.


But also, neither is the ACE grants spreadsheet you posted above.

Think it's possibly a bit tangential, because it seems agreed that the issue is hypocrisy, rather than funding arts and heritage. That said, the arts and heritage money is likely to be heavily about economically supporting middle-class jobs, and it's likely to be heavily skewed towards the south of England. So cynicism about Tory MPs seeing greater value in it than in feeding the kids of the less deserving might not be misplaced IMO.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2020)

The arts sector is on its knees. Killer b is spot on here.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The arts sector is on its knees.


Do denying it, but I don't see that it's really the point.


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2020)

Raheem said:


> it's possibly a bit tangential


it is, but so what? there's room.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2020)

I know for a fact its not only middle class people in the South of England either. This is a bit of a weird argument tbh. It's not a zero sum game, there's other stuff you can criticise the Tories for spunking money at


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Only in the local news section, but having "[Tory MP]" and "quit" in the same headline is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Criticising  businesses when she managed to tank her own bra company owing £150 000 as I seem to remember.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I know for a fact its not only middle class people in the South of England either. This is a bit of a weird argument tbh. It's not a zero sum game, there's other stuff you can criticise the Tories for spunking money at


I know it for a fact as well. And I'm not accusing them of spunking anything. I'm not opposed to arts funding! Just saying it's not exactly untory for them to be happier doling out cash to some people compared to others.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> Rees Mogg's in-laws don't appear to have lived in or owned the building for decades fwiw - it's currently - and was at the time of the award - owned and maintained by a charitable trust.


It's irrelevant who lives there but... 


> Rees-Mogg’s mother-in-law, inherited the family fortune but not the home. She is one of the trustees of the Wentworth Woodhouse Preservation Trust, which has raised £7m to acquire the house.


Set up a charity with your obscenely wealthy mates, buy a tax deductible castle, get your friends in the government to give you taxpayer money to pay for its repair, and use tax deductible charitable donations to pay for its upkeep.

But you're probably right and it isn't just a case of corrupt Tories looking after their own. It's definitely not their MO


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I know it for a fact as well. And I'm not accusing them of spunking anything. I'm not opposed to arts funding! Just saying it's not exactly untory for them to be happier doling out cash to some people compared to others.


There's certainly less resistance to it than for feeding children, which you would think highlights their priorities.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I know for a fact its not only middle class people in the South of England either. This is a bit of a weird argument tbh. It's not a zero sum game, there's other stuff you can criticise the Tories for spunking money at



Yup. The Tories love that sort of thing, people fighting about which underfunded group deserves more of the scraps, while they give their mates' companies way more than both funds put together.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Only in the local news section, but having "[Tory MP]" and "quit" in the same headline is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been a few years now since I've been for a meal in the houses of parliament, but her statement "Our canteens and dining rooms are subsidised as are many workplaces" strikes me as a little rich. Food and drink prices in parliament 10 years or so ago were a complete and absolute joke. Just a few quid for a full gourmet full meal in central london, very, very well prepared. I remember spending a night in the Lords one time drinking the best prepared jugs of Pimms I've ever had (cucumber, strawberries, the lot) that cost so little that you thought nothing of ordering another. 

Perhaps they've upped their prices and dropped their quality now to match their central london location. If so I'll be happy to be corrected. A part of me suspects they have not...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 26, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> It's been a few years now since I've been for a meal in the houses of parliament, but her statement "Our canteens and dining rooms are subsidised as are many workplaces" strikes me as a little rich. Food and drink prices in parliament 10 years or so ago were a complete and absolute joke. Just a few quid for a full gourmet full meal in central london, very, very well prepared. I remember spending a night in the Lords one time drinking the best prepared jugs of Pimms I've ever had (cucumber, strawberries, the lot) that cost so little that you thought nothing of ordering another.
> 
> Perhaps they've upped their prices and dropped their quality now to match their central london location. If so I'll be happy to be corrected. A part of me suspects they have not...


It is the best club in London. If you make it to the HoLs you get £305 a day to eat & drink in subsidised bars. It is obscene.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


> It is the best club in London. If you make it to the HoLs you get £305 a day to eat & drink in subsidised bars. It is obscene.



You don't have to eat or drink there. You can swing by on the way to work in the morning, claim your allowance, then go about your day. I'd recommend signing on then repairing to one of the clubs of Pall Mall, but I hear Soho also has its appeal.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> *The arts sector is on its knees*. Killer b is spot on here.


So are starving children.
I'm watching 'Growing up poor: Britain's breadline kids. ' They have to choose between heating and eating. People getting loans from loan sharks so they can feed their children.
"What's for tea tonight, mum?" "Five chicken nuggets and some ketchup, like every other night!"
I'm not saying 'the arts' doesn't deserve money but anyone voting to prioritise the arts over starving children is a cunt.
It's quite obvious that some people have no idea what real poverty is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2020)

This twat cancels her membership over food standards, no mention of fsm's .
Fuck her.
Bake Off’s Prue Leith ‘quits Tory party’ in protest over food standards Bill


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 27, 2020)

Mate I'm just a bit annoyed about friends of mine losing their jobs. You need to have a go at the Tories not the other recipients scrabbling for the the few crumbs they are chucking around, many of whom are struggling to feed their kids themselves. That's it. I'm not saying you can't prioritise starving children (as if nobody who works in theatre etc has kids?) or defending some fucking tory. Mates of mine have lost jobs they love and have no idea if/when they are gonna be able to get back to work ffs. It's not one or the other, I don't particularly appreciate the insinuation that I don't care about starving children because I don't want to get in some culture war about theatre and music jobs being 'middle class' jesus.


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm not saying 'the arts' doesn't deserve money but anyone voting to prioritise the arts over starving children is a cunt.
> It's quite obvious that some people have no idea what real poverty is.


That isn't actually what's happened though is it? There wasn't a specific vote on giving the arts 1.57 billion quid (that I'm aware of - if there was, it was rolled up into one of the big coronavirus regulations acts), there was emergency funding of 1.57 billion announced by the government in July after months of the alarm being raised over rolling closures, layoffs and redundancies across the sector. Emergency funding which has literally only started being allocated in the last couple of weeks, far too late for huge numbers of workers and organisations who've had no work for six months. 

I could tell you about my friend who was made redundant by the arts org he worked for in April, who was told by his benefits advisor when asked what sector he was looking for work in 'the arts aren't really a thing anymore, where else are you looking?'. He has yet to find work. I could tell you about another friend, made redundant by the ticketing website he's worked for for a decade in May when all the summer music festivals all cancelled. He's on universal credit now, and presumably his kids are on free school meals. I could tell you about all my friends who work freelance in the sector - most people do - who've not been able to submit an invoice for six months and counting. I could tell you about the other people I know who work in the arts who've managed to hold on by the skin of their teeth, for whom this funding - now it's finally landed - means they'll be able to feed and clothe themselves and their kids for the next few months. 

Far from being some absurdly generous handout, the 1.57 billion arts fund is hardly going to touch the sides. It's a life support package, not a bed of cash for already comfortably off people to sleep on. I'm sure if you dig there'll be some awards you disagree with - there's plenty I'm not keen on - but that was always going to be the case with such a huge sector to support, and such a short amount of time to decide how to allocate the cash. 

The arts sector has been absolutely screwed this year, and it irritates me when people decide it's a soft target for stuff like this because posh people like ballet.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Only in the local news section, but having "[Tory MP]" and "quit" in the same headline is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Out of context seems to be in vogue.

 "The portrayal of my recent comments on social media, out of context, does not accurately convey my views. I, of course, deeply regret any offence which may have been caused." 



"There is nothing on earth that could make me think you're a cunt." - taken out of context, "You're a cunt." - If that happens I do not deeply regret any offence which may have been caused. Odd that she does...


----------



## Shellee (Oct 27, 2020)

Well said Jack Monroe

 "All weekend on Twitter, people have been costing boiled eggs, *pretending that they would be so much better at playing poor than actual poor people are*. I’ve said it a thousand times: it’s easy to live simply and frugally when you have a secure roof over your head, your heating hasn’t been cut off, there’s water in the taps, and nobody’s banging on your door for council tax arrears. It’s simple to boil a 12p egg in your saucepan if you’ve the 99p to buy the whole box, and a saucepan to go with it."
&
"The rich photograph their boiled eggs to make a sanctimonious point, and the poor sit behind closed doors, afraid to speak up lest they be judged for their appearance, their diet, or their smartphone."

The free school meals row should open up a debate about poverty itself | Jack Monroe


----------



## philosophical (Oct 27, 2020)

For all the capitalists (and the ignorant) out there, the Arts sector in the UK earns more in foreign trade than UK manufacturing, and it is very close to financial services. If measuring things that way excites you, there it is.
To suggest that the Arts 'isn't a thing', or hasn't been a thing to be more accurate, is plain wrong. To intimate the Arts wouldn't be a 'thing' in the future would be enought to drive me closer to suicide.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

philosophical said:


> For all the capitalists (and the ignorant) out there, the Arts sector in the UK earns more in foreign trade than UK manufacturing, and it is very close to financial services. If measuring things that way excites you, there it is.
> To suggest that the Arts 'isn't a thing', or hasn't been a thing to be more accurate, is plain wrong. To intimate the Arts wouldn't be a 'thing' in the future would be enought to drive me closer to suicide.





			https://www.artscouncil.org.uk/sites/default/files/download-file/Contribution_arts_culture_industry_UK_economy.pdf
		

we seem to operate at an arts deficit


----------



## smokedout (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> So are starving children.
> I'm watching 'Growing up poor: Britain's breadline kids. ' They have to choose between heating and eating. People getting loans from loan sharks so they can feed their children.
> "What's for tea tonight, mum?" "Five chicken nuggets and some ketchup, like every other night!"
> I'm not saying 'the arts' doesn't deserve money but anyone voting to prioritise the arts over starving children is a cunt.
> It's quite obvious that some people have no idea what real poverty is.



What is this shit?  Children will be allowed to go hungry to the point it becomes politically unsustainable - amongst their own MPs, the media and ultimately the electorate, and the mob.  Equally the Arts sector will be allowed to collapse to the point it becomes politically unsustainable or the economic costs of propping it up are lower than allowing it to completely fall apart.  It's not like they sit in back rooms rubbing their hands at the prospect of starving children whilst they plot the next lavish Opera.  They don't give a shit, that's the point, there is no moral compass good or bad, just numbers on a spreadsheet, headlines, polls, votes and ultimately protests, strikes and riots. 

The reason they don't want to give kids school meals in the holidays is ideological.  They don't want it to become a 'thing' that the state is expected to do, and continue to do post-pandemic.  They are terrified that current conditions will provoke a long term demand for increased social spending and so they will prop up various sectors and throw a few pence at the poor based on doing the bare minimum, in an attempt to pacify all political factions and groupings enough that they don't incite open revolt, and to prevent complete economic disaster.  To pursue this strategy they absolutely need to present a narrative of scarcity which they can then attempt to use to turn those political factions against each other rather than against them.  So don't fucking fall for it.  It's not community arts project versus free school meals, or even housing benefit versus the ballet.  It's them against us, and we want the fucking bakery not the crumbs.  Don't we?


----------



## philosophical (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Raheem (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 236112
> 
> 
> https://www.artscouncil.org.uk/sites/default/files/download-file/Contribution_arts_culture_industry_UK_economy.pdf
> ...


Problem with our arts model is we allow successful pop singers to go and live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

philosophical said:


> For all the capitalists (and the ignorant) out there, the Arts sector in the UK earns more in foreign trade than UK manufacturing, and it is very close to financial services. If measuring things that way excites you, there it is.
> To suggest that the Arts 'isn't a thing', or hasn't been a thing to be more accurate, is plain wrong. To intimate the Arts wouldn't be a 'thing' in the future would be enought to drive me closer to suicide.







__





						International trade in services, UK - Office for National Statistics
					

Product, industry and geographical annual breakdowns of imports and exports of services, excluding travel, transport and banking sectors.



					www.ons.gov.uk
				




in my book there's something of a gulf between the arts and financial services:

(from the ons.gov.uk 2018 report linked to above)

so in summary your claims are wrong. the arts sector does not earn more in foreign trade than manufacturing. it is not very close to financial services.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2020)

Financial Services are mainly City of London though aren't they? Which is a different country. 


Gets coat.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Shellee (Oct 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> This twat cancels her membership over food standards, no mention of fsm's .
> Fuck her.
> Bake Off’s Prue Leith ‘quits Tory party’ in protest over food standards Bill



I don't give a toss why people leave the Tory party really, as long as they do. She gone public on improving hospital food, so all hungry kids will have to do to get a square meal is develop an illness due to malnutrition and get admitted.

Bake Off’s Prue Leith wins government support in hospital food review


----------



## Wilf (Oct 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?
> 
> My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.


Yeah, they could, perhaps they should, but in the end, so what? This is about the taxes we pay, the purposes that money is put to and the government elected to do it. Moaning about rich footballers is a distraction from that.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Which do you think is harder to achieve, becoming a world class football player or becoming a neurosurgeon?


Headers.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Which do you think is harder to achieve, becoming a world class football player or becoming a neurosurgeon?



Not a problem, when you are dragged out of the car wreck with your shattered skull intruding into your brain, I'll send Pogba to deal with it for you, or would you prefer Ronaldo?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Not a problem, when you are dragged out of the car wreck with your shattered skull intruding into your brain, I'll send Pogba to deal with it for you, or would you prefer Ronaldo?


Not a problem. when your house is on fire and you're trapped inside and your flesh is melting off your face, I'll send round a brain surgeon.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Not a problem. when your house is on fire and you're trapped inside and your flesh is melting off your face, I'll send round a brain surgeon.



Bit of a non-sequitur?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?
> 
> My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.


That.s not the point; the point is, it should be the obligation of the government of the day, using the taxes we pay , and which public opinion strongly indicates we would like to see spent on hungry children.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Of course it's an issue. When you pay some semi-literate muppet 100 times the salary of a neurosurgeon for kicking a football, it has to be an issue.


FTR: the *only* reason footballers are  paid that much is market forces, free market economics, capitalism etc. All concepts which one could be forgiven for thinking that someone who was a  member of the Consertive party for as long as you were can't really have _that _much of a problem with.
In other words; you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## philosophical (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 236113
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 236113
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I must have looked at the wrong data in the past.
Although there is this report that emphasises the value of the arts in monetary terms, and it still comes out as an impressive contributor:



			https://www.artscouncil.org.uk/sites/default/files/download-file/Economic%20impact%20of%20arts%20and%20culture%20on%20the%20national%20economy%20FINAL_0_0.PDF
		


I am trying to make the point that as well as the cultural and aesthetic value there may be in the arts, it has economic value and is generally not a drain on resources.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2020)

Welsh pub bans MPs for life after they refused to back free school meals
					

The pub said the decision made in the House of Commons last week was “heartless”



					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Welsh pub bans MPs for life after they refused to back free school meals
> 
> 
> The pub said the decision made in the House of Commons last week was “heartless”
> ...


Life's too short


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Life's too short


Not for Tory MPs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Not for Tory MPs.


No, a life ban is too short


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> No, a life ban is too short


Oh, I thought you meant a person's life is too short.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 27, 2020)

Indian child poverty charity offers free school meals in England
					

Akshaya Patra, which feeds millions in India, opens first of three planned kitchens




					www.theguardian.com
				




There's something wrong about this. Isn't the UK supposed to be a relatively rich first world country?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Indian child poverty charity offers free school meals in England
> 
> 
> Akshaya Patra, which feeds millions in India, opens first of three planned kitchens
> ...


Only until 31 December


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Welsh pub bans MPs for life after they refused to back free school meals
> 
> 
> The pub said the decision made in the House of Commons last week was “heartless”
> ...



These pubs that are doing the banning, are they members of Pub Watch by any chance?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

Indian child poverty charity offers free school meals in England
					

Akshaya Patra, which feeds millions in India, opens first of three planned kitchens




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Indian child poverty charity offers free school meals in England
> 
> 
> Akshaya Patra, which feeds millions in India, opens first of three planned kitchens
> ...


Post 762


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Post 762


doh!


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 27, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Indian child poverty charity offers free school meals in England
> 
> 
> Akshaya Patra, which feeds millions in India, opens first of three planned kitchens
> ...


Seriously how deep is BoZo planning on digging this hole?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Seriously how deep is BoZo planning on digging this hole?



All the way to Australia so he can give Tony Abbott back.


----------



## agricola (Oct 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Seriously how deep is BoZo planning on digging this hole?



For as long as it decoys attention away from the rather more dangerous (to them) failure of the coronavirus response.  If they can keep it going whilst we are at nearly 1000 dead a day again they'll be delighted.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> All the way to Australia so he can give Tony Abbott back.


Which raises my second question "Why the Fuck have we got Abbott in the first place?"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Which raises my second question "Why the Fuck have we got Abbott in the first place?"



Australia dug a very deep hole and dropped him in it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Which raises my second question "Why the Fuck have we got Abbott in the first place?"


Proper cunts are hard come by.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Proper cunts are hard come by.


Beg to disagree we have a plentiful supply of the fuckers as this very thread attests


----------



## Maggot (Oct 27, 2020)

So much wrong with this. Unbelievable


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Beg to disagree we have a plentiful supply of the fuckers as this very thread attests
> View attachment 236179


Who's the grey on the end of the Nos?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who's the grey on the end of the Nos?


Speaker and deputy-speakers? Two on the Yes’


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180


I think he might be lying about his English Language O Level.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180



That looks fucking minging.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think he might be lying about his English Language O Level.


Maybe Home Economics.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Maybe Home Economics.


🤣


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Speaker and deputy-speakers?


Yeah, I'd not noticed the greys in the yay column. Is one of the Deps a Tory?


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 27, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180


Oh for fucks sake I despair, anyone even me (the world's worst fucking cook) could make the occasional cheapass meal, it proves nothing. Its like Govt Ministers (on a 6 figure salary) saying they could manage on £70 a week.
Of course they could, anyone can live on £70 for ONE week, it's living on £70 a week for a year or more that it starts to get challenging.
And Artaxerxes is right it does look minging, reminds me of the 70's and school dinners.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I'd not noticed the greys in the yay column. Is one of the Deps a Tory?


Dame Eleanor Laing is a tory and deputy speaker.
Dame Rosie Winterton is my current Labour MP and deputy speaker.
Lindsay Hoyle, Labour and Speaker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180


racist as well, doublecunt


----------



## agricola (Oct 27, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180



_"Well I can walk up stairs fine - what do you need a ramp for? "_


----------



## philosophical (Oct 27, 2020)

This photograph has got to be doctored, you can't see him drooling.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who's the grey on the end of the Nos?


possibly 'tellers'


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> possibly 'tellers'


I think it's Julian Lewis, stripped of the whip after the Grayling ambush, but still votes with his former party.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I'd not noticed the greys in the yay column. Is one of the Deps a Tory?


Yes - Eleanor Laing, member for Epping.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 28, 2020)

Maggot said:


> So much wrong with this. Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 236180



Checked out that guy's Twitter, and while he's definitely a right cunt, I couldn't find this particular post. I wonder if he got ratio'd and ended up deleting it?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 28, 2020)

Cold War Steve:


----------



## MrSki (Oct 28, 2020)

Glad it has not interfered with his footballing skills.

Fucking hatrick!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)

as MrSki  says hatrick!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Glad it has not interfered with his footballing skills.
> 
> Fucking hatrick!!!!


you beat me to it  , Doing his day job too!!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2020)

Every time Rashford scores a Tory dies a little bit inside


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2020)

From the Guardian report: 



> What a finish! The ever-busy Fred pestered Leipzig into surrendering possession, and when the ball broke to Rashford, the striker took it forward and rifled a powerful low shot beyond the keeper and into the net! The man who saves children from cruel governments in his spare time has wrapped up victory for United!


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 28, 2020)

In other Rashford news, he's come on as a sub tonight in the Champions League and scored a hat-trick in 18 minutes against the German League leaders (Leipzig).


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 28, 2020)

Well if BoZo and Blind Dominic were hoping that Rashford wouldn't be in the news for a bit they are clearly going to be disappointed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2020)

Bloody hell, he even literally handed the ball to Martial for the penalty rather than take it himself for the hattrick.

He can do no wrong!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 28, 2020)

Just heard Rio Ferdinand describing Rashford's hat trick: 

Ferdinand: 'it's like first year kids playing at school and then a 6th former comes on and smashes it... '
Gary Lineker: 'And he feeds them first!'
Ferdinand: 'Yeah, he takes their dinner money off them'


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2020)

From someone reputedly worth £60 million eh.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> From someone reputedly worth £60 million eh.


It was a verbal fumble on his part, but truly a what the fucking, fucking, fuck moment.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 28, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell, he even literally handed the ball to Martial for the penalty rather than take it himself for the hattrick.
> 
> He can do no wrong!


'_Look, I've got 5 loaves and you've got 2 fishes. You take it, you need 1 more for your hat trick.'_


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 28, 2020)

Ferdinand's never been the sharpest.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2020)

Manchester Evening News are a tough gig. Rashford stuffs the government, raises millions, comes on as a sub and scores a hat trick in 16 minutes and they only give him a 9.   








						Man Utd player ratings vs RB Leipzig: Bruno Fernandes and Luke Shaw great
					

Man United enjoyed an emphatic win against RB Leipzig in the Champions League after goals from Mason Greenwood and Marcus Rashford.




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)

When fans return to stadiums I foresee nationwide support and cheering for Rashford. 

Unprecedented for any Man Utd player


----------



## two sheds (Oct 29, 2020)

although Bobby Charlton was quite popular at the time


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 29, 2020)

I like the fact that we are now being referred to as "Man Utd/United" instead of that horrible "Man U/Man Yew" expression. 

Hmm... my first time at Old Trafford, Bobby Charlton was still playing... I feel a bit old now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 29, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Ferdinand's never been the sharpest.




No he's not. But the way he spoke publicly about the struggles he had when his wife died and how hard it was to steer himself and their kids through that was great. I know he had had affairs and shit, but the struggle is real and it's a good thing that men speak out about this kind of thing, all too often we're expected to 'be a man' about it and to hear that a multi-millionaire's struggles are the same as the rest of ours can only help others in a similarly dark place.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 29, 2020)

True, fair play. That aside, he has come out with some dire shit over the years.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> When fans return to stadiums I foresee nationwide support and cheering for Rashford.
> 
> Unprecedented for any Man Utd player


This is probably the first time I will cheer a Utd player, ever.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> This is probably the first time I will cheer a Utd player, ever.


To add; talk about impeccable timing, Mr rashford


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 29, 2020)

Rashford has become the public face of what is a very simple problem with a very simple (and  inexpensive) solution. It's completely uncontroversial since who can object to feeding hungry kids bar the odd crazed plonk on twitter (see post #775) 
Last nights impressive performance has utterly nothing to do with this issue of course but because he is so strongly associated with his cause, there is no way anyone can talk about one without the other coming up.
Even better Bozo can't come out and criticise Rashford since he is sufficiently self-aware to realise that he is completely on the wrong side of public opinion on this so he has to heap praise on Rashford whilst desperately trying to convince people that the elephant in the room is actually a fluffy rabbit. It's fun watching him squirm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Even better Bozo can't come out and criticise Rashford since he is sufficiently self-aware to realise that he is completely on the wrong side of public opinion on this so he has to heap praise on Rashford whilst desperately trying to convince people that the elephant in the room is actually a fluffy rabbit. It's fun watching him squirm


I want it to be settled in the ring. 
No seconds 
Pay per view? £14.95 a pop


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)

He doesn't have Rashford reach but this chap is a fucking trooper


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2020)

Tory cunt photo op anyone?









						"It's a no from us" Aylesbury Vale tearoom slams MP who asks to distribute food after voting down free school meals
					

Greg Smith, MP for Buckingham had tried to organise a photo opportunity at a local tea rooms distributing food last week.




					www.bucksherald.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He doesn't have Rashford reach but this chap is a fucking trooper



The number of twonks who keep coming out with "Well I can make a meal for £1.50" is something I find eternally depressing. So fucking what? not everyone possesses such cooking skills and far more significantly has the £1.50 either. Even Jamie Oliver can't make a nutritous meal for £0.00. I believe  this scheme has been costed out at £15 per kid per week which equates to £2.15 or £3.00 per meal depending on whether you count weekends or not. No-one is suggesting prime beef or caviar at those prices.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tory cunt photo op anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shameless twat.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2020)

Winning hearts and minds 









						Stoke-on-Trent MP removed as trustee of child hunger charity after vote
					

The news comes just days after Jo's controversial vote against FSM



					www.stokesentinel.co.uk


----------



## keybored (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## MickiQ (Oct 31, 2020)

This has been a massive own goal (pun definitely intended) PR wise to save a trivial sum and they will have to go through it all again come the Xmas holidays


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> This has been a massive own goal (pun definitely intended) PR wise to save a trivial sum and they will have to go through it all again come the Xmas holidays


Tone deaf, inflexible, out of touch, and incompetent. 

To which we could add, if we are being less charitable: vicious, heartless, bigoted, brutal, and very, very stupid indeed. 

When the tipping point comes, it's going to make a tsunami look like a kid stomping in a puddle.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 31, 2020)

I discovered something to dislike....he's had his dogs ears cropped. I saw a dog in the park recently with bandages on it's ears but always thought it was illegal in this country.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I discovered something to dislike....he's had his dogs ears cropped. I saw a dog in the park recently with bandages on it's ears but always thought it was illegal in this country.


Did well in the Scouts, though.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I discovered something to dislike....he's had his dogs ears cropped. I saw a dog in the park recently with bandages on it's ears but always thought it was illegal in this country.


Ear cropping is illegal in UK, except for medical reasons.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 31, 2020)

Your assuming his (rather beautiful) dog came from this country. Its very likely it was an import or rescue from somewhere that does still crop and dock.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2020)

article about doggie here.

sounds like it was bought but imported having been done abroad.  hmm.


----------



## Funky_monks (Oct 31, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I like the fact that we are now being referred to as "Man Utd/United" instead of that horrible "Man U/Man Yew" expression.
> 
> Hmm... my first time at Old Trafford, Bobby Charlton was still playing... I feel a bit old now.


I went to watch the second team once for a pound, if I recall. I think Dennis Irwin was playing. 
I was far keener on The Willows and am still annoyed about the Leeds result. 
Still, the Salford Reds are very much rising. 
(Don't go out tonight, if you're not red and white).....


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 31, 2020)

Dunno how much it was for my first visit as my big brother paid me in to the new cantilever stand (United Road). When I started going myself with mates, I think it was 40p to get in the Stretford End. We moaned about it when they put it up to 50p 

I too was a Salford Red... and a bit of a hoolie during the Tommy Docherty era 

Occasionally went to the Willows but more often jibbed in at Station Road for Swinton RLFC when they still had a ground.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I discovered something to dislike....he's had his dogs ears cropped. I saw a dog in the park recently with bandages on it's ears but always thought it was illegal in this country.


Perhaps he rescued it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2020)

His birthday I think?


----------



## Funky_monks (Oct 31, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Dunno how much it was for my first visit as my big brother paid me in to the new cantilever stand (United Road). When I started going myself with mates, I think it was 40p to get in the Stretford End. We moaned about it when they put it up to 50p
> 
> I too was a Salford Red... and a bit of a hoolie during the Tommy Docherty era
> 
> Occasionally went to the Willows but more often jibbed in at Station Road for Swinton RLFC when they still had a ground.


I went to Swinton a few times too, because we'd moved south and when I came back to visit my relatives, I'd go anywhere for some "proper" rugby, but my heart belongs in the shed.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 31, 2020)

Never really watched the match at Swinton, to be fair... spent the duration in the bar 

Where the ground was is a B&M store and Morrisons now. Tragic.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps he rescued it?



According to that article he bought it for home protection. The company he bought it from alluded to it coming from abroad but stops short of actually saying that. The ears are hideous.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2020)

Serge Forward You from Swinton? Me too  Went to Moorside.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 1, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Serge Forward You from Swinton? Me too  Went to Moorside.


I am indeed.... and I also went to Moorside


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> I am indeed.... and I also went to Moorside



Ha! How old are you?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 1, 2020)

I'll pm you... bloody 'eck, it's like Friends Reunited on here


----------



## Petcha (Nov 2, 2020)

Rashford’s letter to his 10-year-old self
I encourage you to dream, because sometimes dreams are all you will have. I encourage you to lay your head on the pillow and close your eyes tight and think of better days to come, because luckily for us, our dreams have come true. Would I be the Marcus Rashford you see stood in front of you today if it wasn’t for the hardship and struggle? Simple answer? No. You should never be ashamed to ask for help. Take pride in knowing that your struggle will play the biggest role in your purpose. Never drop your head in shame.

There have been many days that you have felt alone and, in this game we call football, there will be a few more to come. But your family and your community will never allow anyone to dim your light because that light is still needed to survive the darkest days. The noise your stomach has been making, will one day be replaced with the noise of crowds chanting your name. Buckle up little man, it’s going to be quite the ride.

Your community will prove to be the most special extension of your family. When you fall, which you will, there will always be neighbours and friends to catch you. There is no need to feel ashamed because they will catch you without judgment and comment. No questions asked. Feel the warmth of those around you and know that one day, you are going to have the platform to repay them. For a young boy who says so little, one day you will have a voice that speaks for many.

One day you will have a lot of things you never dreamt of owning, but never forget that stability and consistency are two of the most valuable things you will ever experience. The youth centres that you visit today on a Monday, Wednesday and Friday, will prove to be central to all of the greatest gifts you receive in life – your friendships, your discipline, your respect, and compassion for others.

One day you will have the opportunity to travel to lands you never knew existed, to hear languages so foreign, and experience culture so alien. Don’t ever be overwhelmed. Stand tall, with the Mancunian accent that will become so familiar to many. Your youth centre has taught you to celebrate difference. To celebrate those that don’t look or sound like you. And this is one of the greatest lessons you will learn, so hold on to it, as one day you will be stood alongside ten new allies whose only common language is that round ball that has become so important in your life. We do not point fingers, we never have. We wrap our arms around each other and tug each other up at times we are feeling low. Always remember that kindness is power.

The life lessons you will hold so close as an adult, are being taught right now within the four walls of that youth centre. The freedom and safety you are feeling, will one day be felt on a pitch much greater than you can imagine. Never take for granted this safe space as it plays such a big role in mum’s life. You might not be able to see it now, but her smile grows wide and the weight on her shoulders lessens every time you return home with a full belly. One day those football players you idolize will be trumped by a greater hero. A hero that goes by the name of mum.

There have been many days that you have felt lesser than others, but no more. Your voice, your stance, your family, your community, and friends, all matter. Whenever you feel like you have very little, know that there are always people willing to give. Just look at those doors wide open welcoming you in for a snack or a chat. If I had to ask one thing of you it would be this. Please, never go to bed feeling like you don’t have a role to play in this life because, believe me when I tell you, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 2, 2020)

Can someone better at writing please have a crack at boris’s letter to his 10yo self?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Can someone better at writing please have a crack at boris’s letter to his 10yo self?



“Use a condom, it solves a few problems, other than that blimey you’ve got it made you little rapscalion, wot wot!”


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tory cunt photo op anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, because that corner of Buckinghamshire is about a sstaunch Tory as they come


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Can someone better at writing please have a crack at boris’s letter to his 10yo self?


"Don't worry about fabricatiing quotes, lying, cheating on your missus, lying about that, hijacking a hugely important referendum for your personal advancement....you'll get away with it every time."


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

And he's off again!



> Everyone wants to be connected to Marcus Rashford these days, including Burberry, which today announced a partnership with the footballer for a series of initiatives to help disadvantaged young people.
> 
> The high end fashion house is providing grants for Norbrook Youth Club and Woodhouse Park Lifestyle Centre, two youth centres Rashford attended as a child.
> 
> ...











						Burberry partners with Marcus Rashford to fund youth centres
					

Footballer publishes letter to his 10-year-old self to encourage people ‘to dream’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smangus (Nov 2, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Can someone better at writing please have a crack at boris’s letter to his 10yo self?



"You might think you're a complete cunt now, but wait until you're in your fifties......"


----------



## Sue (Nov 8, 2020)

According to R4, they've u-turned on this. Rashford says it's positive but is still pushing for kids/families who fall just outside this. 

Coincidence this was announced today while attention's focused on the presidential election results..?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

Hidden away in the US election news the U turn that was expected.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

Disgusting that this was sneaked out. It should have been announced and apologies offered. 

Not that this greedy, disgusting, self serving cabinet of cunts would ever do the decent thing. 

Wonder if the is a 'mates earner' contract being set up to support this?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 8, 2020)

It's odd they would sneak it out,  given it 's a positive thing that most people would applaud. Surely it would be  better to announce we've had a think and changed our minds. There aren't likely to any protests over it.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2020)

Rashford is fab.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2020)

U turn in the middle of the night, bunch of big babies.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2020)

They are such a shower of ninnies. Everything they do is wrong and ill-judged and badly managed and short sighted. When they are challenged they cannot concede anything with good grace. 
Headless chickens have more sense.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

Those MPs who voted against it & came out with their justifications must feel like a bunch of twats this morning. Fucking tory cunts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Those MPs who voted against it & came out with their justifications must feel like a bunch of twats this morning. Fucking tory cunts.



If they had any shame or self awareness they'd never have managed to become MPs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> If they had any shame or self awareness they'd never have managed to become MPs


If they had any shame or self awareness they'd never have managed to become *Tory* MPs?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Those MPs who voted against it & came out with their justifications must feel like a bunch of twats this morning. Fucking tory cunts.


How many Torys voted for it?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> If they had any shame or self awareness they'd never have managed to become *Tory* MPs?


They have self awareness all right. The cunts know exactly what they are doing and have no shame at all.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> How many Torys voted for it?


320 I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

MrSki said:


> 320 I think.


Bit over 50% then?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2020)

Only five supported the motion.



from here:









						How your MP voted on the free school meals motion backed by Marcus Rashford
					

Five Conservatives MPs joined MPs from Labour, the SNP, the Lib Dems and more to back the failed effort




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Only five supported the motion.
> 
> View attachment 237954
> 
> ...


Great bunch of lads / lasses


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Great bunch of lads / lasses


No they are still tory cunts just not as much as all the others.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2020)

MrSki said:


> No they are still tory cunts just not as much as all the others.



Cunts with a small c as opposed to a capital C.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 8, 2020)

Rashford;


Speaking after he took part in United's 3-1 Premier League win against Everton, Rashford said: "Following the game today, I had a good conversation with the prime minister to better understand the proposed plan, and I very much welcome the steps that have been taken to combat child food poverty in the UK."

Rashford said he remained concerned about the children who would miss out on help "because their family income isn't quite enough".

However, he added: "The intent the government have shown today is nothing but positive and they should be recognised for that.


He's so fucking magnanimous.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> If they had any shame or self awareness they'd never have managed to become *Tory* MPs?



APAB


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2020)

Plays a game at the highest level of football - and then immediately sets about helping 1.7m children.


> Rashford said he had talked with Boris Johnson after his Manchester United team played Everton on Saturday, and was told of the latest plans. While he said many of the campaign’s objectives had yet to be met, he was proud and grateful for the positive steps taken.
> 
> “Following the game today, I had a good conversation with the prime minister to better understand the proposed plan, and I very much welcome the steps that have been taken to combat child food poverty in the UK,” the England striker said.
> 
> “There is still so much more to do, and my immediate concern is the approximate 1.7 million children who miss out on free school meals, holiday provision and Healthy Start vouchers because their family income isn’t quite low enough. But the intent the government have shown today is nothing but positive and they should be recognised for that. The steps made today will improve the lives of near 1.7 million children in the UK over the next 12 months.”





> Rashford added: “I don’t want any child to go through what I went through, and any parent to experience what my mother experienced. I now call on the government to collaborate with the child food poverty taskforce to guarantee that no child does.
> 
> “As a collective we are so powerful and we all have a role to play in this. Today, I’m overwhelmed with pride that we have made such significant progress. We will not give up on our children. We will not give up on the future of this country.”











						Marcus Rashford ‘overwhelmed’ as government pledges £170m to help families
					

Manchester United and England striker had ‘good conversation’ with Boris Johnson over action to combat child food poverty




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 8, 2020)

This looks like good news, don't know if it was already posted


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> This looks like good news, don't know if it was already posted


Yeah but there is no limit on reposting this news


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2020)

The thing is, surely it doesn’t make sense for the government to try to bury this decision? Most people are with Rashford on this, so better to let the country know you’ve finally done the right thing than people not being aware you have?

I mean, people thinking ‘the government are cunts but albeit too late they have finally  agreed to reverse their decision’ is better than people thinking ‘the government are cunts and are still not agreeing to this, and it will cause extra hardship to countless people’


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> The thing is, surely it doesn’t make sense for the government to try to bury this decision? Most people are with Rashford on this, so better to let the country know you’ve finally done the right thing than people not being aware you have?
> 
> I mean, people thinking ‘the government are cunts but albeit too late they have finally  agreed to reverse their decision’ is better than people thinking ‘the government are cunts and are still not agreeing to this, and it will cause extra hardship to countless people’


It is about the U turn. It was obvious from the first campaign that people were not happy about kids going hungry but to oppose it first & try to justify it over half term makes them look even bigger cunts when they now have to change policy. All those plates left at tory HQs served their purpose.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2020)

This is still going on.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Fucking hate mail trying to undermine him.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

What could be the difference?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What could be the difference?


That's the smallest 'luxury home' I've seen in a while.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> That's the smallest 'luxury home' I've seen in a while.



I think the homes in total are worth 2 million, not each home is 2 million.

But the headlines to make people upset so.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I think the homes in total are worth 2 million, not each home is 2 million.
> 
> But the headlines to make people upset so.


5 houses for £2m doesn't sound like anything one would expect to be described as "luxury". It sounds as if it's probably not far off the average price for a 3 bed semi.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2020)

They're suggesting that he bought them _off the back of his campaigning_ that severely embarrassed their govt and that must be avenged. A disgusting smear. That he's black is an added bonus to them i suppose. That's just about as naked as what Raheem Sterling faced - _but very few others_. How odd.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> 5 houses for £2m doesn't sound like anything one would expect to be described as "luxury". It sounds as if it's probably not far off the average price for a 3 bed semi.



You'd probably get like 2, maybe 3 houses for that much in the South East. If the one in the photo is the most luxurious one they can find he's being pretty subdued with his spending.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 15, 2020)

I am hoping they've massively miscalculated with this, already a little blowback:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

Can't say I'm happy he's a landlord but there is literally no other way to save fucking money or invest in this country unless you want to stick your head in the stock market and get it chewed off by wankers.

Also rank hypocrisy from the Mail with its billion pound owners who all own chunks of Britain and get it taxed offshore.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 15, 2020)

Been expecting this for a while tbh. Mail in thinly disguised racist bullshit shocker


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I am hoping they've massively miscalculated with this, already a little blowback:


Frankly, I'd like to know what the fuck NHS Million were doing sharing Mail stories already  I follow 'em on Twitter, don't think I've ever seen them share a Mail article before.


Artaxerxes said:


> Can't say I'm happy he's a landlord but there is literally no other way to save fucking money or invest in this country unless you want to stick your head in the stock market and get it chewed off by wankers.
> 
> Also rank hypocrisy from the Mail with its billion pound owners who all own chunks of Britain and get it taxed offshore.


Yeah, as has already been said previously, ultimately he is still a multi-millionaire so some of the things he does are never gonna match the ideals of those on urban, but he's certainly one of the least objectionable out there and as you say, the rank hypocrisy is very evident and far more objectionable.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Frankly, I'd like to know what the fuck NHS Million were doing sharing Mail stories already  I follow 'em on Twitter, don't think I've ever seen them share a Mail article before.
> Yeah, as has already been said previously, ultimately he is still a multi-millionaire so some of the things he does are never gonna match the ideals of those on urban, but he's certainly one of the least objectionable out there and as you say, the rank hypocrisy is very evident and far more objectionable.


If all multi millionaires were like him, I'd find them a lot less objectionable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Frankly, I'd like to know what the fuck NHS Million were doing sharing Mail stories already  I follow 'em on Twitter, don't think I've ever seen them share a Mail article before.



They are replying to Marcus tweet which has the mail screenshot in it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> They are replying to Marcus tweet which has the mail screenshot in it.


Aye, but they say "We think they are an utter disgrace and will not be sharing any of their articles* in future*" - which rather implies they have in the past.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I am hoping they've massively miscalculated with this, already a little blowback:



If nothing else, the fact that these cunts are trying to undermine Rashford in this way is a clear signal that Someone doesn't like what he's doing. It's a badge of honour, even if it smells of bile.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> If all multi millionaires were like him, I'd find them a lot less objectionable.



I wouldn’t


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Hardly a shocker this. 

Greasy, racist, manipulative, offshore tax dodging filthy rag. Clickbait headlines written to inflame the left and anger up the happily retired racists who want to hate young/foreign people while their comfortable lives continue without trouble or worry. 

FATWCTR


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

It’s possible to think:

1. Marcus Rashford has done a good thing by campaigning around food poverty.
2. That the DM are scum whose horror at one landlord is entirely bogus and generated by racism and more directly a hit job on behalf of the Tories. A quick scan of their output with reveal that not all landlords are held to the same - or even any - ethical standards, and;
3. That Rashford is grotesquely overpaid and is exploiting his wealth, adding to it via renting out property to making money off the back of people who pay rent to him.

He’s got a conscience and a class background that marks him out amongst other multi millionaires. But like all multi millionaires his conscience has its contingencies


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 3. That Rashford is grotesquely overpaid and is exploiting his wealth to add to it by renting out property making money off the back of people who pay rent to him.


Have you seen the figures and letting contracts? 

Should he play for Man Utd on minimum wage so he is 'valid' to you? 

Because capitalism is broken should all people earning a certain wage stop spending it? 

What have you/we done about the school meals issue? Signed an online petition? Retweeted something? Moaned to a mate about the Tories while having a joint?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Meanwhile Fowler... 

Praised by the Daily Wail in 2009


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Probably some property 'get rich quick' scheme. The millionaire monster


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Meanwhile Fowler...
> 
> Praised by the Daily Wail in 2009
> 
> View attachment 238986



He actively supported the Liverpool Dockers though. What did you _do for them? _Sign a petition? Go on a demo? Have ‘a joint’?


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have you seen the figures and letting contracts?
> 
> Should he play for Man Utd on minimum wage so he is 'valid' to you?
> 
> ...



I'm glad players earn a large amount of the money they help to generate, but the industry is grotesque.

Owning multiple properties and becoming a landlord is fucked and is something we should stand against. Rich people should definitely be held accountable for the way they spend their money as poor people are criticised for it every day.

The article wasn't about that though and this isn't what it's about for the Mail. It's because Rashford had the audacity to stand against the government and also their usual racist shit. Fuck the Mail.

I can't blame Rashford for doing this as property is pushed as a good way to make money. He, and more importantly others might consider it differently in the future. We are assuming these are being rented out though which they might not be anyway. 

Calling out people on their lack of "action" when they don't have the platform of a multi millionaire isn't on. It's not exactly a level playing field is it?  I'm sure Rashford will go on and do a lot more good too.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s possible to think:
> 
> 1. Marcus Rashford has done a good thing by campaigning around food poverty.
> 2. That the DM are scum whose horror at one landlord is entirely bogus and generated by racism and more directly a hit job on behalf of the Tories. A quick scan of their output with reveal that not all landlords are held to the same - or even any - ethical standards, and;
> ...


I can’t disagree with that tbh and the same applies to other football players , who I applaud, that have made significant donations to projects here and in their home countries . I wish him well however the real battleground/ challenge for me is working class self help independent of the charity business and philanthropy. He’s an ally but where we can we have to do it ourselves .


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> He actively supported the Liverpool Dockers though. What did you _do for them? _Sign a petition? Go on a demo? Have ‘a joint’?


Yes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> the industry is grotesque.


Most are tbf


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2020)

I know a shitload of academics who raced to buy property as an investment' for their pension', thereby increasing the unsustainable property bubble which has disfigured our social landscape.. Becoming part of the parasite rentier class does, I'am afraid, tend to cancel previous good deeds (imo). V.disappointed that Rashford has not simply bought a few nice gaffs for his fam but instead wishes to expoit a class of renters (and this, despite having immense personal wealth).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

How many footballers (and bankers and property developers and MPs and business owners and media people and others) have the same money as Rashford? 

Rather than have a pop at him (via a Mail clickbait ffs) perhaps society should change as a whole? It won't though and at least he is doing some good.


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> How many footballers (and bankers and property developers and MPs and business owners and media people and others) have the same money as Rashford?
> 
> Rather than have a pop at him (via a Mail clickbait ffs) perhaps society should change as a whole? It won't though and at least he is doing some good.


Ah, I feel absolutely entitled to 'have a pop' at any member of the landlord class regardless of whatever  good deeds or otherwise they have previously done. Michael Heseltine is a deeply committed gardener...but still a cunt.
And, as it happens, I do reserve my most embittered rage at those who simply expect to receive financial rewards entirely because of manipulation of capital. I am pretty sure there are other, socially conscious 'investments' which could be made without falling back on the most pernicious and unfair mode of property owning.

'perhaps society should change'
well yes...and abolishing private ownership of land and property would be a good place to start.


----------



## Fairweather (Nov 15, 2020)

This bloke on Twitter is spot on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

campanula said:


> Ah, I feel absolutely entitled to 'have a pop' at any member of the landlord class regardless of whatever  good deeds or otherwise they have previously done. Michael Heseltine is a deeply committed gardener...but still a cunt.
> And, as it happens, I do reserve my most embittered rage at those who simply expect to receive financial rewards entirely because of manipulation of capital. I am pretty sure there are other, socially conscious 'investments' which could be made without falling back on the most pernicious and unfair mode of property owning.


I feel the same. 

I am assuming that the Wail clickbait is 100% accurate yes? We know this?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

People are complicated and can have conflicting feelings/opinions on other people, who are also complicated.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2020)

Is he actually a landlord anyway? Isn’t he one of 5? So five houses (and, as pointed out, they aren’t mansions) could quite easily be a house for his siblings and one for his mum?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Is he actually a landlord anyway? Isn’t he one of 5? So five houses (and, as pointed out, they aren’t mansions) could quite easily be a house for his siblings and one for his mum?


The Daily Wail said he is a landlord so...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> Is he actually a landlord anyway? Isn’t he one of 5? So five houses (and, as pointed out, they aren’t mansions) could quite easily be a house for his siblings and one for his mum?


He said they were investments


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2020)

He's a 23 year old lad with a career that will be over before he's 40, can't say I blame him. Fuck the Mail.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He said they were investments


So are my signed Bowie albums


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)

The issue about him being a landlord has been raised by the right wing press who are looking to devalue his meals campaign Personally I’ll wait for a tenant of his  to speak up complaining about rent/ conditions before I pass judgement .


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So are my signed Bowie albums


John I’m only dancing .


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2020)

The mail highlighting landlordism and the excesses of the Prem League and by extension the player's wages? The fucking nerve of them, all of that shit is 'theirs', it's _their _dirty capitalist money game, the private enterprise they drone on about. They are the hypocritical cunts in this story.

Fwiw, I do wish Rashford would keep away from landlordism or the property market, if that's what he is doing. I'm not really sure what the 'ethical' way for an ultra rich person to live their life is, not sure there is one. Most of all it's not a debate to get into as it starts substituting personal morals for political analysis.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

Go on about landlordism all you want but you're missing the point and the context of this story.

Which is Rashford is black, and he's pissed off the government. And the Daily Mail is a racist Establishment shit-rag.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Fwiw, I do wish Rashford would keep away from landlordism or the property market, if that's what he is doing. I'm not really sure what the 'ethical' way for an ultra rich person to live their life is, not sure there is one. Most of all it's not a debate to get into as it starts substituting personal morals for political analysis.



None of us are untainted by the system we live in sadly. It's just an easy for the likes of the mail to sow division in people as they fight against it. Energy gets wasted trying to be ideologically pure.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2020)

Strikes me that there must have been or  a whole lot of scuttling about from journalists who really and very badly want to discredit Marcus Rashford.
Imagine how incredibly sickened they must be if this is the best they could come up with - he's done what all Daily Mail readers do or aspire to doing. 

No gangs, no drugs, no guns, no beating women up, no fathering of lots of different children to a variety of women, no fiddling his taxes, no falling out of clubs drunk as a skunk, no fighting, no anti social behaviour, no thuggery, no vandalism, no criminal record, no nothing at all of what they all think young black oiks do. 
And he's NORTHERN! That'll make it worse, tha knaws.


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Go on about landlordism all you want but you're missing the point and the context of this story.
> 
> Which is Rashford is black, and he's pissed off the government. And the Daily Mail is a racist Establishment shit-rag.


O I think this is indisputable...but nevertheless, I still felt a tad disappointed that, yet again, an utterly destructive property bubble encourages the amassing of property as an investment. This does not negate the previous good things (and I apologise for being a bit pissed off) but equally does not excuse the easy assumption of profit through landlordism. And yes, I realise the world is complicated and good people do bad things...but what would be the point of waffling on to forum randoms if we had to consider every nuance of every action across time and space.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

campanula said:


> O I think this is indisputable...but nervertheless, I still felt a tad disappointed that, yet again, an utterly destructive property bubble encourages the amassing of property as an investment. This does not negate the previouys good things (and I apologise for being a bit pissed off) but equally does not excuse the easy assumption of profit through landlordism. And yes, I realise the world is complicated and good people do bad things...but what would be the point of waffling on to forum randoms if we had to consider every nuance of every action across time and space.


So we do know 100% that these are being rented out for top market prices?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Go on about landlordism all you want but you're missing the point and the context of this story.
> 
> Which is Rashford is black, and he's pissed off the government. And the Daily Mail is a racist Establishment shit-rag.


I don't think many of us are missing that, to be fair. Again, capable of having more than one thought at a time...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2020)

Espresso said:


> he's done what all Daily Mail readers do or aspire to doing.



not quite

the tory / daily mail 'aspirational working class made good' model includes shitting on people from where you came from, not standing up for them...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So we do know 100% that these are being rented out for top market prices?



Rashford and Rackman both start with Ra.

As does rancid and rag, which is what the Mail is.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Rashford and Rackman both start with Ra.
> 
> As does rancid and rag, which is what the Mail is.


So Marcus is a greedy monster preying on the poor then!!! 

I knew it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So Marcus is a greedy monster preying on the poor then!!!
> 
> I knew it



The Mail has done us a service in exposing this monster. Hurrah for the Blackshirts!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Mail has done us a service in exposing this monster. Hurrah for the Blackshirts!


A last a newspaper willing to deal with the facts


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd piss with laughter if it turned out Rashford was letting these houses at way below market rates, just to house people who would have otherwise struggled. That'd mug more than a few of his critics off. 😂


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Nah, I reckon he should sell them and buy shares in Amazon or a BAE Systems? If not he should give up football and start a career in cyber.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I'd piss with laughter if it turned out Rashford was letting these houses at way below market rates, just to house people who would have otherwise struggled. That'd mug more than a few of his critics off. 😂


Oh, the Mail would dig until it found an angle it could exploit, regardless. I think Rashford is striking a nice balance between engaging with this shit, and rising above it.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Oh, the Mail would dig until it found an angle it could exploit, regardless. I think Rashford is striking a nice balance between engaging with this shit, and rising above it.




Oh absolutely. He's been a class act from the get go which only adds to the hate from his enemies.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

It could be read that he's bought the fairly modest homes for his family.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> It could be read that he's bought the fairly modest homes for his family.


That was my first impression, given his remarks.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> That was my first impression, given his remarks.


It's just fucking ridiculous to even start quibbling about all this when you consider the fucking amazing work he's already done. At age 23. More than 99% of nitpicking activist types ever achieve in their whole lives. He already gives up his time, his energy and his intellect to fighting for poor families and he uses his status to get things done. He doesn't have to do any of this, and the fact he still does when he's occupying a millionaires' world of comfort speaks volumes of his decency as a human being. Fat too many are quick to forget where they come from when the money comes in. 

And he buys a few homes out of it for his family or as an investment for his family in the future, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> And he buys a few homes out of it for his family or as an investment for his family in the future, who gives a fuck?


It's just about consistency. Many people think both millionaires and landlords* shouldn't exist, so it would be hypocritical if suddenly we give someone a pass because we like one of them.

He should be, and has been, commended for all he's done and the way he's conducted himself, few are disputing that.

Personally I don't think that's fucking ridiculous, it's just a three-dimensional reading of a three-dimensional human.


*I'm honestly still not clear if Rashford is planning on renting them, so I'm personally not currently laying that at his feet at this point, just mentioning it because it's come up on the thread.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> It could be read that he's bought the fairly modest homes for his family.



Ah, the Cherie Blair excuse.

Just kidding. Rashford is clearly a Good Egg. The mail should look into the finances of some of the people on their end of the political spectrum, starting with their esteemed proprietor lord whatsiscunt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Rashford is clearly a Good Egg. The mail should look into the finances of some of the people on their end of the political spectrum, starting with their esteemed proprietor lord whatsiscunt.


They only need look at themselves


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's just about consistency. Many people think both millionaires and landlords* shouldn't exist, so it would be hypocritical if suddenly we give someone a pass because we like one of them.
> 
> He should be, and has been, commended for all he's done and the way he's conducted himself, few are disputing that.
> 
> ...


What are these standards of consistency that a 23 year old has to supposedly live up to? Who wrote them?

This is classic left-infighting fucking bullshit. He's making a fucking huge difference to millions of families in poverty and some people are getting all uptight about whether he's 'consistent' enough for their liking and their personal brand of politics.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> What are these standards of consistency that a 23 year old has to supposedly live up to? Who wrote them


It's not about his consistency, it's about ours:


Lord Camomile said:


> Many people think both millionaires and landlords* shouldn't exist, so it would be hypocritical if suddenly we give someone a pass because we like one of them.


If you're cool with some people being millionaires and landlords, fair enough, that's up to you, but for those of  us who aren't, to be consistent we can't give him a pass on those because of all the good stuff he has done. It can't be "alright when Marcus does it" because we like him.

I've always shared BristolEcho's sentiment that if anyone is to get the money from football then it should be the footballers, as they are the 'workers' generating the revenue in this situation. But, the amount of revenue they're generating and thus the wages they get are, in our society, absurd.

For what it's worth, I'm also not a fan of the honours system so not thrilled he took the MBE, but he's 23 and, crucially, isn't me. But if I were to turn round and say "yes, well, I _am_ against the honours system but it's ok when Marcus does it" then I would, frankly, sound ridiculous.

Otherwise it seems like it's not about our own system of values, but just about who we do and don't like.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> What are these standards of consistency that a 23 year old has to supposedly live up to? Who wrote them?
> 
> This is classic left-infighting fucking bullshit. He's making a fucking huge difference to millions of families in poverty and some people are getting all uptight about whether he's 'consistent' enough for their liking and their personal brand of politics.



What are you going on about? What ‘left-infighting’ are you talking about? Are you suggesting that because Rashford has successfully (and impressively) campaigned for free school dinners he gets a free pass as a landlord? This idea that some multi-millionaires should be beyond reproach, because they’ve done a _good thing_ is a nonsense. Lots of millionaires campaign/crusade/give chunks of cash away. So what....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't think anyone's even gone in particularly hard on Rashford. Everyone's acknowledged he's done some brilliant and incredibly important work.

We're simply, at the same time as the above, acknowledging there are aspects of his life which do not sit well with our beliefs.

Certainly, I don't begrudge him his wealth as much as I do someone who inherited it or someone who acts like a cunt with it, but I still think the existence of millionaires creates an unequal society. That's all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Rashford’s campaign is just so simple and plain. He’s consistent in that he just wants to use whatever influence football gives him to help poor children, that’s it. Even if he were falling out of nightclubs and snorting coke off hooker’s tits it wouldn’t take away from what he’s doing, but of course he’s not doing those things cos he’s not that person. And this drives the Mail and their types over then edge.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's not about his consistency, it's about ours:



This, in a nutshell. Rashford has clearly been adopted as ‘one of us’ thereby meaning even when he’s wrong it can be dissembled that  he’s right (‘maybe he’s got the houses for the family’ or ‘maybe he’s giving them away to the less fortunate’ type of speculation) or worse that millionaires are inevitable and we should just accept it and how they spend their money to accumulate even more.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't think anyone's even gone in particularly hard on Rashford. Everyone's acknowledged he's done some brilliant and incredibly important work.
> 
> We're simply, at the same time as the above, acknowledging there are aspects of his life which do not sit well with our beliefs.
> 
> Certainly, I don't begrudge him his wealth as much as I do someone who inherited it or someone who acts like a cunt with it, but I still think the existence of millionaires creates an unequal society. That's all.



Nobody has gone in hard on him. Every contribution has pointed out the agenda of the Mail (race/Tory party dirty work/rank hypocrisy that gives other landlord scum a free pass). Every contribution has acknowledged his campaigning work. But it’s possible that all of this is true (and even that his personal values are commendable, to some on here) and that landlordism is shit and should be condemned.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> This, in a nutshell. Rashford has clearly been adopted as ‘one of us’ thereby meaning even when he’s wrong it can be dissembled that  he’s right (‘maybe he’s got the houses for the family’ or ‘maybe he’s giving them away to the less fortunate’ type of speculation) or worse that millionaires are inevitable and we should just accept it and how they spend their money to accumulate even more.



Oh fuck off.

What would you do in his position? A hungry, poor kid, who Man U picks up and ends up paying multiple millions just fior doing what comes naturally to you?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh fuck off.
> 
> What would you do in his position? A hungry, poor kid, who Man U picks up and ends up paying multiple millions just fir doing what comes naturally to you?



There are millions of hungry poor kids trapped in extortionate privately rented accommodation.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There are millions of hungry poor kids trapped in extortionate privately rented accommodation.



And some of them are less hungry cos of Rashford. Again, what would you do with those millions if you had his talent?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And some of them are less hungry cos of Rashford. Again, what would you do with those millions if you had his talent?


Campaign for a sovereign nation to take back control?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Campaign for a sovereign nation to take back control?


Freeman on the land. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And some of them are less hungry cos of Rashford. Again, what would you do with those millions if you had his talent?



You seem to think that he had no choice but to become a landlord. He/any other millionaire could just look after their family and mates and community and, ya know, not seek to keep accumulating more. It’s not like he needs to save for a rainy day is it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You seem to think that he had no choice but to become a landlord. He/any other millionaire could just look after their family and mates and community and, ya know, not seek to keep accumulating more. It’s not like he needs to save for a rainy day is it?


So we do know for a fact he is a landlord?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2020)

Brilliant. We're arguing now and it's because of a Daily Heil article.

Ffs (or this is peak Urban. Either way works)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So we do know for a fact he is a landlord?



By his own account he decided to begin to invest in property. If he had bought property for his family and/or mates wouldn’t he have just said so?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You seem to think that he had no choice but to become a landlord. He/any other millionaire could just look after their family and mates and community and, ya know, not seek to keep accumulating more. It’s not like he needs to save for a rainy day is it?



If you had the talent he has and Man U was paying you multiple millions, what would you do with it? I take it that you are aware that sticking it in a bank account is unsafe? So how would you store it or are you going to claim you would distribute it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Brilliant. *We're arguing *now and it's because of a Daily Heil article.
> 
> Ffs (or this is peak Urban. Either way works)



Are you new here???


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> By his own account he decided to begin to invest in property. If he had bought property for his family and/or mates wouldn’t he have just said so?


Invest/buy/asset


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> By his own account he decided to begin to invest in property. If he had bought property for his family and/or mates wouldn’t he have just said so?



Should he need to?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So we do know for a fact he is a landlord?


He could be a landlord charging peppercorn rent to his family or mates. Would that still make him a cunt landlord?
(Question not at you Badgers  )


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He could be a landlord charging peppercorn rent to his family or mates. Would that still make him a cunt landlord?
> (Question not at you Badgers  )


Depends what the Daily Wail says it is


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Depends what the Daily Wail says it is


Well I am not going to read it to find out.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Well I am not going to read it to find out.


Good good  

Let's move on


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's not about his consistency, it's about ours:
> If you're cool with some people being millionaires and landlords, fair enough, that's up to you, but for those of  us who aren't, to be consistent we can't give him a pass on those because of all the good stuff he has done. It can't be "alright when Marcus does it" because we like him.


It's not a case of 'liking' him - it's about his incredible achievements in improving the lives of millions of people in poverty. That's what matters to me, and not whether he can match up or be put down for his failure to achieve a high enough standard  in some unspecified 'consistency' index which I doubt he gives a fuck about or all the people he's helping.

And I can't believe we're all dancing to the fucking Daily Mail's tune here.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He could be a landlord charging peppercorn rent to his family or mates. Would that still make him a cunt landlord?
> (Question not at you Badgers  )


Personally, I'd feel that would certainly be preferable. 

I honestly don't see what's so controversial? I think buy-to-let landlords are a problem in society, so if someone becomes one, I'm not a fan.

If it makes any difference, one of my mates is a buy-to-let landlord. He knows how I feel about it, but we still hang out. Me saying "I wouldn't agree with Marcus Rashford being a BTL landlord" does _not_ mean I think anything else he does is meaningless, nor that it makes him a hideous human being.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Rashford has clearly been adopted as ‘one of us’ thereby meaning even when he’s wrong it can be dissembled that  he’s right (‘maybe he’s got the houses for the family’ or ‘maybe he’s giving them away to the less fortunate’ type of speculation) or worse that millionaires are inevitable and we should just accept it and how they spend their money to accumulate even more.



Attack the corrupt stinking “business” that is football, after all it’s that in itself that makes working class kids like Rashford rich. Shame I was shit at football.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

At 23 he's probably still working out his politics given that he's been a bit distracted by being a world class player playing at the highest level. Thank fuck he didn't have to face a load of older people banging on about consistency when he first thought he could do something to help.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I honestly don't see what's so controversial? I think buy-to-let landlords are a problem in society, so if someone becomes one, I'm not a fan.


YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW IF HE IS ONE.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW IF HE IS ONE.


He did say so tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He did say so tbf.


Who?


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> And I can't believe we're all dancing to the fucking Daily Mail's tune here.



Absolutely this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Who?


Rashford. I have no opinion on the matter, but don’t know why people are speculating baselessly when he has been explicit about why he’s bought a few houses


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

Can we just clarify who's agreeing with the Daily Mail here?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Rashford. I have no opinion on the matter, but don’t know why people are speculating baselessly when he has been explicit about why he’s bought a few houses


He said to rent to private tenants on AST contracts at market rate or above?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> That's what matters to me, and not whether he can match up or be put down for his failure to achieve a high enough standard  in some unspecified 'consistency' index which I doubt he gives a fuck about or all the people he's helping.


Are you wilfully misunderstanding the point about consistency? Once again: it's not about Rashford being consistent, it's about _me_ be consistent in my values. I don't think people should be BTL landlords, so if someone is one, I'm going to disagree with it. That's. All.



editor said:


> And I can't believe we're all dancing to the fucking Daily Mail's tune here.


What tune is that? I couldn't give a fuck  what the Mail thinks about diddly squat, again, it's what _I_ think about a given set of facts. I don't like BTL landlords, so if it turns out Rashford has become one, that'll be disappointing. If it turns out he hasn't, then that's ok too.


editor said:


> YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW IF HE IS ONE.


Nope, and as such I don't believe I've directly criticised him for it? I raised the issue of him being a multi-millionaire as something that many on urban would have a problem with (again, didn't think it would be that controversial) as an example of something we've all been dealing with while (frequently) praising all that he's done. Then, because that's where the conversation went, said the same thing about the BTL issue as well, _if it were true_.

<edit: Whether he is or isn't now a BTL isn't really the case I'm arguing for/against; it's simply the idea that if he _were_, then somehow we couldn't comment negatively about that.>


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He said to rent to private tenants on AST contracts at market rate or above?


He said he’d bought the properties as an investment. It’s even on this thread ffs. Don’t think that’s a reason to hang him or owt though


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> What tune is that? I couldn't give a fuck  what the Mail thinks about diddly squat, again, it's what _I_ think about a given set of facts. I don't like BTL landlords, so if it turns out Rashford has become one, that'll be disappointing. If it turns out he hasn't, then that's ok too.


If the Mail hadn't posted that shitty article we wouldn't be having this entirely speculative discussion.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He said he’d bought the properties as an investment. It’s even on this thread ffs. Don’t think that’s a reason to hang him or owt though


Like my signed Bowie albums?

If I purchased five properties and let refugees live in them rent free for 20 years I would still get a return. 

Premium bonds are an investment. Does not make the buyers hedge fund managers.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He said he’d bought the properties as an investment. It’s even on this thread ffs. Don’t think that’s a reason to hang him or owt though


Except it may have been he bought them as an investment _for his family. _


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Like my signed Bowie albums?


Don’t know what you mean by that


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Except it may have been he bought them as an investment _for his family. _


Not sure what difference that makes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> If the Mail hasn't posted that shitty article we wouldn't be having this entirely speculative discussion.


Aye, fair enough, we would be ignorant of the purchase.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He said he’d bought the properties as an investment. It’s even on this thread ffs. Don’t think that’s a reason to hang him or owt though


How many properties are there in London bought by Chinese or Russians as an investment but wastefully remain empty? Better to rent them out on low rent than leave them empty.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Can we just clarify who's agreeing with the Daily Mail here?



Well, the first post on this was a bit wtf, like we give a fuck what that shit rag prints to appease its handful of racist readership.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How many properties are there in London bought by Chinese or Russians as an investment but wastefully remain empty? Better to rent them out on low rent than leave them empty.


Agreed


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Scum link but:








						Manchester United star Marcus Rashford sets up a property firm
					

MANCHESTER United’s teenage sensation Marcus Rashford is setting up a property firm to help him invest his millions. Marcus, 19, is to buy homes to rent in the North West after launching Mucs Prope…




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t know what you mean by that


They increase in value, hence are an investment


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what difference that makes.


Personally, if he were buying them for his family to live in, I'd have no problem with that*. I believe homes should be bought to live in, not to rent or sell for profit.



*and before anyone disingenuously tries to make the point: no, I do not think Marcus Rashford gives one tiny fuck about what I or any of the rest of us think about his purchases, and nor should he. If urban only consisted of comments we thought would matter to their subjects then it would be a far quieter place.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Scum link but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't link to that rag. It is beneath you and even beneath the Daily Wail. 

Anyone quoting the S*n or the Wail can get off their high horse and fuck off


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> They increase in value, hence are an investment


Ah right. I assumed (rightly) that buying a house as an investment meant you’d generate income from letting it. Bit of a gamble to think you might be able to sell it for profit


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

_The rich black footballer Marcus Rashford spent some money today.

While children are starving._


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Personally, if he were buying them for his family to live in, I'd have no problem with that*. I believe homes should be bought to live in, not to rent or sell for profit.


So do I, but not all landlords are completely scum, and not everyone can afford to buy a house/flat.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what difference that makes.


So if you won the lottery you would not buy anything for your family. All of it would go to charity?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Please don't link to that rag. It is beneath you and even beneath the Daily Wail.
> 
> Anyone quoting the S*n or the Wail can get off their high horse and fuck off


What high horse? I’m on Rashford’s team. Just think people should shut up speculating when they can easily find out for themselves with a quick google


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Scum link but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Not clicking on that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right. I assumed (rightly) that buying a house as an investment meant you’d generate income from letting it. Bit of a gamble to think you might be able to sell it for profit


Do you live in this country?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What high horse? I’m on Rashford’s team. Just think people should shut up speculating when they can easily find out for themselves with a quick google


From_ The Sun? _


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> They increase in value, hence are an investment



*Warning: investments can go up or down.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What high horse? I’m on Rashford’s team. Just think people should shut up speculating when they can easily find out for themselves with a quick google


Googling the S*n is 'finding out' 

Don't you work in a library?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> So do I, but not all landlords are completely scum, and not everyone can afford to buy a house/flat.


Cool, so when did I ever say landlords are completely scum?

I'm honestly not sure if _anyone_ has said that on this thread (but it's a fast-moving thread and I've had to have a shower in the middle of it so I may have missed something...).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Scum link but:



Please don’t.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right. I assumed (rightly) that buying a house as an investment meant you’d generate income from letting it. Bit of a gamble to think you might be able to sell it for profit


You just said you agreed that leaving investment properties empty is a waste


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 15, 2020)

Actually I think he has pretty much admitted that he has done this as part of saving for a rainy day. If you have money to invest then property is far and away the best place to put it and Rashford is sufficiently wealthy enough to not even worry about paying a mortgage. he could have bought them and just let them stand empty.
What narks me about the Daily Mail (well on top of all the other things that nark me about it) is that it is criticising someone for doing something it would applaud in almost everyone else, I suspect that  landlords and property owners are over represented in its readership. 
This is clearly an attempt to dig up dirt on him to discredit him and take some of the shine off his currently very positive public image. If this is the best they can do then it is pitiful to be honest, that headline could also read
"23 Year Old Makes Sensible Long Term Investment Decisions For His Retirement"
No drink/drug problems/no children by different mothers (unlike the PM), hell for all we know they may have interviewed his tenants who turned round and said "Well Yeah actually he's a pretty good landlord, keeps everything  maintained, charges a fair rent". You can be certain if he was a bad one it would be plastered all over the story.
There is a certain element on this forum that view landlords as only one step away from baby-eating monsters, but it's not illegal nor is it going to be anytime soon.  Why does he need defending when he has done nothing actually wrong?
As for being One of Us and having disappointed Us when He turned out to Not Be One of Us after all has he? What are Rashford's politics? he's never publicly discussed them as far as I know, he has simply campaigned very successfully on one single apolitical issue which has a great deal of broad support including even some Tory backbenchers.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cool, so when did I ever say landlords are completely scum?
> 
> I'm honestly not sure if _anyone_ has said that on this thread (but it's a fast-moving thread and I've had to have a shower in the middle of it so I may have missed something...).


Sorry, I thought that's what you were inferring because all landlords have to rent out at some profit and that's entirely reasonable if they're charging a fair rent.  

But just so you know where I stand on this: I totally believe in social housing and think investment companies who own huge amounts of empty properties bought as an investment should be forced to house people in there at social rents.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> What narks me about the Daily Mail (well on top of all the other things that nark me about it) is that it is criticising someone for doing something it would applaud in almost everyone else, I suspect that  landlords and property owners are over represented in its readership.


While it's absolutely their standard MO, have they even criticised him, or has it all just been innuendo? I haven't read the article, because it's the Mail and fuck giving them the clicks, but there were some comments on Twitter questioning whether the article actually contained direct criticism of him.



MickiQ said:


> There is a certain element on this forum that view landlords as only one step away from baby-eating monsters, but it's not illegal nor is it going to be anytime soon.  Why does he need defending when he has done nothing actually wrong?


Whether he's done something 'wrong' is up to each person and their own personal values; legality is never a mark of whether something is right or wrong.

And again, me disagreeing with something Rashford does is just and only that, and nothing more. There is no objective right or wrong in the universe, we all make up our own decisions on both.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyway, while we've been pissing about with this he's probably sorted the NI border too, given he's not in the matchday squad this evening.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Anyway, while we've been pissing about with this he's probably sorted the NI border too, given he's not in the matchday squad this evening.


Probably trading in bitcoin without a mask on


----------



## bimble (Nov 15, 2020)

Absolute blinder played by the daily mail if people are even talking about the morality of rentier capitalism on this here thread.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Absolute blinder played by the daily mail if people are even talking about the morality of rentier capitalism on this here thread.


I honestly still don't see how this goes down as a success to the Mail? It's not like anyone on the thread has written Rashford off, or downplayed any of his achievements. If anything, the one point of agreement is that the Mail are cunts. So may it always be.


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's just about consistency. Many people think both millionaires and landlords* shouldn't exist, so it would be hypocritical if suddenly we give someone a pass because we like one of them.


Well yes. The many injustices regarding housing (and most especially, lack of it), for both personal and political reasons, has always informed my own, possibly naive, politics.  But since a massively well remunerated footballer Rashford has been open about buying property as an investment*,*  I think *criticism of this decision *is entirely justified.
I have been a renter all my life and have no problems with this...but I live in social housing...with some sort of social contract which is frequently lacking in the private rented sector. This would not be the sort of 'investment' I would choose if I cared about social justice.

eta - The Mail is filth (obvs).


----------



## Thora (Nov 15, 2020)

Isn't it the whole system of housing and landlords that we hate, rather than individual landlords?
Obviously the footballer is grossly overpaid but he's young, he's going to have a pretty short career and he wants himself and his family to have a comfortable future.  He's not Jeff Bezos, is he?

Anyway, if I'm picking sides between Rashford and the Daily Mail (or Tories) I know which side I'm on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

Thora said:


> Anyway, if I'm picking sides between Rashford and the Daily Mail (or Tories) I know which side I'm on.


This is possibly where a lot of the disagreement is coming from. I personally don't see it as a case of taking sides, more this:


campanula said:


> *criticism of this decision *is entirely justified.


_If it turns out he did make that decision, _which I'm happy to acknowledge has not been confirmed, ironically because most of us refuse to read the Mail or the Sun


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> None of us are untainted by the system we live in sadly. It's just an easy for the likes of the mail to sow division in people as they fight against it. Energy gets wasted trying to be ideologically pure.



Just going to reiterate this based on the last couple of pages pissing contest.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

The only division has come from people saying "you can't say thaaaaaaat!   ", as if we'd said the kid should be up against the firing squad or something


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> the kid should be up against the firing squad


----------



## Thora (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is possibly where a lot of the disagreement is coming from. I personally don't see it as a case of taking sides, more this:
> _If it turns out he did make that decision, _which I'm happy to acknowledge has not been confirmed, ironically because most of us refuse to read the Mail or the Sun


Yeah sure - ideally he wouldn't buy property as an investment or send his own kids to private school and he'd give all his money to good causes.
But also I don't think it really matters at all in this case that Rashford isn't ideologically pure.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Man U


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Energy gets wasted trying to be ideologically pure.





Thora said:


> But also I don't think it really matters at all in this case that Rashford isn't ideologically pure.


I'm not sure where this idea of Rashford being "ideologically pure" has come from either.

Rashford has (possibly) made a decision, which some of us disagree with. We haven't 'cancelled' him, we have said it undermines all the work he has done, we've just acknowledge that it's a decision we would disagree with.

'cause the thing is, if we _didn't_ make that point, those that do like to hurl abuse would make the point that we don't criticise those we largely agree with.

Again, it's not about Rashford being "ideologically pure", it's about (some) of us being ideologically consistent.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Sorry, I thought that's what you were inferring because all landlords have to rent out at some profit and that's entirely reasonable if they're charging a fair rent.
> 
> But just so you know where I stand on this: I totally believe in social housing and think investment companies who own huge amounts of empty properties bought as an investment should be forced to house people in there at social rents.



It is definitely wrong to buy property and to rent it out for profit. I don't personally detest anyone that does it and I can't really blame them in this society, and we are all hypocrites in many ways. It is something that should be thought about more though. 

As I said earlier poorer people are always lectured by the more affluent about what we can spend our money on so there's nothing wrong with us punching back up and calling out their shit.

This isn't really about Rashford by the way it's just bought up the subject.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 15, 2020)

Glitter said:


> I’m not sure there IS much dirt on Rashford. He’s 22 and he mostly hangs out with his Mum.
> 
> I think he came through the youth ranks at United, where they are very cosseted and watched so not much chance for youthful shennanigans either.
> 
> I reckon he’s about as close to squeaky clean as you can get.






GarveyLives said:


> I think that Dominic Cummings' administration may come to regret their attacks on young Rashford, who probably brings far more credit and respect to the UK than they do:
> 
> Racist responses to Marcus Rashford's campaign for children are _no surprise_
> 
> ...






School meals hero *Marcus Rashford* ‘_most trolled’ Premier League footballer_

It was reported by a national newspaper that young Rashford had set up a company invest (some of) his earnings in the purchase of properties for rental in _September 2017_, at which point Rashford was a 19 years old; it was also reported that a separate company had been etablished as a vehicle for advertising and image rights deals. Another young international player, Dele Alli, was also reported to have esatblished a property investment company. The value of young Rashford's property company's assets were subsuquently reported as £2.5m in a national newspaper in _August 2018_.  

These arrangements were not considered particularly noteworthy by the Daily Mail - or any other media at the time, although this may or may not be related to the fact that he had not yet embarrassed the state by successfully campaigning on behalf of hungry children. 

Others will be better placed to say whether such arrangements are particularly novel or unusual among elite level premier league international footballers, or whether it is simply a case of the state's need to attempt to smear or otherwise discredit one particular individual who has so embarrassed them.

However, I do note that it is only a few months ago that that the politician who has presided over in excess of 50,000 Covid-19 related deaths tried to divert attention away from his own incompetence onto the role of footballers in funding the National Health Service.

Unfortunately for Cummings, Johnson and the Daily Mail, the value of young Rashford's savings and his investments and the name of the bank from which his companies borrow money are unlikely to divert attention from their treatment of people who have come from a background similar to his.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Do you live in this country?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> You just said you agreed that leaving investment properties empty is a waste


I didn’t


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn’t





MrSki said:


> How many properties are there in London bought by Chinese or Russians as an investment but wastefully remain empty? Better to rent them out on low rent than leave them empty.





Orang Utan said:


> Agreed


Well that is what it comes across as to me.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

Three pages on investment and landlordism on a thread about a fight for free school meals.

Let The Mail set the agenda eh?

It's not about giving Rashford a free pass. It's about realising this is a racist newspaper grabbing anything it can to rubbish a bloke who's rubbished their government.

Pick your battles. Don't do their work for them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Well that is what it comes across as to me.


Yes I agree with that. But what’s that got to do with Rashford buying to let? I’m not a big fan of that but I’m not gonna have a pop at Rashford for it


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes I agree with that. But what’s that got to do with Rashford buying to let? I’m not a big fan of that but I’m not gonna have a pop at Rashford for it


I made the point that leaving investment properties empty was a waste. You agreed with that. I did not mention buy to let. Then you said that you didn't say that when you clearly did.

 

I can't be bothered arguing with you about this.


----------



## campanula (Nov 15, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> It is definitely wrong to buy property and to rent it out for profit. I don't personally detest anyone that does it and I can't really blame them in this society, and we are all hypocrites in many ways. It is something that should be thought about more though.


 Hmm, that's quite generous, Bristol Echo. I am  inclined to feel very blamy indeed over a willingness to unsee  the rising misery of housing inequality,  because the profits from a febrile, manufactured crisis are so delightfully...profitable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I made the point that leaving investment properties empty was a waste. You agreed with that. I did not mention buy to let. Then you said that you didn't say that when you clearly did.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered arguing with you about this.


Not sure why you said what you said then if it’s nowt to do with Rashford’s property investments. I only got stuck in cos people were trying to deny that he wasn’t investing in property but buying houses for his family, when that clearly wasn’t the case and Rashford himself has said so


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure why you said what you said then if it’s nowt to do with Rashford’s property investments. I only got stuck in cos people were trying to deny that he wasn’t investing in property but buying houses for his family, when that clearly wasn’t the case and Rashford himself has said so


One last try. I was making the point that a lot of property investments are not buy to let but buy & leave empty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> One last try. I was making the point that a lot of property investments are not buy to let but buy & leave empty.


Ah ok, did not think of that, but, as I already said, I had assume that investing in property meant buying to let and it seems I was correct to do so


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 15, 2020)

campanula said:


> Hmm, that's quite generous, Bristol Echo. I am  inclined to feel very blamy indeed over a willingness to unsee  the rising misery of housing inequality,  because the profits from a febrile, manufactured crisis are so delightfully...profitable.



Yeah probably - in a good mood today.  

I think that we are ingrained from a young age to believe that property is there to be bought and profited from. There's 100's of TV programs on every week showing how it's done and how much money you can make. I'm probably being to kind, but I think it's something that it is so normalised that people don't see the problems straight away even if you've lived in it.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 16, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> If you have money to invest then property is far and away the best place to put it



Are you authorised to give that sort of financial advice?

The best place to put it would be in a diverse portfolio that covers all four main asset classes. Which Rashford probably does.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

This is what I come to Urban for.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Are you authorised to give that sort of financial advice?
> 
> The best place to put it would be in a diverse portfolio that covers all four main asset classes. Which Rashford probably does.


Is football stickers one of the main asset classes? Has to be. Probably the most important.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is football stickers one of the main asset classes? Has to be. Probably the most important.


Is football stickers? _Is _football stickers?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Is football stickers? _Is _football stickers?


Hmm, yes, I should have said: 





> Is "football stickers" one of the main asset classes


I'm referring to a singular asset class, "football stickers", rather than a collection of football stickers.

I think


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2020)

Or there should be an apostrophe 

as in football sticker's owner


----------



## smmudge (Nov 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is football stickers one of the main asset classes? Has to be. Probably the most important.



Yes that's right - football stickers, property, equities and tupperware.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2020)

When Rashford first started this thing, I must admit that my mind was at least open to the possibility  that this was just some celeb footballer grandstanding for kudos.  Now, given the way he has conducted himself, both in terms of his campaigning and his response to the (inevitable) snarking, it is patently obvious that it is nothing of the sort - this is someone who hasn't just not forgotten his roots, but is validating them by saying (in terms), "I grew up poor, and I am using that experience to make myself a better person, and to make a difference to other poor people".

Against that, any criticism coming from the Government (or the Daily Mail) is going to have to be pretty unimpeachable to carry any weight with anyone who has an ounce of critical thinking ability. Even if Rashford was setting himself up as a private landlord, the idea of him being some kind of Rachman doesn't seem to me to fit with the fact that he has, without any urging other than his conscience, stuck his neck a long way above the parapet in his campaigning, in the almost certain knowledge that every action he takes from here on in is going to be subject to close, and cynical, scrutiny.

I don't quite share the prevailing "all landlords are bad" narrative, so maybe that helps, but going on his form elsewhere, my suspicion is that he could well be one of those landlords who isn't all about cutting corners, fleecing tenants, and MAKING £££ above all else.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 16, 2020)

Meanwhile, Ed's incredible...

https://www.dailymail   .co.uk/news/article-8951991/Ed-Sheeran-lopped-1million-value-home-blowing-3m-extravagant-additions.html


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

He's definetly saying some lovely stuff. He's announcing some project this week so that should be interesting.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Marcus Rashford launches book club so every child can experience 'escapism'
					

Manchester United and England footballer Marcus Rashford is launching a book club so that all children can experience the escapism of reading




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> School meals hero *Marcus Rashford* ‘_most trolled’ Premier League footballer_
> 
> It was reported by a national newspaper that young Rashford had set up a company invest (some of) his earnings in the purchase of properties for rental in _September 2017_, at which point Rashford was a 19 years old; it was also reported that a separate company had been etablished as a vehicle for advertising and image rights deals. Another young international player, Dele Alli, was also reported to have esatblished a property investment company. The value of young Rashford's property company's assets were subsuquently reported as £2.5m in a national newspaper in _August 2018_.
> 
> ...



To use the modern parlance, it has now been "called out":

Mail on Sunday v Marcus Rashford: a _sinister attack_ on a young black man


----------



## stdP (Nov 17, 2020)

Can we expect a Mail exposé of some of the subversive literature Rashford will be indoctrinating the kids with in his footballer's fantasy-land of adequate nutrition?

The Hungry Caterpillar - encouraging children to eat their way to adulthood with some exceptionally poor dietary choices
The Wind in the Willows - feckless rodents protesting sensible country driving in attack on local gentry
The BFG - runaway teen in thrall to a grotesquely disfigured foreigner attempts to assassinate the Queen


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 17, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Marcus Rashford launches book club so every child can experience 'escapism'
> 
> 
> Manchester United and England footballer Marcus Rashford is launching a book club so that all children can experience the escapism of reading
> ...



He's giving books, and therefore knowledge, to disadvantaged children? What an utter bastard he is


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> To use the modern parlance, it has now been "called out":
> 
> Mail on Sunday v Marcus Rashford: a _sinister attack_ on a young black man


Excellent piece



> Because, if you take a broader view, the Mail on Sunday’s story is simply the latest escalation of the growing Stop Rashford movement, one begun by right-wing pundits and Conservative MPs on Twitter in recent weeks. Last month the Guido Fawkes website sardonically praised Rashford’s “ability to eloquently and magnanimously oppose verbal attacks on Tory MPs just minutes after the end of a football match”.
> 
> The subtext here – that a 23-year-old footballer should not habitually be capable of any of these traits – is familiar enough. And in a way, Rashford is the populist right’s worst nightmare: a young, black, working-class campaigner who bases his appeal not on culture war or tribal loyalty or fiery invective, but on unity, consensus, the common ground. He is a political campaigner who rejects party politics, rejects the idea that conflict and progress are the same thing, indeed refuses to acknowledge that there is anything remotely contentious or left-leaning about wanting hungry children fed. And – coincidence! – he gets things done.





> Small wonder this country’s conservative establishment has come to see Rashford not as a fleeting irritation but as an existential threat: a man cheerfully exposing not just the worst privations of government austerity but our own snide and bickering political culture. Small wonder his personal finances and lifestyle choices are now considered fair game. If Rashford is allowed to succeed, who else might follow in his wake? Rashford did not choose this fight. But with unerring precision and a depressing alacrity, it has chosen him. Perhaps there’s something deeply depressing in the treatment of this decent and principled man by a section of the media that has always thrived on conflict, the vindictive urge to tear down, to expose, to disgrace. Rashford, you suspect, would see it as incontrovertible proof that he is winning.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> And I can't believe we're all dancing to the fucking Daily Mail's tune here.


In fairness, its excellent clickbait for both wings. Well done The Heil.


----------



## gosub (Nov 17, 2020)

god there are some plebs about, the idea of having names on the back of fencing tunics is completely uncouth


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2020)

Private Eye:


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2020)

Guardian piece



> Rashford, the activist, was unleashed to devastating effect. His campaigning on child food poverty has forced two government U-turns. While the 23-year-old has captured the zeitgeist, No 10 has been exposed as out-of-touch and seemingly floundering.
> 
> His fundraising for FareShare, a charity collecting surplus food, quickly raised more than £20m for children’s school meals, including a “significant” donation from himself. Then followed his ultimately successful campaign to extend food vouchers to children during school holidays.
> 
> “He read an article in the Guardian that the voucher scheme was coming to an end,” Hogarth said. Having received free school meals growing up in a single parent family of five children in Wythenshawe, south Manchester, Rashford was horrified. His memories were of fear of food poverty during holidays, of making out he was full so his mother, Melanie, who was working three jobs, would allow herself to eat. “He rang us and said ‘This cannot happen; these families cannot survive on just food banks’,” Hogarth said.












						'It is never about him': how Marcus Rashford became such a devastating activist
					

An injury set the England footballer on a mission to tackle inequalities he faced as a child




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 26, 2020)

Congratulations !







(Source: as stated in image)
*
Footballer Marcus Rashford was this evening named GQ's Campaigner of the Year at the 23rd year of the GQ Men Of The Year Awards, 
following his successful efforts to ensure children have free school meals.*​

Marcus Rashford: ‘I immediately started thinking about what happens next’


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2020)

Not shortlisted for the BBC Sports Personality of the Year apparently


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2020)

Could he be the first Sir to be playing Top Flight football? 
And would the pundits and commentators be obliged to refer to him as such?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Could he be the first Sir to be playing Top Flight football?
> And would the pundits and commentators be obliged to refer to him as such?


Not sure but I think Stanley Mathews was still playing top flight football ie League One as it was then,  when he was knighted.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure but I think Stanley Mathews was still playing top flight football ie League One as it was then,  when he was knighted.


Just looked it up. He was knighted in New Years Honours in 1965 and played one more game for Stoke City  in the League One in February.  He was 50 years old.
He then played in Toronto for a 6 games until retiring. 
I'm now gonna look up the oldest top flight player


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Not shortlisted for the BBC Sports Personality of the Year apparently


i heard he gets his own category which he's already won or something - either way it seems like a way to protect the government. i look forward to finding out the details


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i heard he gets his own category which he's already won or something - either way it seems like a way to protect the government. i look forward to finding out the details


I had £15 on him at 8-1 thought it was nailed on


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2020)

Heres the official version then



While the special award recognises Rashford’s campaigning against child poverty and for free school meals, the 23-year-old has been excluded from the Spoty nominees because the Manchester United and England forward’s on-field achievements have not reached the sporting bar as decided by the judging panel.

A BBC spokesperson said: “The criteria for selecting nominees for the shortlist is, and always has been, centred around sporting achievement. Whilst Marcus has had a huge impact outside of his sport , which led to the panel giving him their special award, based on the criteria it was felt his sporting achievement this year wasn’t enough for him to make the shortlist for the main award.”

Rashford was United’s joint top-scorer with 23 goals last season, the best return of his career, while also scoring twice for England. This season he has been in equally impressive form, scoring a 15-minute Champions League hat-trick against RB Leipzig, and has nine goals in 14 United appearances, again making him the joint top-scorer.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 26, 2020)

and he's embarrassed boris


----------



## Wilf (Nov 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Heres the official version then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, it is the sports _personality _of the year, so it's not just about performance that calendar year. In fact I think the BBC have made that very defence about people on their shortlist in the past.  Certainly if you take Ryan Giggs winning it in 2009, he was getting it as a record breaker and old bloke in football, not as the best British footballer/sportsperson that year.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't think of a single reason he shouldn't get SPOTY. Both his sporting prowess and his campaign make him the de facto winner in my opinion. He deserves it more than any other sports personality I can think of.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't fucking stand football but didn't Rashford score a hat trick in like 5 minutes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Heres the official version then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not like there's many other people knocking on the door after what has been a grim year for sport. BBC political bullshit again. 

Maybe Lewis Hamilton, who has no personality and who left the country to avoid paying his taxes, will be more palatable to whoever decides these things.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not like there's many other people knocking on the door after what has been a grim year for sport. BBC political bullshit again.
> 
> Maybe Lewis Hamilton, who has no personality and who left the country to avoid paying his taxes, will be more palatable to whoever decides these things.



That is near as damn it word for word what I came to post. Boring tax-dodger Lewis should have it next year if he makes it 8 wins.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not like there's many other people knocking on the door after what has been a grim year for sport. BBC political bullshit again.
> 
> Maybe Lewis Hamilton, who has no personality and who left the country to avoid paying his taxes, will be more palatable to whoever decides these things.


My money is on Hamilton. I’m not a fan of his, but he has won 7 world championships. (Mainly due to having a car that is massively superior to the others rather than his genuine prowess, there’s a lot of drivers who could do as well driving his car)


----------



## dessiato (Nov 27, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That is near as damn it word for word what I came to post. Boring tax-dodger Lewis should have it next year if he makes it 8 wins.


He’ll get it then as well.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Also, it is the sports _personality _of the year, so it's not just about performance that calendar year. In fact I think the BBC have made that very defence about people on their shortlist in the past.  Certainly if you take Ryan Giggs winning it in 2009, he was getting it as a record breaker and old bloke in football, not as the best British footballer/sportsperson that year.


Yes, that is a simply not true from the BBC - this has always been the rubric:



> Voted for by the public live during the TV show, this prestigious award will be given to the sportsman or woman _whose actions have most captured the public's imagination..._


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

The United Stand - Real Fan Opinion for Manchester United Fans
					






					theunitedstand.com
				






> Rashford later revealed that Sir Alex has announced that, in a joint fund of up to £2million created with his close friend Sir Michael Moritz, a British philanthropist, they will ‘match every pound’ of reader donations to FareShare through the Times appeal.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

dessiato said:


> My money is on Hamilton. I’m not a fan of his, but he has won 7 world championships. (Mainly due to having a car that is massively superior to the others rather than his genuine prowess, there’s a lot of drivers who could do as well driving his car)


Like Bottas?


----------



## dessiato (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Like Bottas?


I was thinking more like Seb, possibly Ricciardo, Kimi...


----------



## MrSki (Nov 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not like there's many other people knocking on the door after what has been a grim year for sport. BBC political bullshit again.
> 
> Maybe Lewis Hamilton, who has no personality and who left the country to avoid paying his taxes, will be more palatable to whoever decides these things.


He may be a boring tax dodging git from Stevenage but has been an icon for BLM in motor sport & elsewhere.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 28, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He may be a boring tax dodging git from Stevenage but has been an icon for BLM in motor sport & elsewhere.



He's just said A Thing about F1 and human rights, although whatever his concerns are on that score they're clearly not concerning enough for him to stop cashing the cheques.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, there's _probably _a space on the shortlist now. Tyson Fury tries to come off the list, with his usual good grace and self importance:








						BBC turns down Tyson Fury's request to be removed from Spoty shortlist
					

The BBC has turned down a demand from Tyson Fury to be taken off its Sports Personality of the Year award shortlist




					www.theguardian.com
				



Of course if they are sticking to their made up line that spoty is purely about performance in the last 12 months, they still can't add Rashford


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Well, there's _probably _a space on the shortlist now. Tyson Fury tries to come off the list, with his usual good grace and self importance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But managed one year to give it to Ryan Giggs in a year in which he would have normally failed both the sportsman and personality criteria


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Well, there's _probably _a space on the shortlist now. Tyson Fury tries to come off the list, with his usual good grace and self importance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very shrewd that by Fury.  He's successfully rebuilt his career, persona and image.  He doesn't need the past dragging up again for a worthless trophy.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 2, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Very shrewd that by Fury.  He's successfully rebuilt his career, persona and image.  He doesn't need the past dragging up again for a worthless trophy.


Particularly as he's back in the spotlight over performance enhancing drugs (allegedly, paying off the boar meat farmer mentioned in the link).  Very impressed how he came back from his addictions and he's certainly the best heavyweight in the world, probably by some distance. There's certainly a bit more maturity from him now as well, but he's still a cunt.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 2, 2020)

I still chuckle at Fury, having just won world heavyweight championship the first time round asked Lennox Lewis to hold his drink while he did his karaoke piece.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 2, 2020)

donate 85% of his wages to the cause would leave him with how much per week?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2020)

Humberto said:


> donate 85% of his wages to the cause would leave him with how much per week?


Perhaps, but is that the real issue?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> donate 85% of his wages to the cause would leave him with how much per week?


Oh fuck off will you. Would you also like him to self flagellate? Maybe he should raise his game to self immolation? 
There's a thread somewhere asking if Labour will ever win another election. If they don't, this is why.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2020)

He earns 180k a week, I've more sympathy for others. So you fuck off.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2020)

Shut the fuck up now haven't you?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 4, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Not trying to draw too direct a parallel, but kids going hungry in 2020 brings Gil Scott Heron to mind:




of the multitude of analogies and examples - it has to be that whining man?

let’s have it right, Rashy is doing the right thing, but he took the MBE ffs


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 4, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope. I have enough, why should I want more?
> 
> My point is that the players of Man Utd could fund the £15m and never miss it. Much less expensive to make political points of course.



he’s not completely wrong though is he?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Shut the fuck up now haven't you?


No, in the four minutes between your reply and your subsequent reply, I was having a brandy and a wank, but I'm back now, so.... 
What have you done for anyone else lately? How have you helped homeless or hungry people? 
Don't rush, I already know the answer.
Quick to judge others...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah, he's doing more to help people than I ever have or ever will, but he's not doing enough!
Wankers!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> He earns 180k a week, I've more sympathy for others. So you fuck off.


No, you fuck off, you wastrel.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, in the four minutes between your reply and your subsequent reply, I was having a brandy and a wank, but I'm back now, so....
> What have you done for anyone else lately? How have you helped homeless or hungry people?
> Don't rush, I already know the answer.
> Quick to judge others...



I honestly thought we got on to some degree. Rashford though stuck his head above the parapet really. So yes credit/respect to him. It was a stupid thing to say is all. I mean if you can't stand me, ok, but you are wrong saying you 'know the answer'. You don't.

Now you are saying I'm a 'wastrel', selfish or whatever, I've been on disability benefits since 2012 unable to work. It would take me decades to save (although there's nothing leftover to save) what football players get in a week. I _am_ an arse, and people don't generally like me, that's true. It's not fishing for sympathy or whatever. But I've been consistent in my crititicism of obscene inequality. I've criticised Liverpool players along the same lines. The likes of Rashford, Craig Bellamy as well (others too I'm sure) make a difference, for young men to do that takes some quality that we need more of.


----------



## gosub (Dec 7, 2020)

Kids eat free in all cafe's in Asda. No adult meal needs to be purchased. Tier 2 can eat in, Tier 3 is take out only


----------



## klang (Dec 7, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was thinking more like Seb, possibly Ricciardo, Kimi...


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 13, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> School meals hero *Marcus Rashford* ‘_most trolled’ Premier League footballer_ ....



Now:

Mural honouring Marcus Rashford has been vandalised with offensive graffiti


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 14, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Now:
> 
> Mural honouring Marcus Rashford has been vandalised with offensive graffiti



Shocking. No hairs, veins or spunk. Gerry1time will be most irate.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 14, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shocking. No hairs, veins or spunk. Gerry1time will be most irate.





It is interesting to note, that as our nation slides inexorably towards a new future as a land almost entirely divorced from our nearest neighbours, perhaps more separate than we have been for many thousands of years, a new yet self-imposed storegga slide if you will, our depictions of big veiny cocks with all spunk coming out the end are at once already beginning to diverge from the standards long shared with our continental confreres. 

One only has to look back at the nascent beginnings of our Roman influenced ancestry, where big tummy bananas of exacting length and often mirthful girth were inscribed uniformly from the Tiber to the Tyne, and all points inbetween. Through then to the cruder and more debased pork swords and purple headed warriors of the dark ages and Anglo-Saxons, since profoundly rescued by Da Vinci in the renaissance, whose exacting anatomical observations gave us both the three hairs eminating from each clockweight, and the sadly now long forgotten banjo string, often relatively insignificant in size, yet always perfectly conformed to the golden ratio of the wider work. 

On such scholarly foundations were indeed based the initial discussions of our nation's union with the early Europe, a movement founded on the idea of ever closer integration of veinyness, pube curlage and shaft bend. Indeed, if it hadn't of been for Margaret Thatcher fighting Britain's case so strongly throughout the 1980's, and the Blair government continuing her legacy (in the face, so to speak, of Gordon Brown), then it is unlikely that our standards would still include the classic three lines eminating from the crown, given Jacques Delors' desire to do away with any reference to sticky white love piss in a quid pro quo for the abolition of the reference to a herman gelmet. As the iron lady once said, "Every Prime Minister needs a Willie with all spunk coming out the end", although the quotation was often in practice truncated for publication. 

Returning thus to the piece at hand, we can see how rapidly standards crumble once free of their legislative bounds. The work is but a mere three loops, crudely and quickly drawn, pointed at a mouth, perhaps exploring ideas of getting a quick chewie off of your new special friend at 2am whilst waiting for the last bus home. At once evocative of the reality of such a meagre scene, the work lacks a visible climax, the three dotted lines are startlingly absent, and it is simultaneously disappointing, flaccid and limp, as if resigned to its fate forging a solitary furrow through life, replete with uncertainties of its future, confusion around its past, and a desperate attempt to remember what her name is. An alegory from our departure from Europe if ever one were to be found.

But yet at once is there not within this work the potential seeds of a new beginning for the field of big veiny cocks with all spunk coming out the end? The artist has, through the usage of three simple loops, evocatively suggested the new triumvirate of power within this very nation; The Commons, The Lords and the Supreme Court. Is not the simplicity of the piece thus a call to arms for the simplicity of a new nation, stripped of its European bureaucracy, now free to forge its own path and draw tallywhackers in any way it may see fit? One may at this point reflect however on the true nature of the European Union, and its own triumvirate of the Parliament, Commission and Court of Justice. Perhaps, just perhaps, the artist is pointing a way back to a more standardised future, where Britain and continental Europe shall once more realise that more unites us than divides us, and one day be reunited through the medium of crudely scrawled purple headed womb brooms jizzing all baby batter and that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2020)

tldr


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 17, 2020)

Humberto said:


> donate 85% of his wages to the cause would leave him with how much per week?



Young Rashford's mother reminds us of how it was once was for their family: 

Marcus Rashford's mum: _'Sometimes we didn't even have bread in the house'_


----------



## xenon (Dec 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> tldr



is brilliant, needs more likes.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 17, 2020)

Nothing to see here, move on etc... Unicef to feed hungry children in UK for first time in 70-year history | Food poverty | The Guardian


----------



## dessiato (Dec 17, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> Nothing to see here, move on etc... Unicef to feed hungry children in UK for first time in 70-year history | Food poverty | The Guardian


This makes me so fucking angry. How can the 6th richest nation on earth treat children so badly? I’m not even going to start on the others, the homeless, the hungry, who also need help and assistance.

When the Tories blame previous governments, how do they not see their own culpability since they’ve been in power for ten years? (it’s because they are self serving, greedy cunts)


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 21, 2020)

For information:

Marcus Rashford: Feeding Britain's Children - inside his campaign to tackle child hunger

*Marcus Rashford: Feeding Britain's Children will be televised on BBC One on Monday 21 December 2020 at 7.00 p.m.*


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

What a wonderful bloke he is. The docu is well worth watching if perhaps not as good as it could have been:



> The documentary showed Rashford chatting and laughing with his family; his Zoom calls with MPs and supermarket CEOs; his meetings with underprivileged families. Throughout, he came across as a straightforward, soft-spoken, often funny young man, with the fire reserved for his tweets and letters. His bond with his mum Melanie was particularly strong. She spoke frankly about the struggles she had faced to put food on the table, working multiple jobs, and both seemed delighted to see each other so much now, in such different circumstances – she is head of his fan club and they were often together in the film, hugging and giggling conspiratorially.
> 
> Rashford’s connection with the young people he met seemed genuine – fist-bumping them, asking how they felt when their parents struggled to buy food. “It’s very upsetting seeing my mum upset, and thinking ‘how’s she going to give us this meal today?’,” said one boy, who has offered to clean windows and do other odd jobs to try to help his family out with money.
> 
> ...











						Marcus Rashford: Feeding Britain’s Children
					

Documentary about footballer Marcus Rashford's campaign for free school meals.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2020)

Heart's and minds 









						Calderdale councillor condemned for 'can't feed, don't breed' comment
					

Independent Roger Taylor was responding to a union email calling for school meals support.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Dec 24, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Heart's and minds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bad must he be that even the conservatives don't want him?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 24, 2020)

_"Your children should starve because I think you shouldn't have reproduced"_

I'm hoping that they don't mean to eugenicist, and that they are just massively ignorant due to living a priviliged life, but it's been one of those years.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 24, 2020)

My local council. Had to walk away from the comments on the local fb page yesterday


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 24, 2020)

NoXion said:


> _"Your children should starve because I think you shouldn't have reproduced"_
> 
> I'm hoping that they don't mean to eugenicist, and that they are just massively ignorant due to living a priviliged life, but it's been one of those years.



Such a pity that it's not yet politically possible to starve him while being forced to build new infrastructure.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 24, 2020)

I watched the doc on iplayer last night, he's had a massive impact and will go on to do more and bigger things by the look of it. He is calm, erudite and articulate - all things the Tories will hate in a young black man, as he's not beholden to them in any way whatsoever given his earnings. 

What really struck me was his focus on this issue, it is obviously something he cares deeply about given his experiences and he seems determined to speak up for those that cannot be heard otherwise. All power to him I say. Top fella.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 24, 2020)

He is my person of 2020. A proper role model for others. What he does with his 180K a week is his affair but I doubt he spunks it on bling. 

Top geezer.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

You 'doubt' he 'spunks it on bling'? So what do you think he does with it? I mean I didn't have to try:









						Rashford devastated after 'Rolex stolen from Trampoline centre'
					

The 18 year-old from Wythenshawe was at the Jump Nation centre at Trafford Park




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				












						Marcus Rashford's Amazing Car Collection Includes A £150k Camouflage Mercedes
					

There is a lot we know and love about Marcus Rashford MBE, but something that may have passed you by is the 23-year-old’s status as…




					www.thesportsman.com
				




Literally Rashford against the most obvious expensive watch, car type stories in google.

I mean you've only got to type in 'Rashford' and 'Mansion':









						Man Utd Prodigy Rashford Buys New Lavish Mansion Worth £1.85 million
					

Manchester United prodigy Marcus Rashford has bought a new lavish house after splurging a whooping £1.85 million.




					www.foottheball.com


----------



## MrSki (Dec 25, 2020)

So the watch  story was from 5 years ago? What he has done to highlight child poverty lets him off some shit. You just seem to have a problem with him.

Footballer earns loads of dosh for their 15 year career shocker. What should he spend his money on?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

You've lost. move on and don't embarras yourlself


----------



## MrSki (Dec 25, 2020)

Humberto said:


> You've lost. move on and don't embarras yourlself


Merry Christmas to you. Out of interest how much do you earn & apart from hair shirts what do you spend it on?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Rolex, mansion, fleet of cars.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Barely any effort.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2020)

Humberto said:


> You 'doubt' he 'spunks it on bling'? So what do you think he does with it? I mean I didn't have to try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've made your vital point now. So no need to repeat yourself any more.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

editor said:


> You've made your vital point now. So no need to repeat yourself any more.



What?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Vital points here


----------



## MrSki (Dec 25, 2020)

In the spirit of good will to all peeps I won't call you a complete cunt.  

Have a good one anyhow. Xxx


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Got had off as usual?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Yer better off banning me


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

You daft twats


----------



## Humberto (Dec 25, 2020)

Saint Marcus of by to let scam.


----------



## stdP (Dec 25, 2020)

Before you lay off the egg nog, can you please tell us what Saint Marcus _is_ allowed to spend his money on, and why other people with £2m houses are allowed to have opinions on infant malnutrition without criticism from you?


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Yer better off banning me


Yes I will. Take Christmas day.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 4, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> She has clearly done an outstanding job of bringing him up and looks very proud of her son





GarveyLives said:


> Young Rashford's mother reminds us of how it was once was for their family:
> 
> Marcus Rashford's mum: _'Sometimes we didn't even have bread in the house'_










(Source: as stated in image)​
The Guardian Footballer of the Year Marcus Rashford: _'My mum is everything'_


​


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2021)

The goverment contractor (Chartwells) is making a really nice profit out of this. It's been costed below:


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 11, 2021)

£30 for that is just out and out theft unless in came a stirling silver box rather than a cardboard one


----------



## MrSki (Jan 11, 2021)

This is going to blow up in their faces. It is a fucking disgrace. When you think Chartwells would be getting it cheaper from bulk buying. 
Poor fucking kids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2021)

No one should be profiting out of this. So fucking angry about this. We issue food parcels at work daily at the moment and would be embarrassed to offer that, even for a single person.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 12, 2021)

Some of the pictures of the food tweeted to rashford is shocking. Half a pepper, soggy tomatoes. The list goes on. This should be front page news.

The food parcels my Nan got in first lockdown were far superior. But then, old people vote I guess! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 12, 2021)

Twitter storm about it at the minute. Chartwells having their arse handed to them and initially thinking they could bluff it out with some customer care waffle (not to our normal standard etc) 

it’s a fuckingdisgrace and beyond insult


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

teqniq said:


> The goverment contractor (Chartwells) is making a really nice profit out of this. It's been costed below:




That's meant to last 10 days?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 12, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Twitter storm about it at the minute. Chartwells having their arse handed to them and initially thinking they could bluff it out with some customer care waffle (not to our normal standard etc)
> 
> it’s a fuckingdisgrace and beyond insult


You mean like this?



E2a and they have form:









						Catering firm slammed for charging primary school £11 for 'shameful' free meals
					

Catering firm says poor provision is due to food supply chain issues caused by coronavirus




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				




Also:



> Chartwells, part of Compass Group, whose recently departed Chairman, Paul Walsh, was a member of David Cameron's business advisory group and a Tory Party donor


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2021)

Neoliberal consolidator governments rarely pass up the opportunity to transfer wealth regressively from taxed labour to unearned corporate dividends. Turning poverty into profits makes complete sense to the psychopaths.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2021)

teqniq said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 248437
> 
> ...




Fucks sake, this company has staff on furlough as well as ripping off the public and poorest?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fucks sake, this company has staff on furlough as well as ripping off the public and poorest?


_triples all round_


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Jan 12, 2021)

Can I just remind you what our kids get at PRU. Posted upthread on Oct 22nd.



planetgeli said:


> Anyway, about this £15. Our FSM pupils get lunch which allegedly worth, or costs, £12.50 a week, £2.50 a day.
> 
> For your £2.50 you get:
> 
> ...



So this is nothing new. Yes, it's appaling. But yes, it's been happening as the norm for quite some time now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Jan 12, 2021)

Rashford: something 'going wrong' with free school meal deliveries
					

Footballer holds talks with catering firm after criticism of ‘unacceptable’ packages




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 248450



Any thoughts teuchter? Nothing to see here, move on. Not a whiff of corruption you feel?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2021)

Does anyone know what the lead campaign group is for keeping the + £20 Universal Credit level?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2021)

One key issue here is the 'opposition' stance on this; they'll bleat that the kids deserve better/the firms involved should do better, but they won't question the structural causes and privatised 'remedies' for very good reason.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Any thoughts teuchter? Nothing to see here, move on. Not a whiff of corruption you feel?


As I understand it, the criteria for "corruption" are:

company does work involving public money
some kind of connection between that company and the tory party can be found.

I expect you can find that for most large companies in the UK. So, sure, on that basis, there is widespread corruption everywhere.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone know what the lead campaign group is for keeping the + £20 Universal Credit level?



The Labour party.

Just kidding, obviously.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> One key issue here is the 'opposition' stance on this; they'll bleat that the kids deserve better/the firms involved should do better, but they won't question the structural causes and privatised 'remedies' for very good reason.



School catering was privatised under Blair IIRC.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> School catering was privatised under Blair IIRC.



Wasn't there something about "all schools must provide meals but we're also gutting school meal funding and canteens" at the time, or at best not providing the resources to allow all schools to have canteens?


----------



## Anju (Jan 12, 2021)

Did they give any reasons for not just giving people the £30, other than the 'they'll spend it on drugs and fags' line usually wheeled out in such circumstances?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m genuinely sickened by this appalling abuse and corruption. I’m so angry that it is difficult to find words


----------



## Santino (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> As I understand it, the criteria for "corruption" are:
> 
> company does work involving public money
> some kind of connection between that company and the tory party can be found.
> ...


This, but unironically.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I expect you can find that for most large companies in the UK. So, sure, on that basis, there is widespread corruption everywhere.



Yes. 

We call it lobbying to differentiate our good corruption from the bad corruption elsewhere.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 12, 2021)

So if your kids go hungry some cunt's making money from it.

I hate them so much. This is just _evil._


----------



## cybershot (Jan 12, 2021)

Anju said:


> Did they give any reasons for not just giving people the £30, other than the 'they'll spend it on drugs and fags' line usually wheeled out in such circumstances?



It would have cost a lot less to roll out that way as well, but I guess no-one's buddy gets rich that way!


----------



## NoXion (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> As I understand it, the criteria for "corruption" are:
> 
> company does work involving public money
> some kind of connection between that company and the tory party can be found.
> ...



Don't you think that the difference between £30 and the pitiful spread that people get for that money is an inexcusable piss-take? I mean just fucking look at that shit and honestly tell me that they are not being greedy profiteering cunts.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 12, 2021)

Bloodsucking parasitical vermin! Converting needed nutrition for starving kids into profits. Capitalism is barbarism


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> As I understand it, the criteria for "corruption" are:
> 
> company does work involving public money
> some kind of connection between that company and the tory party can be found.
> ...


You get a medal, comrade


----------



## NoXion (Jan 12, 2021)

Funny how you got right-wing cunts on Twitter who claim to be able to feed a family for a week on a fiver, yet when the supposedly more "efficient" and "competitive" private sector becomes involved, we get shit like this.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Don't you think that the difference between £30 and the pitiful spread that people get for that money is an inexcusable piss-take? I mean just fucking look at that shit and honestly tell me that they are not being greedy profiteering cunts.


This question is written to make it look like I have said that I think the pitiful spread is fine and nothing to see here.

Why's that?


----------



## NoXion (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> This question is written to make it look like I have said that I think the pitiful spread is fine and nothing to see here.
> 
> Why's that?



Because you're splitting hairs about whether this is corruption, when it should be fucking obvious that it is. This kind of tedious shit from you is mildly amusing when you pull it on non-serious threads, but when you do it in threads like this, it frankly makes you look like a bit of a cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Because you're splitting hairs about whether this is corruption, when it should be fucking obvious that it is. This kind of tedious shit from you is mildly amusing when you pull it on non-serious threads, but when you do it in threads like this, it frankly makes you look like a bit of a cunt.



Although I did draw him into it  apologies


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2021)

Emergency food parcels are now a legitimate profit making opportunity . Fuckers. How difficult would it be a for a government to actually use its vast resources and actually do this themselves rather than farming it out to carpetbagging cunts? Disgusting


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeh but market = competition = economies of scale = win


----------



## likesfish (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent compass an abusive email not much but hopefully they get loads


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

Honestly, I know we've already heaped all the praise and superlatives on him, but this bloody lad. Such admirable dedication and drive, but also really admire the way he conducts himself generally and articulates the issues. This isn't just "oooh, those poor kids, lets raise some money or something!", he understands and can talk about the details, what it really means, but still manages to do that simply and concisely. "Clinical", some might say 



Spoiler: Full Twitter thread


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Because you're splitting hairs about whether this is corruption, when it should be fucking obvious that it is. This kind of tedious shit from you is mildly amusing when you pull it on non-serious threads, but when you do it in threads like this, it frankly makes you look like a bit of a cunt.


In what way am I splitting hairs?

If you want to say that anything that involves a company that can be connected to individuals in the government is de facto corruption, fine. You can make general points about how procurement takes place, what influence lobbying has, and what the consequences are of a system where political parties can accept private funding. That's all fine too and I'd probably agree with most of it. But if you want to make an argument that in this specific instance, there is some kind of very specific corruption going on - for example, the company was knowingly chosen over others who would have been more competent or appropriate, as a result of some kind of direct intervention by someone to bypass the normal procedures (however inadequate those procedures might already be, by default) then surely you have to come up with some better evidence than something as generally applicable as "one of the owners is somehow connected to the government".

But, apparently, making a point about that kind of distinction is sufficient to justify making out that I've said something I haven't.

And anyway I came onto this thread to answer a question directed at me. The question (which also presupposed my answer) was a vague one about whether I thought there was a "whiff of corruption". So I answered it.


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2021)

And maybe a small point but calling them 'hampers' is obviously intended to convey a certain image. I'd say most people think of hampers as containing luxury food and treats so the complete opposite of what we're talking about here. FFS.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> And maybe a small point but calling them 'hampers' is obviously intended to convey a certain image. I'd say most people think of hampers as containing luxury food and treats so the complete opposite of what we're talking about here. FFS.


It is a small point, but absolutely indicative of the thought processes behind all these bloody things.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 12, 2021)

Anju said:


> Did they give any reasons for not just giving people the £30, other than the 'they'll spend it on drugs and fags' line usually wheeled out in such circumstances?


Some people will no doubt spend it on booze and fags but even so this argument is outdated Victorian moralising at its worst  My eldest daughter (who doesn't currently work) and her husband have 2 small children. My son-in-law's employer doesn't dictate how he spends his salary or give him part of it as food vouchers to stop him spending it on things they don't approve of. They just hand over the money and leave it at that. Why should benefit recipients be treated any differently and trusted less? The state can and should encourage good parenting and penalise bad but the benefit system is not the mechanism by which this should be achieved.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Why should benefit recipients be treated any differently and trusted less?


Because they haven't 'earned' it, basically. No job = must be something wrong with you and can't be trusted.


----------



## bimble (Jan 12, 2021)

What the fuck did they think would happen that people would open these boxes and be grateful and silent?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> What the fuck did they think would happen that people would open these boxes and be grateful and silent?


Either that, or they just didn't think about it at all, I would imagine.


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> What the fuck did they think would happen that people would open these boxes and be grateful and silent?


If only they knew their place...


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 12, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Because they haven't 'earned' it, basically. No job = must be something wrong with you and can't be trusted.


I would like to present Exhibit A into evidence M'Lud


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey, ain't saying any of this makes any sense...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

"Tourism"


----------



## MrSki (Jan 12, 2021)

For £3.50 you can get all this from a community hub. Think how far thirty quid would go.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

Another detail just reminded of on Twitter: some of the food is being packaged in _loose change bags,_ at least some of which appear to be used 

Firstly and most importantly that is _spectacularly_ unhygienic. I would always wash my hands after doing the banking at work because of how grimy my hands got.

Secondly though, "lol, you wanted money but we gave you food in money bags!". The fuck?!


----------



## flypanam (Jan 12, 2021)

Lets not forget they don't fuck over every kid or families

Their private school meals:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

More pictures


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 12, 2021)

Was just coming here to see if their private school meals had been posted yet, a few more:


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> What the fuck did they think would happen that people would open these boxes and be grateful and silent?


Yup. And if they weren't silent, then they were clearly insufficiently grateful, and should be punished. It's positively feudal.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2021)

So, if you want to know what to boycott, here's the "Operations" section of the Wikipedia page for Compass. There's quite a lot of choice: and they're obviously balls deep into the government cash cow.

_Compass Group Index_ is the parent/holding firm[10] and directly owns Compass Group.[21]
Compass Group owns the following brands and businesses: Kimco, Lackmann Culinary Services, Plural, All Leisure Hospitality, Bon Appétit Management Company,[22][23][24] Canteen Vending, Best Vendors Management, Chartwells, Crothall, DeltaFM, Eurest, Eurest Support Services (ESS), Grill and Co., Keith Prowse Corporate Hospitality, Levy Restaurants, LSS (Leisure Support Services) Facility Management, Medirest, Morrison Management Specialists, ICM,[16] DeltaFM,[25] Omega Security Services,[26] All Leisure Hospitality, Rapport,[27] Restaurant Associates,[28] Leith's, The Jockey Club Catering, Payne & Gunter, Instore, White Oaks, Steamplicity. 14Forty FM, 24, Fulfill, Foodbuy.[29][30][31] It also does cleaning, housekeeping, waste management, building operations, maintenance, gardening and outdoor services for schools and educational facilities.[32]
Compass Group operates several owned brands including Trattoria Pizza, Mondo Subs, (UK & USA) Grab&Co Food to go and Spice of Life (UK Hospitals) as well as operating *Costa Coffee*, *Subway*, *Papa John's Pizza*, Chick-Fil-A and Starbucks under license. Compass Group also operates several owned service systems including Steamplicity, and Trim Trax.[33]
*Eurest Support Services *(ESS) is the subsidiary specializing in harsh-environment/large-scale food service and facilities management. Its primary clients are military forces and other security services, UN conferences and some Blue Beret army rations, major defense contractors, and construction, mining, the UN and oil exploration and production facilities worldwide.[9][34][35][36][37]
Foodbuy is a foodservice procurement organization which operates in both North America and Europe, created after the acquisition of Acquire Services in 2015.[38] It was awarded a contract by the Department of Health and Social Care in 2018 to buy food on behalf of the NHS. About 10 staff are transferred from NHS Supply Chain.[39]
Integrated Cleaning Management is a major UK and Irish retail, leisure, health club industry, hotel and commercial cleaning firm[16] with 10,000 staff and 5,000 contracts as of 2014.[16] It sponsors the U.K.'s Springboard Charity Event.[16]
Medirest operates in the UK and provides services in retail and medical places. Medirest Retail Shops and Cafes runs In-shop Cafes.[40] It has several NHS contracts weld by A+ NHS cleaners clean hospitals,[41] Pulse Hospital porters, who are NHS Hospital porters[42][43] and Medirest Health Sector which do other tasks such as disposing of surgical waste, catering and cleaning.[44]
14forty is a UK wide facility management firm.[45]
(I bolded the brands that look like UK main street operations. That's the last cup of Costa coffee I drink, and I'll email them to say why)


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2021)

Important to acknowledge the dehumanising leg-work put into the legitimisation of profiting from child poverty:



Anyone else like to wipe that sneer off his thick head?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 12, 2021)

Dido Harding packs those boxes herself you ungrateful fucks.


----------



## bimble (Jan 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yup. And if they weren't silent, then they were clearly insufficiently grateful, and should be punished. It's positively feudal.



I just made the idiotic mistake of looking through the replies on Twitter to some of these photos of half a bendy carrot two raisins and a tin of beans, and there are loads of them just like that - it’s free, it’s only meant to be lunch, stop moaning, loads.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> I just made the idiotic mistake of looking through the replies on Twitter to some of these photos of half a bendy carrot two raisins and a tin of beans, and there are loads of them just like that - it’s free, it’s only meant to be lunch, stop moaning, loads.


Conveniently forgetting that this might be the only _cough_ "substantial" meal they get in a day. 

It's "check your privilege" really, isn't it? And it would appear that it's not just Eton-educated toffs that have no idea about how people on the breadline (clue is in the name) live. Come to that, I don't think I do, either but I am not under any illusions that I know just how it is...certainly not enough to sit in judgement on people.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Dido Harding packs those boxes herself you ungrateful fucks.


Well, she nicked a fuckload of carrots and facecloth bread along the way, from the look of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

For comparison, this is typical of the FSM boxes we give out (my local council):

(This is for one child for five days AFAIK)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

(Even that’s not quite adequate IMO)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2021)

From the BBC.



> The Prime Minister's official spokesman said: "We are aware of the images and clear that the contents of these food parcels are completely unacceptable.
> 
> "Food parcels should contain food that parents can use to make healthy lunches throughout the week," he added.
> 
> The Department for Education, which has clear guidelines for parcels, will *shortly be opening a similar voucher scheme to the one operational during the first school lockdown*, the spokesman added.


I honestly don't remember the voucher scheme from the first lockdown; is this a good thing?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2021)

Something else will be trending on Twitter tomorrow, nobody will be punished, in fact they are probably laughing they're heads off behind closed doors.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 12, 2021)

Delivered by Morrisons for £30


----------



## MrSki (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was just coming here to see if their private school meals had been posted yet, a few more:


The food cost of all of the above would not be that high.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

Don’t they have nutritionists advising at Chartwells? Clearly none, obv. 
There’s no excuse for this at all. Bring forth the guillotines


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

Perhaps the criteria for their choices for the FSM boxes, should be: ‘would this sate Gary Sambrook?’


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> *Don’t they have nutritionists advising at Chartwells*? Clearly none, obv.
> There’s no excuse for this at all. Bring forth the guillotines


When it's just for the plebs though, why bother?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> When it's just for the plebs though, why bother?


It should be a fucking legal requirement or at the very least a contractual obligation. I’d chuck the bosses in jail, personally


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It should be a fucking legal requirement or at the very least a contractual obligation. I’d chuck the bosses in jail, personally


Oh, I'm absolutely with you on that. This is one of the most shameful things I've seen in a very long time. Having to be forced to feed poor kids at a time of crisis then letting your cronies make some fucking huge profit by literally taking food away from hungry children. I'd string the fuckers up personally. Absolutely fucking despicable.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2021)

The best reaction to this would be to post that picture of the box up each and every time someone positively mentions outsourcing, privatization, PFI, internal markets, the need to involve private expertize to "fix" wasteful government or basically any of the nonsense that has wrecked this country's economy over the past forty years.   

It sums the situation up better than any well-written article, any impassioned speech, or in-depth report that I've seen or heard.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It should be a fucking legal requirement or at the very least* a contractual obligation*. I’d chuck the bosses in jail, personally


But when you look at the fuckwits running the government, do you think any of the wrote a spec for the meals?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2021)

The Tories would rather keep them 'just about' fed, that is in their view the correct impulse rather than to be seen as too 'generous' and 'rewarding failure' by adequately feeding hungry kids. The best part for them is that they can also profit from the misery they have caused whilst buffing themselves up that they are the workers/strivers/innovators, the ones with the moral fibre to 'make it' by e.g. exploiting hungry desperate families.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 12, 2021)

I can't help but notice how every single one of these so-called food hampers contains a tin of Heinz Baked Beans


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I can't help but notice how every single one of these so-called food hampers contains a tin of Heinz Baked Beans


probably the most nutritious meal in a can you can get tbf


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Delivered by Morrisons for £30


There's a veggie option as well


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 12, 2021)

agricola said:


> The best reaction to this would be to post that picture of the box up each and every time someone positively mentions outsourcing, privatization, PFI, internal markets, the need to involve private expertize to "fix" wasteful government or basically any of the nonsense that has wrecked this country's economy over the past forty years.



Let’s be honest. A lot of folk are less likely to be outraged about their money being funnelled into the pockets of Compass bosses and shareholders than they would be if the story was about feckless types pissing direct payments up the wall rather than using the scheme to feed their kids.

You are right about the need to highlight what’s happening here. The problem is that our collective capacity to call this out, to demand action, to force the government and its private sector pals onto the defensive has dimmed. A lot of people seem to be resigned to it. It’s become normalised. It’s become so embedded that some people just assume it’s normal and what the private sector does. Not just in terms of school dinners either; in every facet of the economy and our lives. See for example PPE contracts during the pandemic, see our public services, see the fabric on which communities fucked over rely on etc etc

Another shining achievement of neoliberalism and its hegemony over lives.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It should be a fucking legal requirement or at the very least a contractual obligation. I’d chuck the bosses in jail, personally



Jail's too good for them. You get three square meals in jail. Leave them on some godforsaken rock in the north sea and let them eat seagull shit.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

There’s not even any meat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> There’s not even any meat.


They tend not to issue it as it’s perishable and they need to cater for everyone


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They tend not to issue it as it’s perishable and they need to cater for everyone


It makes sense. No corn beef or some such.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

Some of these pics on social media must be fake, surely?
This one, for example:


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I can't help but notice how every single one of these so-called food hampers contains a tin of Heinz Baked Beans



These for sure aren't Heinz, though I've seen quite a few pics with the Fray Bentos Meatballs aswell.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They tend not to issue it as it’s perishable and they need to cater for everyone


I got that and spam in my April/may govt shielding boxes...


I'm due another this week if all the referrals happen 

But I've just finished the typhoo from the last one., So it wasn't all bad.  The tins of meaty stuff is going to somewhere useful once shielding stops again.

There was properly odd stuff in the boxes! A litre of burger king scrambled egg mix with a same day use by date; shedloads of cheap white carbs I can't eat, mouldy carrots and iirc a few biscuits
.

I will l update you all on what the next delight contains, if it happens, even though it's not fsm related exactly...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

The company says the cost is actually £10.50 and not £30.









						Rashford: Free school meals firm apologises over small parcel
					

Marcus Rashford says "we must do better" after raising concerns about free school meals packages.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




_So, teuchter, you're saying that what was offered was totally adequate and you don't care if children starve to death?_


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> There’s not even any meat.



Skipping meat for a meal won't kill you.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Skipping meat for a meal won't kill you.


So that hamper is good value in that case then?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> So that hamper is good value in that case then?



Erm, no...  I didn't say that.  There are plenty of criticisms that could be made about the pictured boxes, but not sure lack of meat in itself is a valid one.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Skipping meat for a meal won't kill you.



What’s your point?


----------



## Anju (Jan 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Some people will no doubt spend it on booze and fags but even so this argument is outdated Victorian moralising at its worst  My eldest daughter (who doesn't currently work) and her husband have 2 small children. My son-in-law's employer doesn't dictate how he spends his salary or give him part of it as food vouchers to stop him spending it on things they don't approve of. They just hand over the money and leave it at that. Why should benefit recipients be treated any differently and trusted less? The state can and should encourage good parenting and penalise bad but the benefit system is not the mechanism by which this should be achieved.



Absolutely. Also, just giving people random food and presumably expecting them to be grateful is wrong. I was just posting because I was curious whether they had tried to explain or justify the pointless insertion of a profiteering business  between the funding and intended recipients.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> What’s your point?



That meat isn't a necessary component of a meal, and not providing meat is not in itself a crime.  It's healthier to eat little or no meat, providing the other components of your diet are good.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some of these pics on social media must be fake, surely?
> This one, for example:
> View attachment 248582



You'd think it would be cheaper to give a kid a whole onion that to pay someone to chop onions into quarters and wrap them in cling film. Similarly opening tins of tuna and decanting them into cash bags.

Who even knows though. Nothing's so awful that it's beneath the standards of outsourcing companies.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> That meat isn't a necessary component of a meal, and not providing meat is not in itself a crime.  It's healthier to eat little or no meat, providing the other components of your diet are good.



Got ya👍


----------



## Anju (Jan 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was just coming here to see if their private school meals had been posted yet, a few more:



Would be interesting to know what they charge for these compared to state school meals.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2021)

Anju said:


> Would be interesting to know what they charge for these compared to state school meals.


probably similar


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The company says the cost is actually £10.50 and not £30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at £10.50 (assuming its true)  there's still a markup of 200% (even more since caterers will get bulk discounts) and I can't believe distribution doubles the cost either. Two further points. Firstly as a father of 4 I can assure you that wouldn't have fed any of mine for very long when they were little (especially Son who could eat like a carthorse).  I wouldn't think that's acceptable for mine so I don't think anyone else should accept it either. Secondly apparently the woman who started this was entitled to £30 worth of food vouchers which she hasn't got. She's got £5.22 worth of stuff, Chartwell's have got £5.28 (more than her) and she has been fiddled out of £19.50. Whichever way you try and gloss over it, cheating kids out of meals is about as low as you can get.


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> From the BBC.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't remember the voucher scheme from the first lockdown; is this a good thing?


It was a bit fiddly - the school have to email a voucher, then you'd have to go to the voucher website and put in a code, select a supermarket, then they email you another voucher to take to the supermarket.  It wasn't all supermarkets - no Aldi or Lidl iirc - and you have to use it at a checkout rather than self service or online.  

I had an email from my kid's school this evening saying they're no longer doing the hampers and will be switching to vouchers, but it's a very last minute decision so please give them a few days.  And if your child is expecting a free lunch in school tomorrow please send a packed lunch if you can as they're not sure what the food situation will be.


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2021)

Also, the entitlement to free lunches seems to be for everyone who gets infant universal school meals (like me as I have a 6 year old) as well as those who get income based free school meals.  When the school was offering hampers of food you needed to go and collect I didn't ask for one as we don't need it, but if they're offering vouchers I will take one.  I wonder if the whole hamper idea was due to them wanting to keep the take up as low as possible.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some of these pics on social media must be fake, surely?
> This one, for example:
> View attachment 248582



_copied from fb_



*You may have seen on social media some of the “hampers” that outsourced private providers have supplied for children on Free School Meals.*
_*
This top photo is one particularly bad example the bottom photo is what Labour-run Leeds City Council’s in-house service Catering Leeds provide. 

We get £11.70 per child for this, to provide a replacement for 5 days worth of school meals.
*_
*Privatisation and outsourcing ￼doesn’t work.*


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

Thora said:


> Also, the entitlement to free lunches seems to be for everyone who gets infant universal school meals (like me as I have a 6 year old) as well as those who get income based free school meals.  When the school was offering hampers of food you needed to go and collect I didn't ask for one as we don't need it, but if they're offering vouchers I will take one.  I wonder if the whole hamper idea was due to them wanting to keep the take up as low as possible.



You could have collected it(if it was convenient) and gifted it to somebody.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

How come some councils are doing it in house and some aren't? Does each council decide whether it's going to outsource or not?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> How come some councils are doing it in house and some aren't? Does each council decide whether it's going to outsource or not?



Assume it's based on what budgets been cut or where they can grift cash from.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2021)

Probably to do with whether the schools in question are still under local authority control or academies too I'd imagine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You'd think it would be cheaper to give a kid a whole onion that to pay someone to chop onions into quarters and wrap them in cling film. Similarly opening tins of tuna and decanting them into cash bags.
> 
> Who even knows though. Nothing's so awful that it's beneath the standards of outsourcing companies.


The brutality is the point.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Assume it's based on what budgets been cut or where they can grift cash from.


The screenshot above suggests that Leeds council gets paid per meal produced, same as the private suppliers.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The screenshot above suggests that Leeds council gets paid per meal produced, same as the private suppliers.


the way this stuff operates varies by council - some still have in-house catering, some have farmed it all out altogether, some have _innovative _part-private-part-public stuff going on, and sell these services to other councils. The budget per child will come from the DfE and will be the same whatever though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The brutality is the point.



This is what makes me think it actually could be real. It's a hell of a message to give to a person with a still-unformed idea of themselves, the world and their place in it: 'you're not worth a whole carrot'.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The screenshot above suggests that Leeds council gets paid per meal produced, same as the private suppliers.


The top portion of that screenshot that I posted is clearly not real. 

I’m still yet to see where it was posted originally.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is what makes me think it actually could be real. It's a hell of a message to give to a person with a still-unformed idea of themselves, the world and their place in it: 'you're not worth a whole carrot'.



Literally just said that to my OH. What a way to highlight that you’re seen as shit and unimportant in the world. Every child matters... except of course they don’t. 😡😔


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> the way this stuff operates varies by council - some still have in-house catering, some have farmed it all out altogether, some have _innovative _part-private-part-public stuff going on, and sell these services to other councils. The budget per child will come from the DfE and will be the same whatever though.


It seems to me that the councils are failing in a big way if they are outsourcing stuff and then not checking that what gets delivered actually meets the spec. No excuse for the contractor to try and under-deliver but that's what's going to happen if no one's keeping an eye on them.

Whether it's outsourced or not is a bit of a red herring, if it's the case that each council manages the process either way.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It seems to me that the councils are failing in a big way if they are outsourcing stuff and then not checking that what gets delivered actually meets the spec. No excuse for the contractor to try and under-deliver but that's what's going to happen if no one's keeping an eye on them.
> 
> Whether it's outsourced or not is a bit of a red herring, if it's the case that each council manages the process either way.


There could be a lot of reasons why this hasn't been managed well by some councils - lots of schools (academies and free schools - a huge chunk of the school estate) will have their own direct contracts and it won't go through the councils at all. 

Plus this is a new and hastily organised service, arranged at a week's notice in the middle of a pandemic - staff will be off sick, isolating, working from home.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 12, 2021)

The are the contractor for school meals. They know what the legal requirements are. It is fair to expect that they would have provided ‘hampers’ (that sounds like they’re full of lovely treats, not half a can of tuna in a coin bag) which were in accordance with government guidelines. 

I haven’t read the whole long thread so apologies if this has been posted but this is what is supposed to be included.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2021)

I tell you, they give their dogs steak, and hungry children dry tuna flakes in a coin bag, and think themselves jolly good chaps for doing so.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 12, 2021)

I do wonder if the one with a half tomato, and tuna in a coin bag is actually an honest attempt by the recipient to show a “per child” picture, because they have two kids? Not because I’m surprised by the content or volume of food, but just because the tomato would likely look totally mashed if it had been sent out sliced open.  Also coin bags might well be what you end up resorting to if you’re skint, whereas they do seem more unlikely to have been used anywhere that’s doing loads of these packages.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2021)

There's probably something in that Spanglechick tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

The whole thing is shit. 

There are logistical costs and other overheads to factor in. However the company have bulk buying trade discounts so using the 'cost at Asda' comparison is also a bit vague. 

If I was buying potatoes for 5,000 people the cost would be a damn sight lower.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I opened tenders for suppliers for school meals a million years ago in my procuring council admin job. I think one went to The Potato Man ™


Can't remember if it was open or closed or competitive or (other) tender.


But yeah, this doesn't all sound like best value is being applied...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

What would happen if I volunteered to do shopping for a vulnerable person and after being given £30 from them to do it I bought £5 worth of shite and pocketed the rest? 

Hopefully I’d be arrested and charged with theft.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What would happen if I volunteered to do shopping for a vulnerable person and after being given £30 from them to do it I bought £5 worth of shite and pocketed the rest?
> 
> Hopefully I’d be arrested and charged with theft.



Depends how many people you did it to. 

Just the one and yep it's theft; do it to a few thousand and the rules seem to change.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 13, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Whether it's outsourced or not is a bit of a red herring, if it's the case that each council manages the process either way.


Of course what we need is an OfMeal to ensure _good standards_ and _fairness, _all those other regulators of former public services do such good job.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What would happen if I volunteered to do shopping for a vulnerable person and after being given £30 from them to do it I bought £5 worth of shite and pocketed the rest?
> 
> Hopefully I’d be arrested and charged with theft.



5 quid is the figure getting tossed around but it's clearly a lot less than thar in many cases.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What would happen if I volunteered to do shopping for a vulnerable person and after being given £30 from them to do it I bought £5 worth of shite and pocketed the rest?
> 
> Hopefully I’d be arrested and charged with theft.


Donate a £5 of it to the local Conservative Club


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 13, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Donate a £5 of it to the local Conservative Club


I fear they'd miss the irony and just see more free cash


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2021)

Does this mean the government is abandoning the boxes and just giving vouchers instead? Think so. U turn number 789 then


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

I know he's been helped and supported by an army of people and his achievements have only been made possible by the hard work and campaigning of the past, but how much worse would things be for parents if Rashford hadn't got involved?  It's hard to think of any single person who achieved such incredible results so quickly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2021)

Clever from Johnson this. By using Rashford like this he pretty much ensures that any Labour criticism is ignored by media and makes them look ineffective and irrelevant.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Clever from Johnson this. By using Rashford like this he pretty much ensures that any Labour criticism is ignored by media and makes them look ineffective and irrelevant.




Yup, that's exactly what he's doing.

It's just shown on the news that that Johnson said in the House of Commons _to_ Starmer, that Rashford is doing a better job of holding the government to account than Starmer is.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Yup, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> It's just shown on the news that that Johnson said in the House of Commons _to_ Starmer, that Rashford is doing a better job of holding the government to account than Starmer is.




Perhaps it would help if the leader of Her Majesty's opposition wasn't a tory?


----------



## Thora (Jan 13, 2021)

I just had my lunch voucher emailed to me.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Clever from Johnson this. By using Rashford like this he pretty much ensures that any Labour criticism is ignored by media and makes them look ineffective and irrelevant.



TBF he really doesn't have to work very hard to do that, they're doing a pretty good job of it on their own.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm no Corbynite, but for a while under him Labour remembered the meaning of the word opposition. Seems they've forgotten again. :-(


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What would happen if I volunteered to do shopping for a vulnerable person and after being given £30 from them to do it I bought £5 worth of shite and pocketed the rest?
> 
> Hopefully I’d be arrested and charged with theft.


I got a trussell trust box today, instead of a shielding one.

Blimey.

This is the danger zone. I love that bath salts are in there x





All if it but especially This ^ made me cry in a good way


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I got a trussell trust box today, instead of a shielding one.


Still got baked beans in it


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Still got baked beans in it


Yep, I thought if this thread and cackled when I saw them 

They're being rehomed; I've got loads of Heinz low sugar beans in 


Oooooooooooooo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I will report this post to check it's not disruptive or taken as unintended.

Heartfelt appreciation to the trussell trust from someone who in the past begged for fags and a pint on the recycle your stuff thread (thank you again Crispy )

I think I'm learning from past mistakes without reminders a bit faster than I used to. Sorry I'm a bit/lot much.

I decided yesterday when I had a small personal £££ disaster to try not to ask for help from anyone except my housing support worker. She made all the magic happen, and it arrived while I was zooming a vicar , giving him full on context about my last 41 years in Tufty language, and he understood completely. I got overexcited and put my phone on airplane Mode with my face 


I spent all day not worrying about anything, after a really nice thing happening last night, which bled over inappropriately onto the bandwidth thread - lesson learned.


I have had a nice sit down and a cup of tea and all my diabetes meds, had my first fag of the day without even nicotine patches (my neighbour magicked up half a packet for the one I lent her last year).
I hope this is an alright tribute to the trussell trust - I don't twitter and I'm not sure they would understand no context Tufty as well as people on here seem to.


I meant crackers squirrel  blame the nicotine rush and cortisol Oddness.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Still got baked beans in it


Not sure what the problem with baked beans is.  They're reasonably nutritious and most people eat them.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not sure what the problem with baked beans is.  They're reasonably nutritious and most people eat them.


Love them myself though I tend to find when I eat them it's best to plan ahead so I will be outdoors for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 13, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I do wonder if the one with a half tomato, and tuna in a coin bag is actually an honest attempt by the recipient to show a “per child” picture, because they have two kids? Not because I’m surprised by the content or volume of food, but just because the tomato would likely look totally mashed if it had been sent out sliced open.  Also coin bags might well be what you end up resorting to if you’re skint, whereas they do seem more unlikely to have been used anywhere that’s doing loads of these packages.



I don't think it can be that, because schools don't distribute one box for two children. But it does look more extreme than the other pictures.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2021)

Peak bitterness has been reached:


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 13, 2021)

agricola said:


> Peak bitterness has been reached:




Oh I'm sure they can peak a bit higher yet.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Oh I'm sure they can peak a bit higher yet.



If they win the league, probably.


----------



## campanula (Jan 13, 2021)

agricola said:


> Peak bitterness has been reached:



 Good assist (made the goal). Tory  hacks - fuck'em


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> I'm no Corbynite, but for a while under him Labour remembered the meaning of the word opposition. Seems they've forgotten again. :-(



yes, but the snag is most of them were opposing the party leader, not the tories


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 13, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> I'm no Corbynite, but for a while under him Labour remembered the meaning of the word opposition. Seems they've forgotten again. :-(



I think what it boils down to is the only way for anyone not Conservatives to even get tabloid coverage is to be a literal Troyskist or Stalinist so the media can run odious attack adverts. All the politely worded requests and questions at PMQ's in the world just get ignored incase people listen to the opposition otherwise.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 14, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I don't think it can be that, because schools don't distribute one box for two children. But it does look more extreme than the other pictures.


Divided to show one week?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 14, 2021)

agricola said:


> Peak bitterness has been reached:




The Barclay brother really is a cunt


----------



## scifisam (Jan 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Divided to show one week?



Yeah, that might be it, since they're sending out two weeks' worth at once (well, in at least some areas they are).


----------



## nyxx (Jan 14, 2021)

Jack Monroe has been posting up photos of these which have been sent to their inbox. Jack was somewhat sceptical of just how awful they looked but they’ve had number of different ppl sending in photos featuring the same grim stuff.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2021)

reckon those rumours that Cummings is still working for Johnson must be true.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2021)

Johnson needs to dig in really hard this time, no backing down until he's repeatedly said that he'll never back down.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 248887
> 
> reckon those rumours that Cummings is still working for Johnson must be true.


Cunts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2021)

Fairs fair, he’s not treating poor kids any differently to any of his own


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 248887
> 
> reckon those rumours that Cummings is still working for Johnson must be true.



Hold the fuck on. What is going on here? I specifically remember Johnson promising meals through lockdown, including holidays. I remarked on it when he said it ("I see the Rashford clause is in there"). 



> The row over half-term meals appeared to have caught No 10 off guard. Asked whether the voucher scheme would continue through half-term, the prime minister’s press secretary, Allegra Stratton, said: “That’s my understanding.”



And it seems she heard it too.

So where has this come from?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2021)

It's councils providing the meals during half term rather than the Schools as is currently, according to this.









						Row over half term free school meals plan
					

The government defends its plan to switch to a grant scheme to feed children at half term.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 248887
> 
> reckon those rumours that Cummings is still working for Johnson must be true.


i think you'll find johnson's just as much as a shit now as he was then. don't make out cummings made johnson worse.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find johnson's just as much as a shit now as he was then. don't make out cummings made johnson worse.


true dat


----------



## teqniq (Jan 14, 2021)

This is just adding insult to injury


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2021)

I am at the point where I think this deliberate now.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 15, 2021)

BBC news saying BoJo looking at the matter and will respond in time. 

Means he's trying to see who can be blamed for it and how it can be spun to minimize the shit for the Con party


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I am at the point where I think this deliberate now.



Tbf Johnson's trying to create some opposition as there doesn't appear to be any from Starmer and co.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

An important reminder about some of the reasons why there are so many hungry children in tory Britain requiring 'star' advocates:


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Clever from Johnson this. By using Rashford like this he pretty much ensures that any Labour criticism is ignored by media and makes them look ineffective and irrelevant.



You don't need to make much of an effort to make Labour look ineffective and irrelevant.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2021)

Thora said:


> I just had my lunch voucher emailed to me.


Can you print off a few hundred?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2021)

Seems a bit short notice


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2021)

Schools have to register before midday Sunday? 

That communication was sent Saturday. Hope there were direct communications made earlier than this.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 17, 2021)

What a lovely tribute.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)

I just told this cash-in lot to fuck off 


> Marcus Rashford is leading the charge against food poverty, The EverLearner is leading the charge on fighting the digital divide.
> 
> On 8th January, The EverLearner set up a £10k fund from their own pockets which teachers could apply to help their most disadvantaged children during lockdown. Within just one day the entirety of the fund had been distributed to teachers. With 1.8 million children still without access to digital devices despite the government’s laptop scheme, The EverLearner have set up a GoFundMe page with the aim of raising £50,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2021)

Popcorn ready...


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2021)

editor said:


> I just told this cash-in lot to fuck off


Are they on the level or just someone trying to cash in? It's hard to tell from the link. I've done my bit anyway. Mrs Q brother's kids are doing their exams this year, nephew will be doing his A Levels and his sister her GCSE's. They only have one laptop at home for the whole family but Mrs Q and I have bought them 2 Chromebooks. Or more accurately Mrs Q bought them 2 Chromebooks and told me after the event that I owed her for one of them. I did wonder why she kept asking about the difference between them and a Windows laptop but failed to twig on.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Popcorn ready...



Put a bowl aside for me this promises to be good, I really can't see how ANYONE believes they could defend fiddling the parents of hungry children out of food for their kids.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Put a bowl aside for me this promises to be good, I really can't see how ANYONE believes they could defend fiddling the parents of hungry children out of food for their kids.


Has she said what it is yet? I couldn't see it on the thread.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2021)

Interesting:



and it is indeed the case:









						OWLSTONE LIMITED | ICIJ Offshore Leaks Database
					

Panama Papers Entity: OWLSTONE LIMITED




					offshoreleaks.icij.org
				




I suppose I am mostly not surprised by this.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's hardly out of character for them...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Popcorn ready...



More detals below:


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2021)

sounds despicable but no actual details yet?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> sounds despicable but no actual details yet?


She goess into more detail below that tweet.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2021)

Need more though on:

"4. Even after knowing that this was all on them, they continued to slate me behind my back. As I was doing my very best, to move the situation forward, they were doing their very best, to screw me over and avoid responsibility, while pretending to me they could change."

Not doubting her though, just interested in the details.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2021)

Firm slammed over free school meal scandal is locked in £113million tax bill row
					

EXCLUSIVE: Catering giant Compass, whose offshoot Chartwells was last week attacked for sending paltry meal packages to hungry families, is fighting a tax bill after the European Commission ruled it was illegally given state aid by the UK Government



					www.mirror.co.uk
				



Wankers


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2021)

Disgusting 









						Rashford racially abused on social media
					

Manchester United forward Marcus Rashford says he was subjected to "humanity and social media at its worst" after receiving racist abuse on Saturday night.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2021)

He really is a wonderfully dignified human being


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2021)

Does carry himself with a lot of class. patience and humanity for a young man in a position of huge wealth and status.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 31, 2021)

An exceptional man. Now if only he didn't play for Man U...


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2021)

Man United, please


----------



## dessiato (Jan 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Man United, please


I resisted the temptation to put ManUre.

To be honest, I'm not a fan of theirs, obviously, but don't really care that much.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't follow the reds much either these days, though was at Old Trafford every other week and at more than a few away games in me yoof back in the 70s. Still, it never leaves you. And I fucking hate the expression "Man U". As for "Man Ure" oh, how we laff... but at least it gives us an nice indication of the bitterness of those who say it


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I resisted the temptation to put ManUre.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not a fan of theirs, obviously, but don't really care that much.


maybe not the thread for partisan shit then...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2021)

If Old Bill really want they can find out who’s put these messages up, odds on the fuckwits used their real names, but there is no way these cunts have covered their tracks in any meaningful way so they can and should be done for it, same as rape threats to MPs and so on, about time this shit was stamped out.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2021)

Be fair though, every time it happens the FA says it's going to crack down.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> maybe not the thread for partisan shit then...


You are right. My apologies. He is a person whose campaigning I admire. It was supposed to be a throwaway comment. But I understand it was inappropriate here.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2021)

DfE awards new contract to firm behind England school meals voucher fiasco
					

Gavin Williamson’s department will have paid £615m to the French company despite warnings about its capacity to deliver




					www.theguardian.com
				




Eat your heart out Marcus Rashford. Another £190 million contract taking their nice little earner to £615 million since the start of the pandemic. 

'Limited evidence of their capacity to deliver'.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2021)

omg edenred. I don't know anyone who has any involvement with the administration side of fsm vouchers who doesn't loathe them.

on the other hand the local schemes that various councils have set up for school holidays have largely worked well. funny that.


----------



## A380 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 24, 2021)

> Footballer Marcus Rashford fights for free school meals




... and for books for children too ...

Marcus Rashford vows to reach _children who have never owned book_







*"Each chapter of the book will begin with a story from Rashford’s own life and cover topics such as the value of education, positive mentality, understanding culture and female role models."*​


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2021)

Is the book free?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Is the book free?


I don’t know. Let us know when you find out


----------



## Humberto (Mar 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t know. Let us know when you find out



What?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 25, 2021)

The book is £9.99 but you can get it from WH Smith or Waterstones for £4.99.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> The book is £9.99 but you can get it from WH Smith or Waterstones for £4.99.


And no doubt widely available in free libraries etc.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

editor said:


> And no doubt widely available in free libraries etc.


Such as still remain, after 10 years of Tory depredation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2021)

Humberto said:


> What?


It was an easy thing to find out


----------



## Humberto (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah alright.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

Really not sure what the point of this bickering is all about.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 25, 2021)

Not bickering am I? Was a nob head question though I admit.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



The really frightening thing is that people will believe her.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



What a disgusting piece of lying shit that woman is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2021)

She's talking about stuff that Labour councils have already been doing for years. Shameless.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The really frightening thing is that people will believe her.


The really, really frightening thing is that an awful lot of people won't even question her claims. A Government Minister said so, so it must be true. 

If anything was going to get me a bit rioty, it's having to endure this bullshit constantly, without the liars, cheats, and scumbags standing any chance at all of being held to account.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

editor said:


> And no doubt widely available in free libraries etc.


this is a 2021 publication, and at present the only library in the country which has a copy is the bl (and even that's not been fully processed yet). it will be weeks if not months before it is widely available as books don't magically appear on the shelves but have to be ordered, catalogued and processed.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this is a 2021 publication, and at present the only library in the country which has a copy is the bl (and even that's not been fully processed yet). it will be weeks if not months before it is widely available as books don't magically appear on the shelves but have to be ordered, catalogued and processed.


Yes. And? I don't think anyone expects new books to instantly land in every library across the UK within seconds of being released. But thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes. And? I don't think anyone expects new books to instantly land in every library across the UK within seconds of being released. But thanks for stating the obvious.


that's certainly not the impression you give above, where you say in response to it being sold in shops that it's no doubt widely available in free libraries. perhaps you were being ironic.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The really, really frightening thing is that an awful lot of people won't even question her claims. A Government Minister said so, so it must be true.
> 
> If anything was going to get me a bit rioty, it's having to endure this bullshit constantly, without the liars, cheats, and scumbags standing any chance at all of being held to account.


I'd not been on a protest for many years till Trump went to London, and the Tommy what's his name protest that same year.

With all that is happening now in the UK I feel I would have to protest against so much that is happening. I am no longer as proud to be British as I was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I'd not been on a protest for many years till Trump went to London, and the Tommy what's his name protest that same year.
> 
> With all that is happening now in the UK I feel I would have to protest against so much that is happening. I am no longer as proud to be British as I was.


and never again can we claim to hold the proud name of briton until we do away with the oppressor


----------



## klang (Mar 25, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I am no longer as proud to be British as I was.


what exactly were you proud of then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

littleseb said:


> what exactly were you proud of then?


the chartists
the anti-poll tax movement
afa
the peasants revolt
the miners strike
the rioting crofters
the luddites
captain swing
the rebecca rioters


----------



## iveivan (Mar 25, 2021)

editor said:


> What a disgusting piece of lying shit that woman is.



Or she’s so incompetent she thinks what she is saying is true. Or both.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2021)

Lying just comes so easy to these tory cunts.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

More Rashford: Marcus Rashford takes on Deliveroo after minimum wage controversy exposed



> Marcus Rashford is to hold emergency talks with Deliveroo after a Mirror investigation revealed riders on thousands of shifts are averaging less than the minimum wage.
> 
> The food delivery firm is a major backer of the footballer’s End Child Food Poverty Task Force and also sponsor the England team kit.
> 
> ...



Shocking that we're having to rely on footballers to sort these kinds of issues out, surely this should be Jedward's job?


----------



## MrSki (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ... and for books for children too ...
> 
> Marcus Rashford vows to reach _children who have never owned book_
> 
> ...






> _To kick off the *Marcus Rashford Book Club*, Macmillan Children’s Books has partnered with children’s food charity Magic Breakfast to donate *50,000 free books*, reaching more than 850 primary schools across England and Scotland ..._



Good work:

Marcus Rashford Book Club kicks off with Puri and _50,000 free books_


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2021)

Brilliant stuff. He's a real inspiration. 



> To kick off the Marcus Rashford Book Club, Macmillan Children’s Books has partnered with children’s food charity Magic Breakfast to donate 50,000 free books, reaching more than 850 primary schools across England and Scotland.
> 
> Magic Breakfast offers healthy breakfasts to around 170,000 children each school day. The free books will be divided between the primary schools it currently supports. Each will be offered an allocation of books to distribute among some of their children to own and take home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 4, 2021)

The actual quotes are here; Marcus Rashford's mum 'cries in her room' about how their life's changed

She's raised a very decent man.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 14, 2021)

It is good to see that Young Rashford is seen as an inspiration by other young people who have faced adversity:   

Teenager overcame lifelong stammer to achieve dream of saying his own name - before interviewing _hero_ *Marcus Rashford*


​


----------



## GarveyLives (May 22, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He earns 180k a week, I've more sympathy for others ...




Well done!:



> _"Manchester United football player *Marcus Rashford* has become *the youngest person to top The Sunday Times Giving List* this year, which measures philanthropy among the ultra-wealthy ..."_



Sunday Times Rich List: *Marcus Rashford* _tops the UK's biggest givers_


----------



## GarveyLives (May 22, 2021)

There is a detailed profile of Young Rashford here:



> _"Last year the football star twice fought Boris Johnson on food poverty – and won 2-0. Now he has a new goal: helping the 383,000 British kids who have never owned a book ..."_



Marcus Rashford: ‘Whenever I hear “no”, I ask myself: why not?’


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

Well done?


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

I've no doubt he's a good guy. Generous, righteous, so stop digging me out every couple of months over it as if you've finally 'got' me. Or at least make some kind comment when you do. Or read subsequent posts where I've said we could do with more like Rashford.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I've no doubt he's a good guy. Generous, righteous, so stop digging me out every couple of months over it as if you've finally 'got' me. Or at least make some kind comment when you do. Or read subsequent posts where I've said we could do with more like Rashford.


Or maybe you should just keep your mouth shut


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Or maybe you should just keep your mouth shut


Maybe you should


----------



## editor (May 22, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I've no doubt he's a good guy. Generous, righteous, so stop digging me out every couple of months over it as if you've finally 'got' me. Or at least make some kind comment when you do. Or read subsequent posts where I've said we could do with more like Rashford.


Why are you so determined to belittle the incredible achievements of a young working class kid who has done so much to improve the lives of those living in poverty? 

What's motivating you?


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

It's not that, try reading the post you've quoted where I praise him. It's people like GarveyLives saying 'well done'. I agree with your sentiments. I've said as much. It's all a bit weird tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

it’s your grudge that is weird


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Why are you so determined to belittle the incredible achievements of a young working class kid who has done so much to improve the lives of those living in poverty?


What makes him all the more remarkable in my eyes is seeing how so many of his peers react to their massive wealth; fighting in £1000-a-bottle clubs, hookers, general cuntury, yes this man does enjoy his wealth but using some of it and all of his position to help kids who were like him before he got the wealth, he’s truly the very best there is. And I bet he gets a bigger buzz out of this than any magnum of champagne with sparklers in a VIP area could ever give him.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

He's a good guy. An inspiration, a role model. But we are fucked don't forget. And more so if we are celebrating philanthropy and philanthropists to keep kids fed. He's being used by the establishment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He's a good guy. An inspiration, a role model. But we are fucked don't forget. And more so if we are celebrating philanthropy and philanthropists to keep kids fed. He's being used by the establishment.



How is he being used by the establishment? Johnson using him to make himself look like a cunt?


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)

They gave him an OBE which he accepted. Sir Captain Tom similarly.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2021)

Humberto said:


> They gave him an OBE which he accepted. Sir Captain Tom similarly.



Used


----------



## editor (May 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He's a good guy. An inspiration, a role model. But we are fucked don't forget. And more so if we are celebrating philanthropy and philanthropists to keep kids fed. He's being used by the establishment.



And there you go again, putting him down with crass accusations.


----------



## existentialist (May 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He's a good guy. An inspiration, a role model. But we are fucked don't forget. And more so if we are celebrating philanthropy and philanthropists to keep kids fed. He's being used by the establishment.


He's only being "used" in the same way that the (this) establishment uses anybody - they'll co-opt any good work done by someone (Rashford, the NHS vaccination program, etc) and try to wrap themselves in it to claim some credit. I don't think that's an argument against him, nor that he should somehow stop what he is doing because it's being co-opted by our venal, pissant government.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> They gave him an OBE which he accepted. Sir Captain Tom similarly.


Agree with this but not the others things you're grasping at


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Agree with this but not the others things you're grasping at


This. I wish he hadn't accepted the obe, but then I don't think Rashford has ever announced he's an anarcho-communist, anti-system activist or whatever.  Most of all he's a good bloke, remembers where he's come from and does his fucking best for those who are suffering.


----------



## tonysingh (May 23, 2021)

Could you imagine the establishment fuelled media hate for Rashford had he refused the OBE? It likely would have been that ferocious towards a young, wealthy and successful black man that he wouldn't have been able to carry on the amazing good work that he has.


----------



## BillRiver (May 23, 2021)

He said at the time that he was accepting it for him mum, iirc.


----------



## BillRiver (May 23, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Could you imagine the establishment fuelled media hate for Rashford had he refused the OBE? It likely would have been that ferocious towards a young, wealthy and successful black man that he wouldn't have been able to carry on the amazing good work that he has.



True.


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2021)

I expect he only accepted the OBE for his Mum. He obviously loves her & I bet she never thought he would be honoured. 
Certainly a bloody good example to other footballers or working class weathly. 

Good on the fella.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> He said at the time that he was accepting it for him mum, iirc.


Oh, aye, I see... He bought property "for his mum", he accepted an OBE "for his mum"...

I look forward to him opening an account in the Cayman Islands "for his mum"


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 23, 2021)

Sigh.

Nobody is entirely virtuous all the time and the constant pulling down of others for not being 100% clean and ideologically pure in a system that fundamentally prevents that from happening in the hellscape of 21st century capitalist shit is one of the more tiring aspects of subscribing to leftist ideology.


----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2021)

Well I started this diversion so I will just say he's a top guy and I wish him all the best. Sorry for any disruption or annoyance. He's quite a contrast with the likes of Jose Mourinho doing Paddy Power adverts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He's quite a contrast with the likes of Jose Mourinho doing Paddy Power adverts.


...but again nothing is that black and white....Mourinho helped Age UK feed elderly people at the start of COVID, was involved in a charity match for Grenfell, etc etc, Rashford's just done an ad for Levi's, not the most ethical of companies


----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2021)

I appreciate your comment and thoughts. But Mourinho is a gobshite as far I am concerned. The explosion of online gambling just sends people into despair and ruin. If he hasn't learnt that by his time of life he's a dumbass.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Nobody is entirely virtuous all the time and the constant pulling down of others for not being 100% clean and ideologically pure in a system that fundamentally prevents that from happening in the hellscape of 21st century capitalist shit is one of the more tiring aspects of subscribing to leftist ideology.



Yep. Honestly, if I was a brilliantly talented footballer instead of the two-left-footed donkey that I am I would have taken the money. And from there there's always going to be something isn't there?


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Just saw this on twitter. No idea if it's true or not, does anyone else know?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Just saw this on twitter. No idea if it's true or not, does anyone else know?
> 
> View attachment 270149




Kind of, it's not his £20m, but money he has raised.

An incredible achievement none the less.


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Kind of, it's not his £20m, but money he has raised.
> 
> An incredible achievement none the less.


Ah, ok thanks.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2021)




----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 13, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> I believe you will find that he is the same *Marcus Rashford* who is referred to in these earlier news reports:
> 
> Manchester United's *Marcus Rashford* target of _racist abuse_ on Twitter
> 
> ...











> _"*I'm Marcus Rashford*, 23-year-old black man from Withington and Wythenshawe, South Manchester. *If I have nothing else I have that*._




Marcus Rashford: England striker 'won't apologise' for who he is after receiving racist abuse


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Marcus Rashford: England striker 'won't apologise' for who he is after receiving racist abuse


i wonder, would it be ungenerous to suggest that the government should have some inkling of governing without making a complete cock-up of everything they turn their hands to?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 13, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Marcus Rashford: England striker 'won't apologise' for who he is after receiving racist abuse


That damn mutt is howling his head off again, must be someone blowing a whistle.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Marcus Rashford got a statement out first on social media about it, they should know better than to pick a fight with him as they will lose...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Marcus Rashford got a statement out first on social media about it, they should know better than to pick a fight with him as they will lose...


I think that, in the broader court of public opinion (ie., outside of racists, gammons, vermin, and their more reactionary constituencies), Rashford is pretty much untouchable. I'd say "bring it on", because it can only backfire on them...given that whatever poison piece the Spectator decides to run, it'll almost certainly be clumsy, inept, and over-egged.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2021)

I am a bit concerned that this, along with the cummings stuff, is a distraction for some other nefarious stuff to pass us by.

Cos tories gonna tory


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 21, 2021)

Race plays a part in intelligence is the oldest and hoariest racist trope going, God Almighty does anyone still take that seriously? I mean come on it's 2021 not 1921.
 Rashford's public perception took only a limited knock on U75 with the discovery that (shock horror) that he was a landlord. Out in the real world where most other people live, it doesn't seem to have taken much of a knock from him missing the England penalty as far as I can see. Even my sister's husband a devout Man U fan has said "Well the boy tried his best".


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I am a bit concerned that this, along with the cummings stuff, is a distraction for some other nefarious stuff to pass us by.
> 
> Cos tories gonna tory



They've got a supine media. They don't need "distractions", and I'm a bit miffed that this trope keeps getting trotted out because there's an implicit assumption that the public are all idiots. Don't mistake the media narrative for the what public cares about.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2021)

Marcus " I actually enjoy reading bits from The Spectator now and again but this is just a none starter.”
Please say it isn't so....


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Marcus " I actually enjoy reading bits from The Spectator now and again but this is just a none starter.”
> Please say it isn't so....




I suspect he was either mildly taking the piss or trying to be a nice guy n diplomatic


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I am a bit concerned that this, along with the cummings stuff, is a distraction for some other nefarious stuff to pass us by.
> 
> Cos tories gonna tory


Yes, probably all sorts. I posted a couple of things in this thread the other day: 
Tory Long term plan for the NHS


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Marcus " I actually enjoy reading bits from The Spectator now and again but this is just a none starter.”
> Please say it isn't so....


Well I suppose there is more than one way to derive enjoyment from reading something - maybe he enjoys taking the piss out of it.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well I suppose there is more than one way to derive enjoyment from reading something - maybe he enjoys taking the piss out of it.


sat on the toilet before making proper use of it: a modern Izal


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Marcus " I actually enjoy reading bits from The Spectator now and again but this is just a none starter.”
> Please say it isn't so....



The tweet thread in full:


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

And David Lammy's response:


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> The tweet thread in full:
> 
> View attachment 279820View attachment 279821


Nicely done. I'd say he's spiked their guns rather well.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

including two footballers


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

They hate to see working class people managing to live comfortably, to be able to access places and positions that they want to keep for themselves. That's why their Tory ilk have made it so hard to get into uni, or get a halfway decent paid job, or even to claim benefits. Plus of course they're racist twats. I'm glad they're pissed off. And I'm glad he's pre-empted their shitty piece on him.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> including two footballers



Yeah I noticed that too.

Didn't know that about Henderson.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 21, 2021)

And Dave Gilmour giving dough to climate change, taking time out from his Ferraris and helicopter to do so…


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Well I started this diversion so I will just say he's a top guy and I wish him all the best. Sorry for any disruption or annoyance. He's quite a contrast with the likes of Jose Mourinho doing Paddy Power adverts.


Anyone doing Paddy Power adverts is a fucking cunt in my eyes, using their influence and celebrity to push a fucking shitty, destructive habit on people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone doing Paddy Power adverts is a fucking cunt in my eyes, using their influence and celebrity to push a fucking shitty, destructive habit on people.


I'd have thought auld Moany would be more likely to put people off betting than attract them to it


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone doing Paddy Power adverts is a fucking cunt in my eyes, using their influence and celebrity to push a fucking shitty, destructive habit on people.




Even that saviour of Dulwich Hamlet, Peter Crouch?


----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> And David Lammy's response:
> View attachment 279824
> View attachment 279823


Is that a 125% of his income or has he taken a massive loan to donate? I know people can give a 110% in effort but can someone explain how he has donated more than he is worth?


----------



## klang (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Is that a 125% of his income or has he taken a massive loan to donate? I know people can give a 110% in effort but can someone explain how he has donated more than he is worth?


he raised more than he's worth?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Is that a 125% of his income or has he taken a massive loan to donate? I know people can give a 110% in effort but can someone explain how he has donated more than he is worth?


I think it might be that he has done sponsorship work in return for large donations to his charity. I.e. millions of quid that he has "donated" without it passing through his bank account.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

I was thinking % of income but that makes sense  and is also impressive


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2021)

While that's good overall, can already see twatters using this as "oh, so we don't even have proof there ever _was_ an article, eh???" 

Still, once again good to see someone using their power and voice to knock dickheads down a peg or two. I actually think it was Lineker who suggested this was one of the benefits of social media - gives public figures an opportunity to get out ahead of stories and present their side (which, of course, the ones we don't like can do just as much as the ones we do like).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2021)

__





						What ever happened to that Spectator article about Marcus Rashford?
					

You may recall the hoo-hah the other week about Marcus Rashford and a Spectator story. Rashford tweeted that the Spectator were preparing to run a story about him but strangely the story then never appeared. So what was it all about, and what happened to the story? Well I’ll have to take you...




					sunbeamsoutofcucumbers.substack.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 6, 2021)

*Marcus Rashford* has now written an open letter to health professionals:

*Marcus Rashford*: _Every _child deserves the best chance in life, and here is how health professionals can help


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

__





						Why I don’t stick to football | The Spectator
					





					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2021)

Fair play: :


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 8, 2021)

The latest from Dr Marcus Rashford MBE:



> _"Manchester United forward *Marcus Rashford* said it felt “bittersweet” collecting his honorary degree for tackling child poverty the day after the Universal Credit uplift was retracted.
> 
> The England international *used his speech at the University of Manchester ceremony at Old Trafford to highlight how the Government’s cut meant “millions of families across the UK lost a lifeline”*.
> 
> ...



(Source PA Media)

​


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

#ToryScum 









						Rishi Sunak rejects Marcus Rashford’s call for free school meals extension
					

Chancellor says government has done enough with existing holiday activities scheme




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, "dishy Rishi" is turning out to be a complete cunt. Who knew?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> So, "dishy Rishi" is turning out to be a complete cunt. Who knew?


He is struggling like the rest of us


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> He is struggling like the rest of us


He might be struggling, but it's nothing like the rest of us.


----------



## GastroPub (Oct 24, 2021)

honestly, the amount he is earning and he still wants free school meals
the entitlement of this generation is beyond belief


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

GastroPub said:


> honestly, the amount he is earning and he still wants free school meals
> the entitlement of this generation is beyond belief


Oh, you're going to fit _right_ in here


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2021)

Of course that's his mum in the background, who else would he bring with him


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 9, 2021)

Forgiven already. He's a good lad, he's probably allowed to let himself down at least once - or am I just getting soft as I get older?


----------



## klang (Nov 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 296093
> 
> 
> Of course that's his mum in the background, who else would he bring with him


my mum would kill me


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 296093
> 
> 
> Of course that's his mum in the background, who else would he bring with him


desperately trying to defang him by making national treasure establishment out of him - doubt it'll work for a little while yet


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> So, "dishy Rishi" is turning out to be a complete cunt. Who knew?


I don't undestimate "Dishy Rishi" he may look like his voice hasn't broken yet but he hasn't got where he's got in life without a good honest streak of utter ruthlessness about him. He's also clearly much smarter than his boss (though to be fair that's not that great an achievement)


----------



## MrSki (Nov 9, 2021)

Fuck me the boy done good. Can you expect him to turn down the honours? He has twice made the government U turn and is only just in his twenties.
Grew up knowing hunger & has my total respect. 

Especially as his mum is there


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Fuck me the boy done good. Can you expect him to turn down the honours? He has twice made the government U turn and is only just in his twenties.
> Grew up knowing hunger & has my total respect.
> 
> Especially as his mum is there




Totally. Not my thing at all, and my mum would be pocketing everything that wasn't nailed down, but you can't hold his accepting this against him, unlike the rockers who espouse anarchy but still accept the gong , "as it would be churlish to turn it down".


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Fuck me the boy done good. Can you expect him to turn down the honours? He has twice made the government U turn and is only just in his twenties.
> Grew up knowing hunger & has my total respect.
> 
> Especially as his mum is there



I believe that he's better placed to do more good with the honour than without. Sticks in the craw myself but let's face it, had Rashford fucked it off, the media witch-hunt on him would have made any progress on his campaigns impossible.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2021)

The honour at the end of your name often helps to open doors that would otherwise remain closed - useful for a good cause. Not sure as a footballer he needs that extra access as he is a big enough name. 

My friends dad had an OBE (I think) for his work with woodlands I believe. He had to write to them to return the award when his dad passed away. 

Do feel that the concept especially the BE bit is highly problematic though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2021)

He's accomplished what he has by being pro-kids, not anti-establishment. If he fucked off the MBE or otherwise went on the attack the media would stop publicising his work and that would make him less effective. That's a shit state of affairs but it's not one of Rashford's making. Fact is he saw something wrong and helped make it better. That, and not his acceptance or otherwise of some stupid bauble, is what defines him.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 9, 2021)

Has Rashford even claimed to be some kind of revolutionary communist or whatever? Because that's the only reason I'd be bothered about him choosing to accept that kind of award.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Has Rashford even claimed to be some kind of revolutionary communist or whatever? Because that's the only reason I'd be bothered about him choosing to accept that kind of award.


Surely you don't have to be one of them to accept a fucking gong and bow to fucking royalty
The more people refuse the more ridiculous it is


----------



## Cado (Nov 9, 2021)

I think there is a message here for Government. ie start working and fix the food problem.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 10, 2021)

Cado said:


> I think there is a message here for Government. ie start working and fix the food problem.


I don't think they are failing to do this because they've forgotten


----------

